# Rider's Weight Support Group



## Moxie

Alright, I am going to start with calorie counting. UGH! What a tedious process. I got this process from the nutritionist that I worked with. Basically, everything you eat has a point; you are given a certain amount of points that you are not to go over in a day, which will result in pound loss by the end of the month, much like Weight Watchers but without the meetings. Mine was set up for a 2-3 pound loss a month, and when followed correctly, I did just that, I lost weight. And believe me, I was seeing results when I was counting. The key here is that you have to do it in order for it to work.

My problem area has been and always will be sweets. Aside from the chocolate, I like a lot of sweets. I’ve tried those 100 calorie packs, well, the idea is great, but in order to tide me over, I eat more than just the one, and by the time I’m finished, I’m feeling super guilty. 

My husband doesn’t help matters much; he can eat pretty much anything, and hardly gain. I say hardly gain because I have noticed that he is even starting to pack on the poundage lol. We cook what we should; in fact our menu is very limited. We actually bought the ALLI cook book, and have yet to make anything out of it lol. If anyone would like a recipe, I’d be happy to oblige.


----------



## meggymoo

Ugh, I've tried Weight watchers, Slimming world, Slimfast, and Oh, those little pink patches that are suppose to suppress your appetite! They cost me a fortune, did they supress mine? No, all they did was give me headache, so I still have 4 months sat here in the cupboard! 
I found I did quite well with the point counting, I can stick at it for about a month or so and then I become bored..... :roll: My hubby can eat what he likes, when he likes, I have noticed a little round belly emerging though. :twisted: Lol. 
I'm just trying at the moment to reduce the amount of food I eat and try to be a bit more energetic when mucking out and such. Dont tell no one, but I listen to my I-pod and shake my butt whilst forking the poop! :lol: :lol: Oh to be a fly on the wall. :lol:


----------



## farmpony84

I think a points program would be good for me, I have a hard time saying no to what I don't need. Like, Krispy Kreme, if the light is on, I go. If we are at Dairy Queen, I can't just get a meal... I get the desert... I need to be able to say, ok, if I want the ice cream, then no french fries...

I mean, they say you shouldnt deprive yourself, you should just eat in moderation... I'm not very good at that. I was thinking about getting a bunch of lean cuisines or smart ones but i don't think i'll eat them... which means i need to figure out how to eat smart... that's amazingly hard.

I did however buy those little 100 calorie snack packs for myself and i have been bipassing the boys cookies and cakes for them... i also bought myself some cherries too, thinking maybe they are better for me then the latter, but how do you know? there is alot of sugar in cherries i think... i'm just not a very good dieter. my best friend weighs 110 at her heaviest, after 2 kids. sometimes i feel big and clumbsy next to her... she's 5 foot, i'm only 2 inches taller then her but because she's so slim, i feel like a giant... I know... wah.... sorry... shutting up now...


----------



## amightytarzan5

Geeze, I try to eat healthy, but I can never do it consistently! I had McDonalds tonight and I felt sooooo gross!


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

i am 13 and 10 months old. i weigh 46kgs and am not on a diet nor do i want to be. i eat fairly healthy but like to treat myself to some chocolate and lollies  i eat a lot but don't tend to gain too much weight. 

as for the points counting thing my step mum bought a weight watchers do it at home kit.....but never used it. she also has a book on healthy cooking and dieting....not sure of the name....but most people i know have this book in their houses and it is quite well known. i think i would like to try some of the recipes in their because they sound yummy....


----------



## Vidaloco

Ok gals I'm on board with this. For my own personal incentive I am going to begin on Fridays posting how much I have lost. I always seem to do better when I have to "report" to someone how I've done. I am setting my first milestone at 10 lbs. I need to lose more than that but one step at a time (following the AA credo) If you want to do the same feel free. Fridays work best for be because I have a tendency to fudge (oh God FUDGE) on the weekends and that way I have the week to get back on track. I'm going to follow basicly what Moxie is doing, portion control. I still have all my weight watchers stuff so will use that. Good luck to us all


----------



## meggymoo

Sounds good Vida, count me in.. I'll report in on a friday too. :wink:


----------



## breezeypoo&lt;3

i was just thinking of this last night!

i am 14 yrs & 4 months & i weigh 161, at the beginning of this week before i got the week off from riding, i weighed 154. when i show, i get nervy, even a few days before, & just cant eat till i go home after the show. riding has helped it.

unfortunatly, last year i hurt my hip & was on bedrest for 2months....i gained 21lbs!!!!! 

my biggest problem is pop -coke,pepsi,mnt dew, ect. i tried cutting back & it worked, but i just cant stay commited. right after new years eve i went on this starvation diet & lost 12lbs. finally i gave it up & gained 15 back. 2 steps forward & 10 steps back. its not that i wont eat healthy food, i just really dont like the taste of it. i have fruit & most vegies, but i loveeee pastas & meat,ect. unhealthy things.

i think this support group is a great idea.


----------



## Moxie

Alright ladies what a wonderful idea, reporting back on Fridays is great, following with your guys' lead I will do the same. Maybe with a little help and support, bypass wont need to be an option for me. 

I'll stick with the points system, I will also have to dig out the total gym that we have, and be diligent about walking every night.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

fridays sound great!!, although i don't know what the point system is so if some one want's to list that , that would be great!!!i tihnk that we should list our age and hight!! not wieght (keep that to our selfs) set goals i.e set a goal of maybe 15 pounds in 3 months , remember the faster you take it off the faster you put it back on.....it should be done in a safe way....and yes like AA if you feel that you need support though this just pm any one doing this!!!.....i wish every one luck and that we lse what we want?


----------



## Moxie

I could type up some of the main foods with points, although, unless you have a set number of points per day, the food points would be useless. Like mine is 32 pts a day. I don't know how my nutritionist came to that determination, but I can and will look into it.

I also have a book called "CALORIE KING" it basically lists major fast food items, almost anything you can think of.


----------



## meggymoo

I'm feeling really positive about all of this.  Is the point system that you use, along the same principle as the Weight watchers counting system? If it is, I really like that one, as you can have variety, and all foods, just in moderate portions.

Are we starting from today/tomorrow and then weighing in on friday?

Well my age and height are..... 34yrs and 5ft3inch (could of sworn I was 5ft4 but Simon (hubby) has just measured me and I'm an inch smaller. :roll:


----------



## Vidaloco

Here is a site that has a point calculator on it. You just enter the info from nutrition panel on the food package and it tells you what the point value is. 
http://www.webmilhouse.com/pointcalc.php

Here is a site that gives how many points you can have per day by body weight. 
http://www.peertrainer.com/articles/weight_watchers_points.htm

Its actually a pretty simple plan. I remember when I was on WW last time I would save up enough points so by the end of the day I could have a scoop of lowfat ice cream :wink:


----------



## Moxie

I did a little snooping and this is what I found. One reason I never started Weight Watchers is because of the money. I couldn't bring myself to spend the money on something that I saw was frivolous. My opinion is that the WW system only benefits those who are members, and the rest of us don't benefit at all. So take the following information for what it's worth. 

*Weight Watchers Points Equation:

p= {c/50}+{f/12}-{min⁡(r,4)/5}

Where: 

p = Points
c = Calories
f = Fat Grams
r = Dietary fiber Grams

(Note: min{r, 4} equals the number of grams of dietary fiber or 4, whichever is smaller. In other words, only the first 4 grams of fiber "count.")

**Points Per Day:

male - 8 pts
female - 2 pts

age:
17-26 - 4 pts
27-37 - 3 pts
38-47 - 2 pts
48-58 - 1 pt
over 58 - 0 pts

use the first 2 digits of your weight - for example - if you weigh 175 then use 17 pts

if you spend most of your day:
sitting down - 0 pts
occasionally sitting but mostly standing - 1 pt
walking most of the time - 2 pts
doing physical work most of the time - 3 pts

add all your numbers up and you get your daily points allowance! 

you also get an additional 35 points to use throughout the week however you want - you can use them all at once or spread them out over the week 

According to this mine would be:
Female: 2
Age- 3
Weight- 28
Daily activity- 0
=33pts.
I wasn’t aware of the extra 35pts per week, I try to keep to the 33/34 pts I was originally given or less.




*http://www.alanlight.com/WWPoints.htm
**http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071202130106AAMOavw

Hope this helps.


----------



## Moxie

lol Vida's information is MUCH easier to use! Thanks Vida!!!

I am personally starting today.


----------



## Vidaloco

My main problem with WW was the drive. The closest meeting is 40 miles round trip. Plus I have a little psychological problem with keeping appointments   (agoraphobia plus dysthymia) Not something I easily admit.


Edit: looks like we had the same idea just different google searches :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Vidaloco said:


> My main problem with WW was the drive. The closest meeting is 40 miles round trip. Plus I have a little psychological problem with keeping appointments   (agoraphobia plus dysthymia) Not something I easily admit.
> 
> 
> Edit: looks like we had the same idea just different google searches :lol:


lol amazing how many search results are out there,eh? I too suffer from dysthymia coupled with a panic disorder, and some major anxiety issues.

The past few nights I have been sleeping very little due to the fact that I cant turn off my brain. I lay in bed and think and worry. But, thats for a different thread all together lol.


----------



## flywithoutwings

I started last school year several pounds above where I wanted to be (like 20 ish) I can't fit more exercise in than I did already so I needed a diet change. I have a cursedly slow metabolism and I'm still young! It's gunna get worse so I better get used to it. I'm 5'6'' and an ideal bmi or 22 is 122 pounds (I've got broad shoulders and hips and most of my weight is muscle so I made my goal 125). I did weight watchers, then cal counting (1500 a day), then replacing lunch and breakfast with a weightloss shake or .energy bar, then no carbs. It sucked. I lost maybe five pounds and was starving. Finally I decided I was going to eat whatever the hell I wanted (I'm not a terrible sweets fan so I guess you could say I limited desserts). It was fabulous. My rules? Only one serving size, choose healthy things where possible (splenda, imitation butter, skim milk, whole grain bread, chicken instead of steak), and only veggies between meals except for some fruit and/or yougurt at 4 o'clock-ish. It was easy to do. Eating veggies kept my system on drive and limiting amounts to where I was no longer hungry but not so full I wanted to sleep limited calories. So fricken easy. And guess what? 11 weeks later (and after vacation) I weigh 123.6!!!


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER

another thing is if you find a really good receipt that is ww aproved post it!!! another thing how many of you cook from scratch?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Sounds Awesome!!!! Count me in too...although I'm a horrible quitter...lol sorry I'll try really hard to stick to this!  

KT, I'm a cook from scratch kinda gal (usually :wink: ) What were your thoughts?


----------



## Moxie

I forgot to post this earlier, I am 28 yrs and 5'1

I dont really cook from scratch, I have meals that I know how to cook so yea. I did get a new cook book from Alli which is the FDA approved weight loss pill that just got cleared here in the states. I made the Pineapple-Chicken Brochettes, which were WONDERFUL! If anyone is interested, I'll post the recipe.


----------



## Vidaloco

One of my big things is grazing at night. I am setting myself a stop eatting time of 6pm. I usually go to bed at around 10 so thats 4 hours before bedtime. 
I'm 50 years old and 5'8"
I have a soup recipe from WW that you can eat all you want of. its 0 points I'll see if I can find it. Not too great for the hot weather but its a good thing to keep in the fridge for winter time hungrys. I'm a cook from scratcher too.


----------



## kickshaw

i'd love to have that soup recipie - I'm a soup nut...I eat it throughout the year!


----------



## Vidaloco

http://www.ehow.com/how_2116579_point-weight-watcherfriendly-vegetable-soup.html
I've hunted all over for my WW stuff but no luck, so far I've only found my food points book
This is as close as I could find. I used canned zuccini but this time of years there is plenty of fresh around. I also cut the cabbage into bite size pieces rather than shreaded. I swear this soup was a real "save me from blowing it" filler. I would make a big pot and keep it in the fridge just heating up a cup in the microwave. 
Here is a short list of 0 point veggies you could add if you wanted to change anything. 
Wax beans
canned or cooked (not pickled) beets
Broccoli cooked or uncooked
Brussels sprouts cooked or uncooked
cauliflower
Swiss Chard
chives
tomatoes
sprouts (alfalfa or bean)
Spinach- I thought this would be a good replacement for the cabbage.


----------



## Moxie

oooOOOooh I love chicken and dumpling soup... MMMmMmMmMmm... okay... Now I must have some... OoOooooohohhhh


----------



## kickshaw

thanks vida! that soup sounds delish! I love veggies...hehe...i might add some of those extra ones


----------



## Moxie

How is everyone doing? I am personally having a very hard time staying away from the 2 1/2 loves of banana bread that my mother in law brought over... :lol:


----------



## meggymoo

Well.... I did brilliant yesterday, however today is a different story. My husband went to the chicken shop at lunchtime and brought me a HUGE fried chicken sandwich back! It did have a little bit of salad in there, so atleast I had a few greens with it!
:roll: My mum has brought me round some carrot cake today too. That certainly wont help! Ahh...... oh to be slim and eat what I like! :roll:


----------



## Moxie

Oooh I hear ya Moo...


----------



## kickshaw

anyone ever read "bridget jones' diary"? 

I feel like her...weighing myself every day...ugh

so today (big leap - I'm gonna post my Acutal Weight....and make myself stick to getting 30 pounds off)  

155 pounds(v.v. bad) calories consumed - 700 (v.g. so far!)


----------



## mlkarel2010

OH, i found one on the tv!! It's short sweet and to the point, enless you do the more complicated things but i don't think you neccessarily have to 

all the videos and directions and stuff are on his website

http://www.mckenna.com/

Here are his Four Golden Rules

1. When you are hungry, eat.

2. Eat what you want, not what you think you should.

3. Eat CONCIOUSLY and enjoy every mouthful.

4. When you think you are full, STOP eating

I know they sound a bit ridiculus but it's easy (for the most part) and it works.... if you want it explained check out his website it has a ton of stuff on it!!



1.


----------



## Vidaloco

I remember way back in the stone ages of Weight Watchers they gave the advise of putting your fork/spoon down after every bite. Keeps us from shoveling it in I guess :lol: 
I know the longer you take to eat the less you will consume.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> I remember way back in the stone ages of Weight Watchers they gave the advise of putting your fork/spoon down after every bite. Keeps us from shoveling it in I guess :lol:
> I know the longer you take to eat the less you will consume.



oh, that's what this guys says too!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Ha I have one up on everyone I guess  I have TMJS (Jaw pain and locking up) If I don't wear my teeth guard at night I can't open my mouth wider then to put a very small mouthful in. I guess I'll quit wearing my guard for awhile :lol:


----------



## Moxie

mlkarel2010 said:


> Here are his Four Golden Rules
> 
> 1. When you are hungry, eat.
> 
> 2. Eat what you want, not what you think you should.
> 
> 3. Eat CONCIOUSLY and enjoy every mouthful.
> 
> 4. When you think you are full, STOP eating



I love this so much, I vote for this to be our montra. lol


----------



## mlkarel2010

haha, i like it too, it's my new diet :wink: 




Vidaloco said:


> Ha I have one up on everyone I guess  I have TMJS (Jaw pain and locking up) If I don't wear my teeth guard at night I can't open my mouth wider then to put a very small mouthful in. I guess I'll quit wearing my guard for awhile :lol:


that sounds a bit extreme.... i think it might be better if you just chain your fridge shut....


----------



## flywithoutwings

hah, at one point I actually put a 2x4 in the handles of my fridge. Helped tremendously bcause it was such a project to get it out that there was no such thing as a quick snack. 

As for the putting down your fork thing - that's really smart, I'd never heard that. I did, however, do this thing where I would take and eat half of what I thought I wanted and then after I ate that, I'd drink a whole glass of water and clean up the kitchen. Then, after twenty minutes, I'd decide if I really needed the rest of my chicken or sandwich or whatever or if I could be happy with, say, an apple.

really simple crepe recipe that is fairly innocent:
2 eggs
1 cup flour
1/2 cup water
1/2 cup skim milk
pinch of salt
two melted tablespoons of butter substitute
a sprinkle (or more  ) of splenda

you can just dump it all into a blender and pulse it until it isn't lumpy or use a whisk and blend eggs, blend flour into eggs, blend milk and water into flour/egg mix, blend butter salt and sugar into mix. Stir or pulse until there are no lumps (it's runny). spray a frying pan with no stick spray and put it over medium high heat. Pour 1/4 cup batter into the center once it's hot. Pick up pan and tilt and swirl so the layer is very thin and covering the whole thing. look closely and you will see that it turns slightly yellow ish starting near the outside and moving in, when it gets to the middle (maybe a minute) flip it. Alternatively, move the pan back and forth, when the crepe slides, flip. Cook until the other side is slightly crunchy (less than a minute) the slide test is good here. Eat it with a splenda and lemon juice topping or strawberries (and cool whip if you want). It's a harmless, sweet, satisfying dessert


----------



## Moxie

Alright people, as we all stated we would be checking in on Friday's, so here I am.

Since Sunday, I have lost 3 lbs. GO ME! I plan on going camping this weekend, so lets see how well I do.

How has everyone else done?


----------



## meggymoo

Moxie! You've done fab, go girl! Well done!  

I've lost 2lb, I'd of probably lost more, but I've been a little naughty! :twisted:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

All I lost was my scale!!!! Seriously! :shock: I thought it was at our other house but I can't find it there either! :roll: 

I did pretty good this week though. last nite my hubby wanted to go out for Ice cream and I just ordered a glass of iced tea! GO ME! We had fun and I didn't get any fatter! :lol: 

I'll have to keep looking for the scale and if I can't find it I'll get another one! 

Good Job Girls!


----------



## Vidaloco

I had to dig mine out too :lol: I've never been one to weigh myself. I just always go my my jeans, if they start getting tight I know its time to cut back. Maybe thats just being cheap I'm to tight to buy new bigger ones :lol:


----------



## flywithoutwings

Great job everyone!!!!

Anyone else dreading the BBQs tonight? (in the US)
I did okay, didn't gain or lose which is fine at the mo


----------



## mlkarel2010

Hmm, we check in on Fridays?? hahaha, missed that!! well i didn't weigh myself b4, but..... i'm going to go do that now on my snazzy scale and tell you what it says, but don't judge me!!! I've been drinking pop too, bad bad me!! i gave up pop and it helped a lot, but now i have become addicted  

Ok... so Here's what my scale says.... 

Umm, ok well i'm 5'6.3"

143.2 lbs total body weight (yikes!! last year i was 127!!!)

23.8% body fat

53.4% water

7 lbs bone

50.7 lbs of muscle

and it says my ideal weight is 143.6, but in my opinion the thing lies!! I still want to lose weight, or at least be in better shape


----------



## KinnAFinn35

I want to join in!!

I was very very bad today..
I started out well.
Thennn it went downhill!
I never eat when I'm sad or whatever but tonight was a different story.....
My boyfriend and I are fighting (I HAAAAAAATE fighting) and I'm just really upset about it. I'm trying to let it go but I just can't so on my way home from work at 11:00 I was feeling really lonely and honestly quite sad (partly because it is a holiday I think..) so I stopped by Hardees and got a jalapeño thickburger combo and it was SOOOOO good. Made me feel a little better haha. but this is NOT going to become a habbit thats for sure. 
Besides, it'd get expensive and I'm a poor college student  

So anyway, I weighed myself this morning..I keep track and try to weigh myself every day or every other and write it down on a notepad I keep in a drawer. 

This morning I was 169.0lbs 
I'm ~5'4".


----------



## Vidaloco

I thought I had entered my poundage yesterday but was having computer loggage offage malfunctionage so must not have took 
I lost 1 tiny little lb.


----------



## flywithoutwings

crap, I just ate a nutella sandwich (and it was so yuuuuuuummy), someone please convince me it isn't worth it


----------



## mlkarel2010

flywithoutwings said:


> crap, I just ate a nutella sandwich (and it was so yuuuuuuummy), someone please convince me it isn't worth it


a moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips!! haha... to work that out you have to run like 3 miles... yikes...


----------



## brightside

ugh..i drink starbucks all to frequently and today i decided to look at the nutrition facts online. I usually get a tall Java Chip Frap...yeah 340 calories..in one drink... but its sooo scrumptious! so i guess maybe its a good thing they are closing 600 stores next year..lol..


----------



## mlkarel2010

^^^ ugh, i don't like starbucks... it's WAY expensive... I went there for the first time and got a cappacino... it cost over 4 bucks and tasted AWFUL!!! i didn't drink hardly any of it..... but then later i got the ENTIRE menu explained to me by a guy from my school.... :roll: 

a good diet thing is always get the cheapest thing... just use your budget as a diet, and it works!!


----------



## my2geldings

Tho for me losing weight has never been something I have had to be concerned about, staying toned and in somewhat good shape has been. I have had very limited (pretty much none) riding over the last year, and will none again this following year and will be limited as to what kind of exercise regiment I can be part off since I am going to be recovering from surgery next month and I am still getting over the last one.

Now what I am about to type won't work for everyone but here it goes anyways. It takes a good week of following this before you will see any type of change as your body will need to adjust.

It was once explained to me that eating a fist sized portion of food every 2-3 hours is the most ideal. You are constantly eating small portions which your body can easily use and absorb and you are increasing your metabolism as you regularly giving something that it can use.
Now the foods that you eat have to be healthy foods. Veggies, fruit, meats. You can't be eating crap food.

Even tho I have been quite bad over the last few weeks, I followed it right out of surgery and lost 9lds.Of course this diet chnage along with any other needs to be followed by exercise (assuming that unlike me, you can physically do it).

If you were to miss a meal, or delay a meal (which is what most of us are currently doing when we get busy) or if you do that currently you are teaching your body that it may not be getting another meal, which means that it will store the last meal as fat with the anticipation you will not be eating for an extended period of time. That is why eating smaller amounts but all day long will retrain your system that there is food coming again soon and it will digest and use up what you intake.

I disagree with any type of diet that forces you take certain foods out, or that decrease the amount of calories you eat each day (I say that assuming you are only currently consuming that is recommend for your build).

This program doesn't take anything away, simply changes around the amounts the intake each day.

Long post, I'm sure I have repeated myself a few times...oh well.


----------



## mlkarel2010

^^^^^^ completely agree!!! fish is supposed to be good too, but i can never eat it because it's hard to get and doesn't taste the best... haha, oh well, i think just stopping when you are full is a big thing

I would like to double emphasize her points of eating a lot of small meals and not skipping a meal... that is sooo important!!


----------



## Moxie

KinnAFinn35 said:


> I want to join in!!
> 
> I was very very bad today..
> I started out well.
> Thennn it went downhill!
> I never eat when I'm sad or whatever but tonight was a different story.....
> My boyfriend and I are fighting (I HAAAAAAATE fighting) and I'm just really upset about it. I'm trying to let it go but I just can't so on my way home from work at 11:00 I was feeling really lonely and honestly quite sad (partly because it is a holiday I think..) so I stopped by Hardees and got a jalapeño thickburger combo and it was SOOOOO good. Made me feel a little better haha. but this is NOT going to become a habbit thats for sure.
> Besides, it'd get expensive and I'm a poor college student
> 
> So anyway, I weighed myself this morning..I keep track and try to weigh myself every day or every other and write it down on a notepad I keep in a drawer.
> 
> This morning I was 169.0lbs
> I'm ~5'4".



Welcome to the group, KinnAFinn!!!! This forum is great, as I'm sure you already know :wink: 

Emotional eating is such a huge no-no, but sadly it's something I think that a lot of women do, some know it, others don't. I eat more when I'm emotional or bored, of course I eat when I'm hungry too, so, it pretty much sounds like I'm eating all the time. lol

I've been trying to keep track on eating while bored, and emotional every time I go to the fridge or the pantry, I think.... Am I REALLY hungry, or just bored, or maybe ticked off? I've put a lot more thought process into my eating now a days, which may or may not be a good thing.


----------



## Moxie

I am so horrible at skipping meals! Some days I'll only eat 1 meal a day and yes, I know that is a huge no-no, but it's part of my routine, and for me old habits are hard to break. 

I am actually going to give eating small frequent meals a shot and see how well I do, and how well I can adjust.

Yesterday we were set to go camping, but changed plans and sat out on the river all day long, of course I had to of packed on the 3 lbs I lost over the week, and then some. lol. Back to it today!

Everyone has done SOOOOO good so far, Keep it up gals!!!


----------



## flywithoutwings

When I was trying to lose a lot of weight, I used to carry around a bag of baby carrots (my horse, for some reason, really loved me a lot then, hmm) and I'd eat a few every hour or so, I don't know why I started that, but it worked. I was never starving so I never prepared huge meals which meant I was never more than full, I was just constantly satisfied instead of stuck in the evil cycle of starvation and binge. I guess it worked because of what my2geldings said (See? )_subconsciously_ I AM smart!!)


----------



## Vidaloco

Don't beat yourself up about blowing it one day Moxie. I have a tendency to do that and have little conversations with myself over it :lol: Just get back on the wagon and forget about it. 
I'm terrible about skipping meals too. Then just grab whats fast and handy...usually something bad for me


----------



## my2geldings

If it were me I would never eat. Such a waste of time :lol: so eating little stuff all day long. I won't complain


----------



## RusticWildFire

flywithoutwings said:


> When I was trying to lose a lot of weight, I used to carry around a bag of baby carrots (my horse, for some reason, really loved me a lot then, hmm) and I'd eat a few every hour or so, I don't know why I started that, but it worked.


I did the same thing for a while. They are actually really filling. It worked well for me too.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Oh, i'm just going to throw an idea out there.... but what about a Biggest Loser competition... we could split up into groups of four and have a competition on who loses the most weight....

the only problems would be finding teams, and ppl not cheating... idk, what do you guys think, it's just a random idea :roll:


----------



## Moxie

mlkarel2010 said:


> Oh, i'm just going to throw an idea out there.... but what about a Biggest Loser competition... we could split up into groups of four and have a competition on who loses the most weight....
> 
> the only problems would be finding teams, and ppl not cheating... idk, what do you guys think, it's just a random idea :roll:


You know what hun, I really like that idea!!! For those of you who are all for it, I'd say hit it! Me on the other hand have hard enough competition with myself, I am my own worst enemy. It's going to be really hard for me to stay on track with just myself, I don't know if I'd be much good on a team. I could however be a natural 3rd party that people could report to, or a judge or what ever, I'll be willing to help out, just probably not on a team. 

We could pull it off!!!


----------



## flywithoutwings

I like that idea, too! I'd probably stay off the teams as well because, at this point, I'm not trying to lose - just trying to not gain. 
I think we should do it as a percentage of the riders weight or of the target amount of weight loss. For example a 200 pound person losing 20 pounds is different from a 130 person losing 20 pounds. The first person would get ten points and the second one fifteen. If we wanted to be even more fair we could say that the 200 pound person wanted to lose 60 pounds so they should get 33 points and the 130 pound person wanted to lose 30 pounds so they should get 66 points. 
Maybe we could post pictures every month as incentive/proof?


----------



## farmpony84

Ok..

I'm starting today. I'm 35 years old. I am 5 foot 2 and 3 quarters (husband won't let me have that last inch). I weigh 130 lbs. I'd like to weigh 115 lbs just so that I can say... "I weigh 115 lbs" but the reality is... I would like to loose inches around my belly, my upper arms and my thighs. 

What do I do now? Just report back on any changes each Friday? Should I measure myself inches in those spots? What is the excersize reginin? can I walk and do push-ups? is there a website that will help me do the correct amount of "crap"? I'm here... I'm onboard... I just don't know what to do now.


----------



## Moxie

LOL I really dont think we have set anything thus far, other than to diet, drop some pounds and check in on Fridays.

Has anyone heard of crunchless abs? I saw an advertisement on tv the other night, and I wondered if anyone on here has tried the work out, if so, did you like it?

I walk each night, ride an hr a wk (that works my thighs), I work out on our total gym, do yoga, AND I have "THE CORE" that I do 2-3 times a week.

By the sounds of it, I should be dropping far more than I am.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

At this point I am just trying not to violate the fridge at night and watch my portions. 

So far I have totally blown it with all the alcohol consumed on our float trip. ( i ended up falling into the raft  which is always better than out of the raft) We had a great time I just drank and ate way too much! Maybe after the hubby's vacation is over I'll be able to do better. It's really hard with him around.


----------



## my2geldings

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> At this point I am just trying not to violate the fridge at night and watch my portions.
> 
> So far I have totally blown it with all the alcohol consumed on our float trip. ( i ended up falling into the raft  which is always better than out of the raft) We had a great time I just drank and ate way too much! Maybe after the hubby's vacation is over I'll be able to do better. It's really hard with him around.


Ah you reminded me of something. One of the things I forgot to add earlier...eating anything after 7pm is stored into fat regardless. It happens because your system shuts down in the evening as you are getting ready to sleep for the night so your system digests very little if any and it gets stored into fats.


----------



## mlkarel2010

My2Geldings said:


> Dumas'_Grrrl said:
> 
> 
> 
> At this point I am just trying not to violate the fridge at night and watch my portions.
> 
> So far I have totally blown it with all the alcohol consumed on our float trip. ( i ended up falling into the raft  which is always better than out of the raft) We had a great time I just drank and ate way too much! Maybe after the hubby's vacation is over I'll be able to do better. It's really hard with him around.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah you reminded me of something. One of the things I forgot to add earlier...eating anything after 7pm is stored into fat regardless. It happens because your system shuts down in the evening as you are getting ready to sleep for the night so your system digests very little if any and it gets stored into fats.
Click to expand...

so so very true.... but i'm completely guilty of it.... bad me....

hmm, well enless we have more interest in the biggest loser thing i don't think it will work.... oh well

we should all share what our exercise is.... well, i use a balance board, haha, i'm cool like that....... uh, sometimes i walk, and then riding bareback.....that's the most of my exercise


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'd be interested in doing the biggest loser thing. 

Also, I was wondering what types of food you all eat/how much when trying to lose weight.


----------



## mlkarel2010

RusticWildFire said:


> I'd be interested in doing the biggest loser thing.
> 
> Also, I was wondering what types of food you all eat/how much when trying to lose weight.


i was thinking about maybe starting a new thread about what we eat that day.... it has been proven that if you write down what you eat it helps!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

I think that's a good idea. I find when I keep track it helps a lot.


----------



## mlkarel2010

So I made a thread where you can record what you eat, because It helps me anyway... 

http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=116662#116662

Here's some more tips...

Brush your teeth after supper so you won't eat anymore that day

Food with more than 1/3 of total calories from fat. You can find this out by taking the calories from fat times 3 and seeing if it is more than the total calories, if it is stay away from it!

Also things that are labeled "Diet" or "Lite" tend to be less healthy because of the chemicals in them, so you are better off just grabbing a tastey fruit!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Down 2 more 3 lb total


----------



## Moxie

Crap........... Friday already?! :lol: 

I'm down only 1lb. The 4th weekend really took it's toll on me.


----------



## Vidaloco

I figure as long as we are going down or staying the same we're doing great  I was surprised I had lost anything too. Had family visiting that wanted to go out for dinner all weekend.


----------



## Moxie

Yup, family tends to make me eat more. All of our family functions revolve around food it seems. Pretty much everyone in my family is over weight, so it's easy to see where I get my huge bum from. lol This weekend will be alright, no family functions, and my son is away at his fathers, so I wont be forced to make 'meals' lol.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Ok, here's mine... I've had a not so good week and didn't hardly exercise and ate a lot i shouldn't have :roll: buuuut! I didn't gain any weight at all, or lose any....

Soo, here's what my fancy scale tells me now

Total Weight: 143.2 (-0 from last week, -0 total) Ideal Weight: 143.8 

Percent Fat: 23.7% (-0.1 from last week (wow), -0.1 total)
Percent Water: 53.4% (who, really cares.... any way it's exactly the same as well)
Bone: 7.2 (some how i gained .2 pounds of bone, go figure...)
Muscle: 50.7 (yet again, no change!)


Oh oh oh, by the way i have some comments/questions....

When do you guys weigh yourselves on Friday's for this?? It's best if you do it in the morning when you weigh less. Would it throw this off if i started doing that because this and my first one were right after supper, does it really matter?

Do you weigh yourself with your clothes on or do you strip down, lol? I did my first two with my clothes on, but i think that confuses my scale (there's no way i gained bone :roll: ) so I think I'll start stripping down for a more accurate reading... hehe.... BTW you should always at least take off your shoes, they weigh anywhere from 2-5 pounds!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

crap...its Friday already :roll: I haven't found or even looked for the scale yet...  I've been doing really good at not raiding the fridge and choosing healthier snacks (grapes and apples this wk) I've also been drinking water instead of soda pop and I've been eating smaller portions. I'll try to get a scale this upcomming week. 


Good job gals!


----------



## meggymoo

Just 1lb for me this week. Like Vida 3lb in total. 

I'm finding evenings hard..... :roll:


----------



## Vidaloco

My worst time too. I'm tired and the fridge beckons I have a tough time not listening. I finally put the scale in front of the fridge :lol:


----------



## meggymoo

:shock: Thats a good idea! I might try that. :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> My worst time too. I'm tired and the fridge beckons I have a tough time not listening. I finally put the scale in front of the fridge :lol:


hahaha, that's funny! never thought about that though.... i doubt my mom would let me do that with her fancy scale though... oh well


----------



## Moxie

Vidaloco said:


> My worst time too. I'm tired and the fridge beckons I have a tough time not listening. I finally put the scale in front of the fridge :lol:


What a great idea!!! I put dressage and motivational pictures on my fridge, they kind of help. Like a lot of you, the evening is the hardest for me. After supper but before bed is when I have to have sweets. I have been better at invading the fridge, but it gets hard.


----------



## mlkarel2010

^^^ oh, i just remembered a little trick, hehe :wink: brush your teeth after dinner to signal you are done eating for the day! it works a lot better with me because I have to put my retainers in too


----------



## Moxie




----------



## Vidaloco

I read my motivational email from Chantix and I'm suppose to tell everyone that I'm quiting smoking. So there, everyone, I'm quiting smoking on Tuesday. My Dr. gave me the prescription for Chantix. Its suppose to suppress something in the brain so maybe it will suppress the need for chocolate too :lol:


----------



## Moxie

Vidaloco said:


> I read my motivational email from Chantix and I'm suppose to tell everyone that I'm quiting smoking. So there, everyone, I'm quiting smoking on Tuesday. My Dr. gave me the prescription for Chantix. Its suppose to suppress something in the brain so maybe it will suppress the need for chocolate too :lol:



YAY!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! I'm so happy for you.

.........................sorry to hear about the chocolate tho. lol


----------



## meggymoo

Way to go Vida!!!  Good for you!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Ok, so, it's almost friday here! Down under it's almost friday night! soo, just reminding everyone to check in!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Ug...I totally blew it last nite. Caramel Shake! :shock: I have been doing pretty well though. I still haven't gotten a scale but I'm proud of myself for not quitting. I did weigh myself at the clubhouse where we swim...that and a bathing suit gave me motivation!!!  

Overall I don't have any idea if I lost anything but I do know that this week I have been much more active outside and ate less overall.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Yay, for you Dumas!

well, today, i think i confused my scale.... instead of weighing myself at the end of the day i did it in the morning, and I took off my heavy clothes :lol: 

So, it said I lost like 5 pounds.... but I'm not sure how true that is or not... But my body fat percentage went up  AND I lost (enless my scale is just confused) 3 pounds of muscle....

sooo, that gave me motivation to go out and walk a mile


----------



## Vidaloco

I gained a pound  actually thats not too bad concidering I havent had a cigarette in 4 days. I have in the past gained as much as 10lbs when I've tried to quit, so glad I have you gals to keep me aware of what i'm shoving in my mouth besides a cigie. I figured it out I have smoked for 34 years and was up to about a 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day. Tough habit to break. I'm hangin in there


----------



## Moxie

I gained 2 lbs. 

Great Job everyone!

Hang in there Vida


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Vida, I would focus on the quitting with the weight loss as a secondary motivation right now. I also believe that smoking raises your metabolism so that will slow down a bit as you are no longer smoking. Weight gain is very common...the cool thing is that once you have quit smoking you will be able to enjoy those long walks and won't be wheezing at the end of the driveway (like me) :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> I gained a pound  actually thats not too bad concidering I havent had a cigarette in 4 days. I have in the past gained as much as 10lbs when I've tried to quit, so glad I have you gals to keep me aware of what i'm shoving in my mouth besides a cigie. I figured it out I have smoked for 34 years and was up to about a 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day. Tough habit to break. I'm hangin in there


Way to go Vida! Cutting habits is a hard thing to do, but you'll feel much better after words  Keep up the good work!


----------



## Vidaloco

Moxie said:


> I gained 2 lbs.
> 
> Great Job everyone!
> 
> Hang in there Vida


You hang in there too.....Its been a hella week, must be the phase of the moon :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

Moxie said:


> I gained 2 lbs.
> 
> Great Job everyone!
> 
> Hang in there Vida


Hey, that happens w/ stress, and that special time of the month :wink: So don't worry about it


----------



## kim_angel

oooh I didnt notice this thread til now!

I have been going to Weight Watchers since 6/21/08
So far I have lost 12.6 lbs

We should share some delicious low point recipes!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Kim.. That would be great! Congrats on the poundage lost! 8)


----------



## kim_angel

My2Geldings said:


> Ah you reminded me of something. One of the things I forgot to add earlier...eating anything after 7pm is stored into fat regardless. It happens because your system shuts down in the evening as you are getting ready to sleep for the night so your system digests very little if any and it gets stored into fats.


This is actually a myth...We were talking about it at our WW meeting last week. heheh

http://consumed.freedomblogging.com/2007/10/01/myth-1-dont-eat-after-7pm/


----------



## mlkarel2010

This isn't really a recipe but I eat those SmartOne TV dinner things... they are only 6 points, lol

in other words the have 300 calories of which 50 are from fat


----------



## firemom1

Hi I have been working on reading this whole thread! Due to no fault of my own I had gotten heavier than I wanted to be and wanted to loose weight. I was down 10 pounds and then I was in a car accident, not much movment for 2 months took care of that 10 pounds!! LOL!! I was suposed to be maid of honor for my sisters wedding, she is a toothpick!! I did not want to be the fat one! So I changed my diet, ate healthier, jsut eat more veggies, cut out pop almost completely, this was really hard, cause pepsi was my favorite! Now I drink tons of water. THat was in March and i"m now down 30 pounds. My sister got married and I wasn't to bad next to her! i would still like to go anoutehr 10 or more, but I figure it comes a little at a time! I feel so much better though, lots more energy when you finnally get rid of it!


----------



## mlkarel2010

firemom1 said:


> Hi I have been working on reading this whole thread! Due to no fault of my own I had gotten heavier than I wanted to be and wanted to loose weight. I was down 10 pounds and then I was in a car accident, not much movment for 2 months took care of that 10 pounds!! LOL!! I was suposed to be maid of honor for my sisters wedding, she is a toothpick!! I did not want to be the fat one! So I changed my diet, ate healthier, jsut eat more veggies, cut out pop almost completely, this was really hard, cause pepsi was my favorite! Now I drink tons of water. THat was in March and i"m now down 30 pounds. My sister got married and I wasn't to bad next to her! i would still like to go anoutehr 10 or more, but I figure it comes a little at a time! I feel so much better though, lots more energy when you finnally get rid of it!


Congrats! You have such great determination! I wish I had some of that. I used to at one point, but I kinda lost it somewhere....


----------



## firemom1

Well the wedding was big motivation!!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

I was in a wedding in June and I did really really well before that. I was riding my bike and I didn't lose a lot of weight but I lost a lot of fat I think..thennn after things just crashed pretty much haha. I eat terribly and don't exercise much. But starting today..well yesterday now I was trying to do better. I walked a lot more at work and I ate mostly good food. I'm on my way..but yeah..I gained weight since last week. Yuck..at least a couple of pounds..not positive...I'll weigh myself later!


----------



## Moxie

Welcome to FIREMOM, we're happy to have you aboard. 

Everyone is doing so well. We're all expected to have set backs, thats just part of dieting, in my opinion. As long as you keep with it, and don't get put off by it, you will over all win!

So I reported on Friday that I gained 2 pounds, well I weighted myself again this morning and apparently I'm down like 3 pounds. So yea.. I dunno. I try to weight myself early in the morning with no clothes on and an empty stomach.

How does everyone else weigh themselves?


----------



## RusticWildFire

I usually weigh myself before my shower right away in the morning with no clothes on.


----------



## mlkarel2010

haha, i thought i mentioned that i changed my weighing habit so i just started all over again...

i the first two weeks i weighed my self right after supper w/ clothes on but yesterday i weighed myself in the morning w/o clothes on


----------



## farmpony84

I went to giant and bought 5 lean cuisines. 1 for everday of this week at lunch. I went walking today (45 minutes) and then I ate my first lean cuisine and it was actually pretty good....

So... DAY 1....


----------



## mlkarel2010

farmpony84 said:


> I went to giant and bought 5 lean cuisines. 1 for everday of this week at lunch. I went walking today (45 minutes) and then I ate my first lean cuisine and it was actually pretty good....
> 
> So... DAY 1....


mm, lean cuisine.... I like their macaroni and cheese! but other than that I eat smart ones...

Glad to have you in here


----------



## firemom1

First thing in the morning is the best, but personally I dont' weigh myself hardly at all. Much easier that way, no oh man I gained, or yeah I lost, cause water weight plays a big part too and some days you just have more. So wait like 2 weeks or more to do something. You will start noticing you need a belt then feel better about yourself. Scales suck! :lol:


----------



## Moxie

I'm hungry!


----------



## mlkarel2010

EXTRA, EXTRA EXTRA! READ ALL ABOUT IT!!


LOOK HERE!!!

Everyone in here SHOULD watch this video!!!

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?cl=8916936


----------



## farmpony84

i forgot my lean cuissine today and it's a hundred degrees out there... will I walk? will I eat healthy????


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> i forgot my lean cuissine today and it's a hundred degrees out there... will I walk? will I eat healthy????


**Bites nails in anticipation**


----------



## Vidaloco

I've been blowing it so bad this week I hate to see friday come :roll: Why did I think those M&M's would make me want a cigarette less? 
9 days no smoking  
Had smoked pork roast and yellow squash for lunch I guess that was pretty healthy :? rode Vida and gave her a bath so got some exercise.

That was an interesting video mlkarel2010 I guess I need to lay off the pretzels.


----------



## Moxie

Good job Vida!


----------



## kim_angel

*Chicken with Red Pepper Sauce*

Chicken with Red Pepper Sauce

Ingredients

1 package Carved Chicken Breast, Grilled Italian Style
1 package (12 oz.) angel hair pasta
1/4 cup olive oil
2 cloves large garlic
1 jar (7 oz.) roasted red peppers, chopped
2 tablespoons chopped parsley
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper, optional


Preparation Steps

1. Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain.
2. Meanwhile, in medium saucepan over medium heat, heat oil. Add garlic; cook 2 minutes or until garlic is golden, stirring frequently. Stir in roasted red peppers, chicken, parsley and crushed red pepper. Cook 2 minutes or until chicken is hot, stirring frequently.
3. Serve over pasta.

If you are doing weight watchers, one cup of the chicken and red pepper sauce is 5 points. The pasta, depending on what kind you use, is about 4 points for one cup cooked white pasta and 3 points for one cup cooked wheat pasta.

This is a very tasty meal. We like spicy foods in my house, so i add a bit more crushed red peppers than the recipe calls for.


----------



## farmpony84

that chicken stuff looks good...

went to botta bing for lunch (bagel place.) bad girl.... no walky walky yet but i'm thinking about hanging fence tonight...


----------



## mlkarel2010

Hanging fence is good! lol... I'm suffering from dehydration at the moment so food is the LAST thing on my mind....

Vida it's ok, you just gotta take things one step at a time! No one expects you to quite smoking and lose weight at the same time. We're all so happy for you because of your 9 days of no smoking!! 

We should throw you a party or something!


----------



## firemom1

I had subway for lunch! Yum yum! I made sure to have the really good for you kind, no cheese or bad stuff! It was pretty good! Going to take my horse for a walk today so we both get exercise! We did that yesterday. He is kind of a porker right now! Silly boy! 

That recipe sounds pretty good!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Tomorrow is FRIDAY!!! Or today down in Aussieland :wink: 

Just to remind you guys!


----------



## Vidaloco

I thought it was Friday all day. Planned on posting my 1lb gain then figured out I have almost 12 hours to lose 5 lbs :wink: 
I did go to the store today and loaded up on fruit. Now maybe I will grab a grape or cherry instead of the M&M's when I have a ciggy attack. 
Tip: Triscuit has come out with a thin crisp cracker that is really good 1 serving (15 crackers) is 3 points.


----------



## mlkarel2010

oooh, grapes and cherries sound good! there wasn't any food so I ate Doritos and curly fries from Arbies.... that's it... I'm going to gain a lot of weight.... but that's what being sick gets me :roll:


----------



## Moxie

I'm right back to where I started


----------



## Vidaloco

Don't give up Moxie. Everyday is a new day. The saying is one day at a time.... I take it minute by minute sometimes :shock: You've had a heck of a week. That sort of thing is going to happen, you just have to get back on the horse :wink:


----------



## RusticWildFire

I've been doing terrible lately too..I've been eating bad food, not getting enough exercise. Stress, tons of work..whatever! Anyway, I just wanted to say that I finally got to the gym tonight! I only got to go for 45 mins cuz they closed at 9 and I didn't get there til 8 but I felt really good after! It takes a lot of effort to get there sometimes but when you're done it feels wonderful ! I'll report on my weight change in the morning when I weigh myself! 
Don't get discouraged! A little exercise if you can fit it in actually might help with stress  It's a known stress reliever! Everything will work out!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I completely blew it this week. Stress man... I don't like it! :x 

We are debating on keeping the horses, selling a house we own, step-daughter has gone brain dead, my mom's comming and my daughter is leaving for 2 weeks!!!!!!! Gah!!!! I need a vacation!!!

I ate every sweet and or chocolatey thing I could get my hands on and I should start my "time" of the month Sunday! PMS>>> :twisted: 

I hope that ya'all hang in there! We seem to be in a funky moon cycle or something!!??!?!


----------



## Moxie

ummhummm.... some crazy juju.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Dang Dumas (((hugs)))

I'm the exact same Weight. Ugh, but technically I lost bone and muscle. Not sure how i could lose bone, but w/e my scale told me I did.

Ah, the wonders of being sick....


----------



## RusticWildFire

I lost one pound. Not bad..it was not a good week for me as far as food goes as I wrote last night haha. I went to work out again this morning though  yay!


----------



## Moxie

I think I am going to step off the diet for a little while, until I get out of the depressive funk that I'm in. Today started out alright, but now.. blah... I'm right back to where I started. I have to force myself to get up and clean, do homework... and at some point shower.  Yea, I know.

I think worrying about what I eat at this point might be just one more thing on my plate. So, Imma back off and offer moral support for all of you gals. At least until the PMS subsides, and I start feeling better

Maybe I'll go shopping.


----------



## 3neighs

What a great thread! You ladies have inspired me to get back on my bike. I lost 50 lbs. 2 years ago, but have put about 20 of it back on.  Is it alright if I check in on Fridays, too?


----------



## Moxie

Of course 3neighs! Welcome to the group.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Welcome, Welcome! 

The more the merrier :wink:


----------



## mlkarel2010

By the way... may I ask for a Sticky? :wink:


----------



## firemom1

I ahve felt rundown all wekk too. Pmsis the only answer i have. Going to make myself go home and clean house, I havn't even unloaded the dishwasher or reloaded, folded laundry or started anoutehr load or 2. I just havn't had any energy at all. Oh well, havn't had much appitite either! That helps.


----------



## Moxie

Sweet, so if this thread gets sticky'd does that make me a mod?? 

:lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

Moxie said:


> Sweet, so if this thread gets sticky'd does that make me a mod??
> 
> :lol:


I don't think so.... but you never know!


----------



## Moxie

LOL I was jk, I'd be a naughty Mod I'm sure. 

8) 

Okay back to topic...

I ate SUCH a BAAAAAAAADDDDDDDD dinner. I could feel my butt getting bigger and my chest started to hurt afterward. haha.

I do feel a lil better tho.


----------



## Vidaloco

Sorry I missed checking in yesterday. I've had my days messed up all week. I did gain that pound, I'm just glad I had 3 to work with. I've gained as much as 10 lbs when I tried to quit smoking before and then started smoking again :roll: I'm pretty commited this time so heres to clean lungs. If I can just keep from putting on too much its a win win. 
Moxie you just hang in there girl. I know the funks all to well. It will pass and the cloud will lift. Just be kind to yourself.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> Sorry I missed checking in yesterday. I've had my days messed up all week. I did gain that pound, I'm just glad I had 3 to work with. I've gained as much as 10 lbs when I tried to quit smoking before and then started smoking again :roll: I'm pretty commited this time so heres to clean lungs. If I can just keep from putting on too much its a win win.
> Moxie you just hang in there girl. I know the funks all to well. It will pass and the cloud will lift. Just be kind to yourself.


It's okay Vida, it seems like all of us aren't doing too hot...

Sticky? :wink: Maybe? Please? No?


----------



## ilovemyhorsies

i'm not on for weight loss but i'll put in my weight and stuff....i know it isn't friday but i decided to check in now...first time lol

i went on my wii fit and did about 22mins exerib]cising...

weight (before) : 48kgs (last time i weighed myself i was about 45 and a bit)

bmi (before) ; 16.45 (last bmi was 15.53) at the moment i am 'ideal'

weight (after) : 47kgs 

bmi (after) : 16.14 and i'm still ideal

weight loss : 0.9kgs

i have also gained 2.7kgs since last time...its been 21 days since i've gone on wii fit....i just got mario kart and it is so much fun....havent had time for weighing myself lol


----------



## firemom1

I"m super excited and had to share!! I went pants shoppoing cause everything is getting a little loose, good thing though! I bought a pair of jeans that is 4 sizes smaller than what i was wearing before and i'm so excited! This has done wonderful things for me and I just feel so much better in general!! happy dancing aroudn the room!


----------



## Salty_alydaR

firemom1 said:


> I"m super excited and had to share!! I went pants shoppoing cause everything is getting a little loose, good thing though! I bought a pair of jeans that is 4 sizes smaller than what i was wearing before and i'm so excited! This has done wonderful things for me and I just feel so much better in general!! happy dancing aroudn the room!


KUDOS!!!


----------



## 3neighs

Yeah, firemom1!









Happy dance~


----------



## rubyrules

I'm a thin, tall person but I want to loose the fat from my stomach. Anyone have any ideas on how to target that fat? I eat fairly good, I could exercise more..and I'm going to start but I wondered if anyone had any ideas on what to do on here. See, crunches really don't make that fat disappear. They just build up your abs. Any ideas?


----------



## Vidaloco

^^^^No help from me on ab fat :lol: maybe someone who goes to a gym regular will have some advise

Its official I am back where I started  I'm on day 18 no smoking though. I think if it wasn't for this group I would have gained 5 lbs. and started smoking again by now. So thanks gals


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm the same as last week. not up or down. Which I guess isn't bad though because I've been going to the gym quite a bit so I think I'm just gaining muscle..because I look like I've gotten a little smaller in my tummy !! Yay!! 


P.S. I can't believe it's Friday already!! AHH! Where is time going??


----------



## 3neighs

Ruby, yoga and pilates is excellent for working on target areas. :wink: 

Well, I only rode my bike twice this week.  It's just that it's been so hot! I was really good about my diet though. Drank lots of water and much less pop. 

I don't weigh myself anymore. When I lost 50 lbs. a couple of years ago I got tto obsessed with numbers so now I just go by a certain pair of jeans. According to a chart at the doctor's office, at 5'2" my ideal weight should be around 110 lbs. If I weighed 110 lbs. I could hang glide from a Dorito! Nope, I just want to be able to breathe in those jeans again.

Vida, keep up the good work! I don't smoke, but I can't imagine trying to quit that AND lose weight at the same time. I'd be like this :twisted: all the time!


----------



## firemom1

If anyoen figures out teh belly thing let me know! I know yoga is ahuge help to making strong flat muscles, it could be a big help! This support group is so nice! Thank you all for sharing in my happy dance!


----------



## Moxie

Okay, Im up one pound... boo... but it's alright because I just walked like 15 miles at the fair, and now I'm going to try to catch a nap. 

Way to go everyone on their triumphs! Vida, you are working SO hard on the smoking issue, I think that is a far more pressing habit to kick. You can do it hun!


----------



## farmpony84

I went to BK for dinner and I got a whopper jr, I know.. that's bad... BUT... I got apple slices instead of french fries...taht's good right?

Question... Why do I want sweets so bad at night? And what can I eat instead???


----------



## Moxie

farmpony84 said:


> I went to BK for dinner and I got a whopper jr, I know.. that's bad... BUT... I got apple slices instead of french fries...taht's good right?
> 
> Question... Why do I want sweets so bad at night? And what can I eat instead???


I eat a lot of sweets at night too, I dunno. Fruit helps, or cereal. Or just going to bed early. lol


----------



## firemom1

I buy low fat ice cream, there are soem really good ones out there, even my husband can not tell the difference. I have a scoop of that when I really want something sweet. Soemtimes you just have to eat it! !


----------



## mlkarel2010

I'm on vacation and can't get to a scale. Honestly I don't want to. I've been stressed with the fair and then eating a TON! Like 6 meals a day, bad me.

Good job FIREMOM!!!!! woot woot! :mrgreen: 

Siting the extended trot does WONDERS to your abs!!! Even better stirrupless :wink:


----------



## Moxie

Weight Watchers makes some yummy ice cream sammaches.


----------



## mlkarel2010

farmpony84 said:


> I went to BK for dinner and I got a whopper jr, I know.. that's bad... BUT... I got apple slices instead of french fries...taht's good right?
> 
> Question... Why do I want sweets so bad at night? And what can I eat instead???


Yup, apple fries are WAY better than fries!

Lemonade? Fruit? Water? Apples and caramel....mmmm? Cinnamon toast? Idk, just listing random things that sound good now  


Thanks for the sticky! Kudos to the mods who read my requests!


----------



## Vidaloco

I think its pretty normal to want the sweets at night. Your tired your will power is in low gear and sweets are usually "easy". since it is summer in the US fruit is very plentiful. I've been keeping cut up melon in the fridge. It takes a little work in the beginning cutting it all up, but it sure keeps me from going for the ice cream when I get the late day munchies. I love all types of melon so I mix them up. Watermelon is great this time of year and fills you up fast.


----------



## meggymoo

I've been naughty!  I've not weighed in for about the past three weeks!  
I've had a lot of personal things going on so my diet went totally out the window! 
I'll start again though, hopefully this time I can stay on track.


----------



## Moxie

Is it freaking possible to gain like 3 pounds in a matter of 2 days?????


:evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

water weight my dear...and yes...its possible! 

I haven't thought about one calorie packed, dessert or fast food item I have shoved in my mouth for about a week *sigh* I have been busy here and running in all 8 directions at once...I guess come monday when things stabilize around her I need to get my stuff back in order!!!

Those of you who are still at it I applaude...keep going! I'll catch up! :wink:


----------



## FutureVetGirl

I've been on and off diets for the past five years (since I was ten). I've had a lot of struggles, mainly because I used to have a really big sweet tooth. But despite getting down to 99 lbs at one point (I was eleven), I gained once more. And at the beginning of the summer I was up to 220 lbs. I hated everything about me. I was slow, I felt gross all the time, and I was always conscientous (sp?) about everything. It was annoying. So, I began trying to lose weight.

I've gone off and on Atkins (my parents swear by it) since mid-June, and am now down to 192. I feel much better, but I still have quite a bit to go. I'm wanting to get down to 170 with Atkins, and then I'm going to slowly swap to a low-calorie fruits and veggies mainly diet.

I'd like to go completely vegetarian sometime in the future, though I'd still have something meaty (an egg, or something) every now and then, just to make sure I still have the nutrients I need. I'm not a big fan of meat, but Atkins works.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i weigh like 125 and i feel fat >.<

i have a bit of a belly but its small so no one really notices it but its there and i consider it to be fat, so i think im fat and would LOVEEE to go on a diet. maybe ill start...


----------



## FutureVetGirl

No offence, but unless you're really petite, you're at a great weight. I'm tired of meeting people who are 110 or something, and are complaining by saying that they need to lose. And I'm just like: "What? I'm twice your weight! And YOU need to lose?"

I'm just trying to get down to a healthy weight. Nothing else. So many people are obsessed with being perfect. It's not as much a diet as it's supposed to be a lifestyle (Atkins can't be a lifestyle, which is why I'm only doing it for a while longer).


----------



## GeminiJumper

I'm 5' 4" and about 115 pounds. I will complain because I know there are some parts on my tum tum that I need to work on!! Lol! So there are some fat parts on me that I need to work on!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr

i shouldnt complain cuz alot of people tell me im skinny but IMO im really not....im hmmm....how should i say it? im flabby? id like to be more muscle so thats why im thinking about running/working out. im only like 5'3.


----------



## appylover31803

How can i start to eat healthy? I weighed myself a couple months about I weighed 140.6! :shock: Thats the most i've ever weighed!

I have flab on my stomach, my boobs have increased in size, and my thighs are HUGE!

I life with my FIL and cooking in the kitchen isnt an option... its gross and digusiting and just ewwie. So we eat out.. or order take in all the time. Bad i know. But what foods can i get that are healthy... or healthier?


----------



## Vidaloco

So many fast food type places are offering a healthy section these days but I think you are pretty limited to salads and wraps. I would suggest staying away from the fried stuff. Do you have a fridge at work? Maybe you can start keeping healthy fruits and veggies in it to help keep the hungrys away till lunch and dinner.
I should talk I'm afraid to get on the scales tomorrow  I know I've gained weight. If I can just get throught the next few months without gaining more than a few pounds I'll be so proud :lol: 
I just cut up some cantalope and have it chilling in the fridge. Can't wait.... gotta be better than a bowl of ice cream right?


----------



## appylover31803

o0o fruit!

I could definitely do that! I could live off of salad and wraps until we move into a house.

I think every thursday i'm going to way myself and log it so i can watch my weight....


----------



## RusticWildFire

So, I am at home (my parents house) and don't have a scale until Sunday night so I'm going to just "weigh in" now. I weighed myself yesterday afternoon and I had lost 2 lbs since last weigh in. I prolly gained since then though. I had a big burger and fries for dinner and some ice cream for lunch haha. Oops! it's my "vacation" though I guess haha. 

I like having this thing to report to. It gives me some motivation so thats always good.  Hope everyone else is doing well!! Don't give up.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Girls...those of you 18 or under. Please please please don't misunderstand what we are doing here. Us older women...30+ are not talking about a little bit of tummy buldge. We are taling about healthy weights...not the cool new jeans.

125# and 5'3" is a great weight...perhaps seeking more athletics would be better. Don't forget that muscle mass not only eats up fat like....Well, me on a twinkie, :lol: but it also helps to keep you from losing bone mass as you age and is a verrrrry important part of an overall healthy life. Weight training can shape you like no diet can...AND muscle weighs more than fat. So you can have the body of an olympic athlete and still weigh 150#'s. 

Please don't take this as me shaking a finger at you...that's not what I'm saying... I'm just saying that I would rather ya'all not focus on weight loss but rather building strong healthy bodies that will take you into your 70's and beyond! Women are special incredible creatures and being soft and strong is possible. Don't worry about pictures in magazines or the singer on the stage. Be real, beautiful, women. 

(((((Hugs))))))


----------



## Moxie

Very well said Dumas!!!!!!!



Alright, I'm down 2 lbs, my weight has been crazy the past few weeks... holy cow!!

Has anyone tried, or does anyone like the Silk stuff (soy milk)? I am a HUGE milk drinker. I drink it at every meal, and if I'm thirsty, I'll some times eat just a little something, just so I can drink milk, as I cant just sit down and drink a glass of milk, yes, I know... I'm strange. 

I've seen the Silk in stores, I know Seth loves it, but I cant bring myself to take the plunge into buying a whole half gallon of it. If they sold it in smaller portions, I'd be all for it. 

Anyway, anyone have any opinions?


----------



## Vidaloco

I didn't gain weight I didn't gain weight 25 days no smoking and I didn't gain
I'm so proud of myself. 

Thats so true DG I was watching some models on TV from fashion week in NYC. The only thing I could think of was OMG why don't those girls eat something! It was so unattactive. I had a hard time seeing the clothes the girls where so thin. 
That is not a healthy body. Girls are suppose to be soft and a bit fluffy. Not bone thin with sharp edges. 
I personally would like to lose about 40 lbs, although I'm sure I am more than that over my ideal weight. I'm just going till I feel better and the clothes I have fit better or I need a belt. Trouble is I don't feel fat. :? though when I see a photo I know I am.


----------



## firemom1

I havn't weighed myself lately, cause I have been really stressed out. This I think classifies as the worst week of my life. I"m sure of it. I have managed to eat a little healthy still, but it has been really hard and I have been drinking some pop, needed caffine to keep going, do not like coffee! Some things to think about when you want to drop a few pounds and tone up alittle, it is a lifestule change! It is not a diet, you have to be willing tot change what you do adn how you do things. It is a major commitment!


----------



## Vidaloco

Have you thought of going to iced tea firemom? I gave up coffee when I quit smoking. Gave up the coffee not the caffine. I make a big pitcher of iced tea and orange juice about every other day and drink them both. I take mine without sugar though. If you have to add a bunch of sugar your not really saving anything over pop.


----------



## firemom1

I usually drink ice tea if I can't have water, love the stuff! This week was jstu realyl hectic so eating on the run was my only option so I had some pepsi, was my favorite!! I plan on this beign my last week having any! It helped me through the no sleep stuff though!


----------



## 3neighs

Dumas! 



Vidaloco said:


> That is not a healthy body. Girls are suppose to be soft and a bit fluffy. Not bone thin with sharp edges.


My grandpa used to always say "when I shake the sheets I want to find something between them". :lol: 

I've gotten addicted to those flavored waters the last couple of weeks. Of course, I noticed they're sweetened with splenda which I'm sure gives you cancer or something. Anyway, the jeans didn't fit any better this week.

Happy dance for you, Vida!


----------



## katieandduke

*hey girls!*

okay guys, im going to get into this thread too!! okay before school got out i weighed around 151#... now i weigh 160# and i am 15 and about 5'6 maybe or 5'5.. not sure... but heres the problem i dont eat vegetables and i dont eat alot of fruits.. maybe a banana and some grapes occasionally. i do eat meat and mainly stuff like macncheese and french fries or whatever else my mom fixes. she;s a good cook!!  but anyways, girls i really need some help i know i need to eat vegies but i cant they just arent good to me!! yes i have huge thighs and a stomach... but i am proud of myself cuz last year i wore a adult large and now im down to an adult small! yeah, but is still a little tight but a med. is too big! i do have muscle mass but not as much as i want.. my arm are no fat.lol.. just muscles but the rest i need ideas and help on! so here is my plee!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Hey ya'll need to go to Barnes and Noble and get the book "Eat This! Not That!" It is amazing and will help you a lot.

It exposes the stuff you think is healthy but isn't!

PS if you have to eat fast food, hit up Chic-fil-a if you can. It's the best fast food market there is! And FYI Pizza Hut is the absolute worst. Oh and subway is the second best.


----------



## Vidaloco

If your eating what your mom cooks, you need to look at portion size. You'd be surprised how small a "serving" of pasta is, just check the side of the box or bag for the info. If you have to eat it, just eat the single serving size thats given in the nutritional info.
Portion control is a great way to lose weight. Eat what you want just less of it. 
Americans in particular have a bad mindset, more is better and don't feel right unless the plate is full. Another way to stop this is use a smaller plate :wink:


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Urgh... Vidaloco... you took my tip... 

Yeah... smaller portions do help. And instead of using the large plates, go for a small saucer, or a small bowl. The reason a LOT of people eat more is that they're filling up their plate, and eating it, and don't realize how much they're eating.

Heh... I'm almost down to 170... one more week of strict Atkins, and then I'm going to be a bit looser, and begin weaning myself onto fruits and veggies. I'm seriously craving them... But that's good, because then I'll enjoy them more once I'm on the "fruits and veggies" "diet"/"lifestyle".

Exercize is important... which is something I need to start doing once more.  I'm horrible when it comes to exercizing...


----------



## Vidaloco

Eat This, Not That...I'm going to look for it, thanks. 
So many "diet" foods are very bad for you. Especially if you are watching your sodium intake. All that salt can be a diet disaster because it makes you retain fluid. All those chemicals can't be good for you either. I'll stick with my non-processed fruits, veggies, and lean meats  I get enough sugar substitute in my diet coke and artificial sweetner to kill a lab rat I'm sure :lol:


----------



## mlkarel2010

Sounds good! Couldn't have said it better myself  

Congrats on how well you are doing! No smoking AND no weight gain! That's AMAZING!!!!


----------



## FGRanch

Alright, guys does anyone feel like giving me the down low on what is going on so I can join in?

Okay this is really hard for me because I have never talked about my problems with anyone, including my family. 

I have some major weight issues. Up until moving in with my husband and getting really confortable there I was a skinny girl. I'm just over 5 feet, maybe 5 feet dead on. Anyways I was about 115 pounds. Pretty darn slim. I had some womanly curves but noone would have called me fat. Four years and one pregnancy later and I'm pushing 200 pounds (not sure of the exact amount I'm too scared to have a scale in the house. I will buy one today...I think.

Needless to say being a whale has done alot of damage to my self esteem and my marriage. I have no confidence in myself and hate when my husband looks at me. He has not seen me without my clothes since before we had our son, who is now two. 

Yesterday we went for a hike, my husband is very athletic. We were out in the mountians scooping out a good spot to hunt elk tihs fall. I decided that we could climb to the top of a small mountian to see if we could see any elk on the surrounding mountians. Of course I didn't make it to the top. I gave up about 2/3 of the way up. I just couldn't breath anymore. I sat down to catch my breath, looked at the truck down below looking like a dinky car and felt a little bit of satisfaction that I had at least made it this far. The satisfaction only lasted a few seconds when I realized that it was only 4 years ago that I was climbing much higher mountians and making it to the top, I'm not saying it was easy then but I did it. I remembered the September after we had our son (he was born in July) we hiked up to a "natural bridge" in the mountians. It was a heck of a hike up and down and even though I had just had my son months before I did it! I was so darn proud of my fat butt...lol. Anyways so it's only gotten worse and worse. I'm at the point now where I feel like I NEED to lose weight or my husband and family are going to suffer way to much for me being a selfish fat cow. 

Anyways a friend of mine gave me a treadmill that I will try to run (or walk on right now since I can only jog for about 1 min before I want to die) on for 30 mins a day every single day. I hope I can do it! I don't want to get down to my original weight, I'm a realist, but I would like to be about 130-140 pounds. 

Wow that was very hard for me to write, sorry about the novel!


----------



## Moxie

Fehr,

I am in the same boat as you. I've measured my life by the size of my pants, honestly. I was a large size when I met my first husband, then bloated up to an even larger size, then after I had my son, I expanded even more.. and now.. holy cow, look out!! 

Since I've been making a conscious effort to watch what I eat, when I eat, how much I eat, and even WHY I'm eating things have started to happen. On my non stressful weeks, I lose, and I feel better about myself!! When I know that I'm losing my self esteem goes up, and everyone around me benefits.

A few things that have helped me:
--PORTION CONTROL! 
--Count calories (weight watchers has helped)
--Be active, active, ACTIVE! (even if it's just being outside playing with your children)
--Use smaller plates, loaded with mostly veggies
--Vary your activities. 

I know what your weight can do to your self esteem, believe me, I know. I cant stand it when my husband looks at me, period. Taking compliments is impossible for me, and even on my best days, I know I'm still huge. And when I say huge, I mean I don't need to lose 10-15 lbs, I need to lose about 1/2 my body weight. I've done pretty much everything there is out there, but the amount of weight for me to lose is hard, and I get discouraged very easily. 

Your goal of 140 or less is not unrealistic, seen how you haven breeched the 200 mark. You'll find a lot of support here, a lot of great ideas, and a few shoulders to cry on if need be. 

Welcome to the Group!


----------



## FGRanch

Moxie thanks so much. Your post brought tears to my eyes. I think I just need a little support and I might MIGHT just be able to pull it off! 

I just went to town and bought a scale and a tape measure :shock: Haven't used them yet, but I will, and when I do I will post my measurements and weight. Ouch. 

Snacking is a terrible thing for me. I don't like sweets but I snack on things like lunch meat, crackers, and just plain food. I hate most veggies, I know I'm terrible. I started to buy peppers and cucs to snack on instead, but I also seem to let them go bad. I try to be active but I find I just don't have the energy I used to have. It's pathetic I'm still sooo young. 

I can't join weight watchers or anything because I live out in the boonies and don't really have anyone to watch my son while I drive somewhere for meetings (my hubby works out of town) and I have no family anywhere around here. I have a great babysitter and one friend that loves to have him but I just don't want to put that on them all the time. My babysitter watches his while I take riding lessons and my friend watches him while I work her horses, so they see him alot already. Oh yeah and I have a HUGE appetiet. 

Anyways Thanks so much for the advice, I will definatly try hard to use it!!!


----------



## FGRanch

Ok so I took me weight and measurements! :shock: 

I weigh 188lbs

Arms: 13 1/2 inches
Boobs: 42 1/2 inches
Stomach: 37 1/2 inches
Hips: 45 inches
Butt: 45 1/2 inches
Thighs 23 1/2 inches

Wow that is scary. 

I just finished speedwalking/jogging on the treadmill! I jogged for two mins today until I got shin splints. Ouch! My breathing was good my legs just could not handle it! 

BTW Vida CONGRATS!!! I can't even think about stopping smoking right now, if I gain one more pound I'm gonna cry and I know I will!


----------



## Vidaloco

Congratulations to you Tiffany for joining our group. Its the first step in a healthier you. I look at it very much like AA in the one day at a time mindset. I try not to look back at past defeats and beat myself up about them. Just keep putting one day on top of the next.
I put on 10 lbs for everytime I have tried to quit smoking. Thats probably 30lbs of what I need to lose. I'm pretty determined not to replace the cigarettes with food this time. 
If your a carbaholic like me you need to start looking at the fat and fiber content of your crackers breads and meats. Get the lowfat lunch meat, its just as good. 
Your way ahead of me as far as exercise, thats one of my pitfalls  
You can do it however you want, I post my gains/losses on fridays. 
One of the many problems with quiting smoking is I haven't been able to spend as much time on this forum as I used to. I'm sure you know the drill...wake up, coffee, cigarette, internet :lol: [/u]


----------



## Moxie

I think it would be a good idea to post how much we want to lose. Like me, I want to lose 140lbs.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I agree. I am 170 (at least a few days ago) and i want to lose at least 40 lbs or so (that sounds so terrible..maybe it'll give me a kick in the butt to admit that now.). I'm 5'4". 
I'm going to do some sit ups and push ups right now haha. I've been slacking so bad lately. I'm dreading Friday this week :roll:


----------



## 3neighs

Good for you Tiffanny! I've been there, too. I gained a LOT of weight after all three of my pregnancies and two years ago I decided to do something about it. I lost 50 lbs just by eating smaller portions and exercising. Walking, biking and yoga are what worked for me. Then, after I met my goal weight I thought I could ease up a little. Wrong! It took me a year to lose the weight and about 3 months to put half of it back on. I was in the mind set that I was just on a temporary diet, but that was really a lifestyle change that I needed to stick to. 

I quit weighing myself because I got too obsessed with numbers. I'm 5'2" and from what I've heard the ideal weight for that height is 110lbs. I got down to 140 and was very happy with that. I was a size 6 and muscular. Now I'm back to a size 10/12 and trying to get back in that one pair of jeans. 

The hardest part is getting started and you've made that commitment already. Once you start shedding pounds it gets really easy to say "no" to certain things. :wink:


----------



## FGRanch

Yes Vida quiting smoking is a veeery scary thing right now, maybe I will wait until I'm used to all this healty food! YUCK! I am a carboholic! I love bread, pasta, meats...yum, yum, yum. The only good thing is that I don't smoke in the house so that makes me cut down alot! I'm down to about 5 smokes a day, not toooo bad. 

3Neighs, I'm totally okay with my weight being about 130-140 I don't want to be skinny mini again I just want to look good in a pair of jeans. I have alot of fat on my face to, which is very depressing because I can't even look at myself in the mirror, I advoid them at all costs. I think I could very easily get crazy about the scale so I promised myself that I would only weight myself on Firdays when you guys do. 
I would ideally like to lose 53 pounds, that would get me down to 135 pounds. 

BTW Moxie I know you can lose it! You are so devoted. Good for you!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

hey im new to this... i didnt read all the posts (sorry). i wanted to join. my goal is 180 lbs. i am currently 245 lbs. i have lost 5 lbs in 3 weeks, thanks to diet coke and equal.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

I'm 190 right now, and my goal is 140-150. Less if possible, but that's my "healthy" goal, not my "skinny" goal (that that my skinny goal is UNhealthy).


----------



## Vidaloco

All my skinny jeans are waaay out of style :lol: 
Welcome Erin glad to have you with us. I'd be a mess without my diet coke and splenda in my iced tea. Gave up the coffee with the cigarettes so gotta have something 
Tiffany I wouldn't worry to much about the smokes right now. You don't smoke much so its not that bad. I was up to 2 packs a day so it was time. 
If anyone is interested in joining Weight Watchers, I think they have an online join up now. Much better then having to find and drive to a meeting 20-30 miles away. 

Tip use non-stick cooking spray if you have to fry or saute anything. They even make a butter flavored one now.


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Haha... I know what you guys mean... I seriously would not live long without my diet pepsi...

Trust me... I've tried... I looked like this: :shock: the whole week because everyone else had sodas... and I wanted them... so I stared at them...


----------



## mlkarel2010

hmm, i feel inspired to share my story!!

well, my family has a history of obessity and all my childhood I had horrible eating problems! we ate a lot, and A LOT of bad stuff. Almost everyday we went out to eat. When I was 6 I could eat a footlong sub and STILL be hungry. When I was in sixth grade and was like 4' 11" I weighed 160 :shock: 

Eventually I got mad at a certain person and decided I would be better than them by being skinny for once. When I was 15 I was 5' 5" and weighed 127. So I've been able to lose weight before. However now I'm in a slump and weigh about twenty pounds more!

Pretty much no matter what I weigh I still think I'm the fat kid that I used to be, and no matter what the scale says it's still telling me I'm fat :roll: I know I have mental problems

So I want to weigh 129 lbs. That's my goal, but more importantly I want to be healthy, fit, and not flabby!


----------



## RusticWildFire

woo hoo. It's Friday. Work a double tomorrow and 13.5 hours on Sunday! Just got home from work a bit ago too. Yay for being understaffed  Anywhoooooo! Today is weigh-in day. I'm at 170.2 Not sure if it's up or down from last weigh in. I don't remember what it was.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

TIFFANY!!!!!!!!! (((((((HUGS))))))) I haven't even gon to the other house to look for my scale. I don't really wanna. We are here for you darlin!

Ok, So on to me  I haven't been _trying_ very hard at all of this. Instead of 3 cookies I have been eating 1 :roll: I know that's lame but its 2 cookies less. I have been pudgey but stoopid strong for all my life. I would love to wear a 10/12 I did at one point and I felt and looked great. I have man hands and my fathers build with my Mom's boobs... :roll: When I was wearing the smaller size I still had the "curves" but it was some pudge I'm not gonna lie. But I was at like 190. A girlfriend of mine that has about the same build weighed 160. (we are both short 5'3" and swapped clothes) I'm guessing it was the muscle that made the 30# difference. 

Anywho I could go on and on but what I want to share is that my Hubby and I went to the community center last night and joined!!!!

We are going to be going as often as we can and we will try to work out some sort of schedule. They have a track, pool, fitness equipment (weights&machines) and a raquetball court and a gymnasium. I am so excited as I HATE to watch exercize videos but I love weight training and raquetball. The Xtra cool thing is that my hunny is pudgey too so we can work on it together. He as been wanting to join for sometime now and I have been dragging my feet about it. I am fed up with my butt and excited to go. I can't keep worrying about what other people might think about us. Like I was always embarrased to exercise like it meant I was fat and needed to do something :roll: How bass akwards was that!!?!?! I'm happy. Thought I'd share the news.


----------



## 3neighs

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I have man hands and my fathers build with my Mom's boobs... .


That made me laugh! I love the dancing banana!

I haven't tried on the jeans yet today, but I did ride my bike this morning. I didn't want to leave the girls alone so I rode around our circle driveway like a track. 

Good for you and the membership, Dumas! Here, I have a dancing hamster.


----------



## Moxie

Well, I'm at the same weight. So, I guess thats good news.


----------



## Vidaloco

I gained 2 lbs  
Good job everyone who has recently joined us and Moxie for maintaining. 
I'm very proud of you all especially Dumas for joining that center. It really sounds like fun. 
I'm blaming the rainy weather and those **** granola bars on my gain :lol: Still not smoking though so thats a shining achievement in an otherwise bad week 
I went to the grocery store with my husband (always a bad move) and got in an argument over the price of toilet paper of all things. I'll add here that you are never so poor you cant buy good toilet paper :wink: By the time we left I was boiling. The good news is we were half way home before I realised I made it through all that and never even thought about wanting a cigarette, major breakthrough.
Good luck to everyone in the coming week. I'll work on getting those 2 lbs back off


----------



## Solon

So how does this work? Do you have a weekly weigh in? I haven't read the first 14 pages but thought I'd pop in and see what's up.

Looks like an active group!


----------



## RusticWildFire

You can weigh in whenever you want. In the beginning most people chose to go along with Friday. It's a good day for me too. Easy for me to remember. You can post your weight or just your loss or gain or over all loss or gain. Whatever you want to help you. It's pretty much something to help yourself stay on track as some people said having someone or something to report to helped.


----------



## Vidaloco

Solon you can use any diet that works for you and if you want to give your beginning weight, how much you want to lose or any other information you want to share. It pretty open, we're just here for moral support. I like to do things in small doses so I have stated I would like to lose 40 lbs. and I post every friday how I have done. I also just quit smoking so at the moment I'm just trying to get through the next month or 2 without gaining a bunch.


----------



## Moxie

Vida, I am always very happy to hear about your progress through out the week. I know that quitting smoking is hard, but you are DOING IT!! YAY!!!!!

Good job ladies! Keep up the great work! 

And, WELCOME SOLON!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Well Done Vida! Your quitting smoking. That's great!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Vida, I am so proud of you. My hubby and I have had those grocery store fights before and I have a hard time getting happy and standing there to ring all the food up and not clawing the cashier's eyes out and telling everyone that sees the steam flowing from my ears to buzz off. More than once I have left a cart full of food sitting in an aisle while I left the store instead of making a huge scene.  Point here is that I was usually lighting up as I was walking thru the slider doors! :roll: You didn't BRAVO!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

I should have just let him buy the cheap toilet paper and saved the last of the good stuff for myself. See if a week or 2 of cheap brand chapped his *** as much as the argument did mine. :lol:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Vidaloco said:


> I should have just let him buy the cheap toilet paper and saved the last of the good stuff for myself. See if a week or 2 of cheap brand chapped his *** as much as the argument did mine. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: LOL :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## QuarterPony

You ladies are amazing! 

I've always had a weight problem, been anorexic off and on since I was 9, so I understand women that see problems with their weight...

I just want to congratulate all of you. I've read 14 pages of pure love, it's brought tears to my eyes, and you're all sticking up for each other. It's lovely.

A humbled Maggie


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks Dumas! Glad to have joined this group. 

Friday was very busy and I was not able to get online. I had a horse show on Saturday. So I gained 2lbs!  I'm with you Vida! 

Moxie good for you! I know you can do it!


----------



## HorsesAreForever

hey guys I though id check this out and I just wanted to say good job for all of you taking control of your weight! 

most of you are probably gonna be like what are you complaining about but I need to do just the oppisite of you guys GAIN weight. 

lol basicly just as hard as looseing weight for me.. seriously 

im 15. 5'2" and 95lbs i think normal weight is 115 around there. basicly my goal right now is at least getting to 105

ive gone from 98 to 95 to 96 down to 94 i swear this is half way impossble.. I've been called anerexic by nurses or people who were way worried ive gotten crap from school doctors so on.. 

every single one of my friends know for a fact im not anerexic or anything else cause they've seen me eat..**** they have xD! everyone asks where does it go. not the point. 

I hate being skinny i really do! im sure u've all seen at least one picture of me 

i kinda feel stupid about posting this but what ever i thought id share my weight issue.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

HorsesAreForever said:


> hey guys I though id check this out and I just wanted to say good job for all of you taking control of your weight!
> 
> most of you are probably gonna be like what are you complaining about but I need to do just the oppisite of you guys GAIN weight.
> 
> lol basicly just as hard as looseing weight for me.. seriously
> 
> im 15. 5'2" and 95lbs i think normal weight is 115 around there. basicly my goal right now is at least getting to 105
> 
> ive gone from 98 to 95 to 96 down to 94 i swear this is half way impossble.. I've been called anerexic by nurses or people who were way worried ive gotten crap from school doctors so on..
> 
> every single one of my friends know for a fact im not anerexic or anything else cause they've seen me eat..**** they have xD! everyone asks where does it go. not the point.
> 
> I hate being skinny i really do! im sure u've all seen at least one picture of me
> 
> i kinda feel stupid about posting this but what ever i thought id share my weight issue.


im just like you ! :shock: my weight has gone down to 46 kg this year (101 pounds) and that is not healthy for someone who is 180 cm (5'11") ! 
i´ve also had school nurses call my mom multiple times ! and my own doctor once asked my if i had symptoms i know are associated with anorexia ! 
i don´t think i´ve ever been in the right weight but im closer now that i can´t well, excercise (i have horrible horrible knees ! i can´t run, i can´t kick a ball around with out having trouble with stairs later and so on) but well... just since you posted that i just wanted to say that i feel the same !


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

My sister-in-law was a skinny minnie in school. She is like 5'6" and only weighed around 95-100 lbs. EVERYONE either thought she was anorexic or that she was stupid for wanting to gain weight. I remember one time when we went to give blood at a community blood drive and she was too skinny to give blood. She was crushed and cried about it after we left. Being too skinny is awefully hard too. My sis-in-law eventually started filling out and getting "curves" around 25. Be patient and eat a healthy diet and do what is right for your bodies. We all should be doing that.


----------



## claireauriga

Well, if we're opening it up to riders who are on the skinny side too - I'm five foot eight and weigh 54kg (119 lb) at the moment. I've always been skinny, and I'd like to put weight on but it just doesn't happen. I have improved lately - I've gone from 49kg to 54kg - and I think some of that is converting fat to muscle in my thighs now I've started riding, but I definitely would like to have more weight on me. However, I'm not specifically doing anything to get heavier - I live a sedentary enough life and eat enough chocolate and chips as it is!

I'm not thin enough to get called names, thank goodness, but curves would be nice! My figure's not bad, but it'd be better if it was a bit more womanly


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

All I was saying is that Womanly curves sometimes don't catch up to you untill you are done maturing. Sometimes not until your 20's.


----------



## FGRanch

My oh my the banner for Micky D's (on the main page) is driving me crazy!! I hate diets!! LOL


----------



## Moxie

wellllllllllllllllllll it's a repeat of last week. Nothing new, nothing lost!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

woohooo i lost 2 pounds!!!!!! down to 243lbs!!! passes out peanut butter cookies.... hey they have protien!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

*grabs cookie* Grumbles something about getting mouth wired shut and sulkes off to a corner to eat the cookie..... Its been a rough week for food.....CAUSE I ATE IT ALL! :roll: 


I'll get up tomorrow and try again. :wink:


----------



## Moxie

Congrats Erin!!


*huggles for Dumas*


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

losing it was hard! i walked alot and cleaned up horse poo everyday. it is like a million degrees out and i never stop sweating. my brother told me i was "sweating off the pounds". im going to see a dietician soon


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I just took 2 pictures of myself in the mirror in my bra and undies...one from the front and one from the side.......Talk about motivation!!!!! :shock: 

That and stoopid Dr. Phil is yacking...Are you living to eat or eating to live?!?!

I for sure was living to eat....it's been my entertainment and comfort. I need to get my head wrapped around that fact that food is fuel not fun.


I just hope like crazy that my hubby doesn't play a slideshow on the computer and the pictures pop up! That would suck bad bad bad!


----------



## Vidaloco

Congrats to Erin  I'm with Moxie, nothing lost nothing gained. I have been eating these little pies for dessert at lunch. It said they were no transfat and made from whole wheat. I never looked them up on the WW points calculator till yesterday....6 points! thats a lot when your only get like 30 something for the whole day. I'm not counting points just kinda using it as a guage on whats good and whats not. My granola bars were only 4 points :? 
tomorrow is 40 days smoke free yippie for me :lol: 

Note:
New rule for the weight support group- No nude or semi nude photos posted for motivation


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

thanks guys. having my mom tell me i need to lose weight is frusterating. my bro who is big to makes fun of me. i have you guys for help and motivation not critisizem. love you guys *hugs*


----------



## Vidaloco

Awww Erin thats tough. Its hard enough to lose weight without being teased. Try to ignore the brother and just say "yes mom I'm working on it" to your mother. You can't lose weight or get past any other addiction/problem for someone else. You have to do it for yourself. It helps to have some support and motivation. We're here for ya girl


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

thanks. my mom is big too but she is always saying im too fat


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Vidaloco said:
 

> tomorrow is 40 days smoke free yippie for me :lol:
> 
> Note:
> New rule for the weight support group- No nude or semi nude photos posted for motivation


Congrats on 40 days!!!!!

Please feel relieved that I deleted the photos...I just needed to see them.....I would have NEVER NEVER NEVER PUT THEM UP FOR PUBLIC VIEWING!!! :shock: 

My hubby likes to show off our 24" computer screen when family and friends show up by playing a slide show of our pictures on it. I decided that the risk of me in my undies was too great to not delete the pictures! :lol:


----------



## FGRanch

Another depressing day, 2lbs gained. I've dieted and exercised for two weeks now! I'm been working my friggin butt off (well at least I thought I was) So much for motivation. It's hard to stay motivated when you keep darn well gaining.


----------



## Vidaloco

Don't get too discouraged Tiffany. If your really working out you may be gaining muscle which weighs more than fat (I think) Keep up the workouts and maybe start judging your loss by inches rather than pounds.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> Don't get too discouraged Tiffany. If your really working out you may be gaining muscle which weighs more than fat (I think) Keep up the workouts and maybe start judging your loss by inches rather than pounds.


agreed! go get yourself a forty dollar scale that will tell you your fat percentage then you will know if you are gaining muscle and losing fat or not

they really aren't that expensive when you think about it. because a body fat analyzer by its self costs $27

I like the ones that do weight, fat, hydration and muscle mass and all that good stuff, it's helpful

http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do?ic=48_0&search_constraint=0&search_query=scale


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

I'm so not fit right now and if I don't keep my exercise up I'm going to put on the weight! I've already started loading on the pounds....


----------



## 3neighs

Way to go Erin and Vida! Woo hoo! Keep up the good work!

I was doing well until we went camping this weekend. All the burgers and hot dogs and smores, oh my! Dumas, you're much braver than I am. I took a picture of my butt in "the jeans" and that was my motivation for this week.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Better late than never I guess! I've been super busy and haven't been able to check this lately much cuz my boyfriend is FINALLY back from summer vacation!!  woo hoo! Anywayy, I just weighed myself. Up 1.2 lbs from the 15th. Oooh well. 171.4. YUCK. Gonna go for a bike ride now though  ......after I eat a piece of pizza and some fruit.


----------



## Moxie

I'm down 3 pounds from last Friday. Which is about right considering we're planning on going boating this weekend, so it would only make sense that I lose some before packing on more!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I love boating....and canoeing...Sometimes we just hop into the water...we usually go with my bro and sis-in-law...she is so skinny.. and I'm hoping the seams on my swim suit hold up. The cool thing is that fat floats so I can stay in the water longer without getting overly tired....hehehe....(there's always a silver lining!)

I'm happy to report that I have quit drinking my diet soda...I've switched to iced tea. I made choco-chip cookies to stick in my hubbies lunch, I haven't even eaten 1! I have cut my portions down this week and have been able to push the plate away. I still haven't gotten a scale...I may just buy a good one instead of hunting for my old one. I may or may not have lost weight but I feel good! Way less heartburn and I've been sleeping better.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

congrats Moxie. Dumas, im glad you are drinking tea. diet coke is my favorite thing ever. i do drink like 4-6 glasses of iced tea with equal in it. i went shopping and ended up crying because nothing fit. i did get new shoes even though the are 11 wide!!!!! i have wide feet. but the shoes are cute.


----------



## RusticWildFire

on Friday I had gained 2 lbs. I'm HOPING it's muscle and water just. I've been drinking a ton for some reason. I've been SOO thirsty and I've been biking a little more again


----------



## Vidaloco

I forgot to weigh myself yesterday. No gain or loss this morning when I hopped on the scale. 8 weeks no smoking, this week was hard for some reason. I had more 'I need a cigarette' moments. I let them pass and I was ok so no worrys  
Good job on the diet coke Dumas. Thats a tough one to give up. I've tried to drink less of it (more iced tea) but still, sometimes nothing is going to cut it but a coke :lol: 

Erin, don't feel bad about your feet. I've always been just 'Big' in general. I wear a size 11 1/2 - 12 womens and believe me they are hard to come by. I end up wearing mens shoes most of the time. I remember I was in tears trying to find some shoes to wear to my wedding. I have big hands, feet and heart so we are kindred spirits :wink:


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

OT but the guy i like has cancer and my mom told him i had a big heart for saying i hoped he felt better after chemo. i told her every thing on me was big! i have big hands, big feet and of couse i have a big heart. im a big girl!!! i ended up crying because i couldnt find "going out" jeans.


----------



## mlkarel2010

Hmm, i'm not doing good...

Ppl think i might have diabetes... yesterday I was lazy and stayed in bed all day so i skipped bf and lunch and then at 4 when i took a shower I fainted :shock: so idk what's going on...


----------



## Gingerrrrr

mlkarel2010 said:


> Hmm, i'm not doing good...
> 
> Ppl think i might have diabetes... yesterday I was lazy and stayed in bed all day so i skipped bf and lunch and then at 4 when i took a shower I fainted :shock: so idk what's going on...


maybe you have hypoglycemia


----------



## mlkarel2010

Gingerrrrr said:


> mlkarel2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, i'm not doing good...
> 
> Ppl think i might have diabetes... yesterday I was lazy and stayed in bed all day so i skipped bf and lunch and then at 4 when i took a shower I fainted :shock: so idk what's going on...
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you have hypoglycemia
Click to expand...

idk, it's never happened to me before when i didn't eat two meals... or even more for that matter


----------



## Vidaloco

Probably a good idea to get a check up and have a few tests done. It may be nothing, or it may be something you can control with diet. 
Not eatting is a sure way to get the blood sugar stirred up though.


----------



## Gillian

Ugh. I'm so bad about eating regularly.
Some days I'll eat three healthy meals, other days I won't eat anything, and another day I may eat once or twice, or just little snacks throughout the day.

>.<
Sometimes I just don't get hungry.

It's kinda frustrating because although I'm not really that overweight or anything, (I'm 5'4" and a half and weigh 140-145 lbs.) I would like to lose maybe 10 or 15 pounds and with my eating habits it's just impossible to get on the right track. Some days it also comes down to being that I only have enough money to get a 89 cent burrito at taco bell or something. 

And on top of all that my schedule is so busy that between school stuff, work, and the little time that I NEED to hang with my friends, I just have no time to get out to the barn and be active. I suppose I won't get to be riding regularly until summer, and I won't get to go out there at all until I get my car. Which could take months more to happen at this point.

Ah. Okay my ranting is done, ha ha.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

o farts. i gained a pound. :x :?


----------



## FutureVetGirl

Yeah... gross... I gained three pounds in the past few weeks... NEED to exercize!!!


----------



## Moxie

I know that if I skip meals or just put off eating for a bit, I will get all jittery and feel faintish, although I've never actually fainted. I just had myself tested for diabetes and I tested fine. I DO however have a low thyroid, that is something that I've lived with for years. I'm SUPER bad at taking pills, so I pretty much neglect it. oye.

Anyway... You guys are all doing great! Don't get discouraged by the random pound or two, just keep the overall goal in sight.

YOU CAN DO IT!!!


----------



## Moxie

Friday again, and I have gained.







I'm just so darn discouraged! GAHHH!!!!! I might as well eat what I want because apparently watching what I eat and working out isn't doing me much good!


----------



## Vidaloco

I guess I should be proud I'm on week 9 of the no smoking and haven't gained any weight. Haven't lost any either :lol: 
I've been trying a eat what I want but only the suggested serving size listed on the packaging. I went to the store and went through all the cookies till I found some that at least had some fiber, no transfat and that a serving was 2 cookies instead of just one :wink:


----------



## Moxie

Thats awesome Vida!!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Moxie, I guarantee you are gaining muscle :wink: So don't worry yourself too much... anyway, it's better to go by how your clothes fit than by what the mean nasty scale says any way


----------



## 3neighs

mlkarel2010 said:


> .. anyway, it's better to go by how your clothes fit than by what the mean nasty scale says any way


Yup, I agree! After my last major weight loss even though I was happy with how I looked and what size I was, I still couldn't get past that number that made me feel like I needed to lose more. 

Well, I think I missed a week, but I have been really good about my diet and not so much with the exercise although I started doing yoga again. I tried my jeans on and they felt better than the last time I had them.


----------



## kickshaw

am down 5 pounds in 3 weeks 

switched the lunch diet from chinese takeout everyday (gosh, i love chinese food) to steamed veggies and fruits for lunch. I change it up sometimes with a pita bread sammich or a strawberry/spinach salad. 

Also have quit rewarding myself with food. I eat when I'm hungry, and I don't have cokes or other carbonated bev's. 

only 35 more to go!!

Moxie - don't neglect your thyroid!!!! I have one too - - if it gets too low, you'll lose your hair! So take your pills woman!!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm pretty much the same from last week...173.6. I was gone since Thursday so I'm just now catching up!


----------



## FutureVetGirl

193 Today. I was down to 190 a couple of weeks ago. So I only went up 3 pounds *phew*... easily lost.

I'm doing Atkins... and just made some low carb "goodies". though... I highly doubt I can call them goodies. They're not fully made yet... but they're GROSS. I'll probably end up throwing them out. *sigh* Or put two to four more packages of splenda to the cocoa mix. *groan*

My goal that I WILL get to is 150. And after that... it depends. On a lot of things.

I'm riding (hopefully) every day, and I'm also going to be doing a ton of pilates, sit-ups, curl-ups, push-ups, and stairs (up... and down... up... and down... *rolls eyes*)

So... might take me several months to get down to my goal. But it'll be worth it. I'm not going to really be seeing any of my good friends for another month(to visit... old school friends)/the summer(our AGM(Annual General Meeting)). So... plenty of time to get nice and thin/healthy.


----------



## free_sprtd

hey girls! i haven't read the whole posting, but just thought I would chime in . I have been trying to loose these nagging 10lbs for several months now. i was on a roll until summer came, then i gave up for all those yummy summer foods. my main concern is that i really do want to get in shape for when I begin riding thunder regularly. a site that i have found to be WONDERFUL is thedailyplate.com which has become even better and is now connected to livestrong.com both sites are great for helping you watch what you're eating. its a free calorie counter, and there's just about everything in the search with foods. check it out! i looooooooooooove it! it really helps me get on track when i know how many unhealthy carbs are in something.


----------



## firemom1

My poor computer internet stopped working and I havn't had internet to use for almost 3 weeks now, what about some serious withdrawl! i don't weight myself much, but my jeans that were already gettin gpretty loose have a tendacy to slide down my waist if I strech a little. So I have to pull them up! I'm pretty happy about that other than needing new pants! last night I made this nummie veggie saute with all sorts of veggies in it for dinner, even have some left over for lunch today! I feel so good!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i am bloating up. i started and am taking on water. i am seeing a dietian and got weighed on a pros scale. so for get my other posts and i am starting over. i only get 1800 calories a day and i really dont eat that much. so here we go!!



Starting Weight: 250.1 lbs
Goal: 180 lbs


----------



## Moxie

OooOoh goodness, friday already eh? I havent hopped on the scale yet today, and frankly I'm afraid to. I just feel fat, does that count?


----------



## FutureVetGirl

I LOVE Atkins! Even if I hate the taste of meat... 

I lost 4 pounds in 4 days. And I feel GREAT.

The only bad thing about Atkins is that when I stop, I gain weight... but I've noticed that normally it's no more than 5 pounds if I eat right afterwards. So... I'm aiming for five to ten pounds LOWER than my goal (150 or 140... is my goal). That way it'd OK if I gain a bit when I eat "normal" again.

I made CHEESECAKE!!!


----------



## free_sprtd

hey firemom! what's your diet/excersise routine?


----------



## RusticWildFire

174.8  I'm gaining. Ugh..Oh well.


----------



## kickshaw

down 2 pounds

am allotted 1500 calories in a day to loose 2 lbs a week. definitely like that dailyplate.com website. 

consumed 1200 calories today 8) 

35.5 more to go!


----------



## free_sprtd

ya it's pretty cool huh??? it's connected to livestrong.com also, which gives you just a few more features. but it helps me stick to my calorie intake.


----------



## Vidaloco

I gained 3 lbs 
Its gotta be all the rain and maybe those candy corns I have a major jtaste for season candy. Candy corn at Halloween, Jelly beans at Easter. Chocolate covered cherrys at Christmas I feel bad and sad and depressed 
Still not smoking, I'm even starting to lose the motivation for that. Sorry I have a why bother attitude today. Gotta be all the rain.


----------



## free_sprtd

oh vida,









smile, it'll get better 


congrats on quiting smoking!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

I'll be ok. Just having one of those feel sorry for myself days. Glad to see you, haven't seen you on in awhile. We got more rain in the last 24 hours than has ever been recorded in this area. It wasn't even hurricane rain just plain ol ordinary rain.


----------



## free_sprtd

wow that sure is a lot i suppose! I live in oregon, so if we have more than a couple days without rain, omg it's nuts! lol i personally love the rain, but i can see how most do not.


----------



## 3neighs

I always miss Friday! Well, I've had a good week. I've really been staying on track with my diet, although not so much on exercising. The jeans don't fit any different than last week, but I've noticed some other clothes fitting better. 

Good to see you again Firemom and good job! Vida, don't you dare have a cigarette, you've been doing so well. :wink: Come on girls, we can do it!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yay  It sounds like a lot of people are doing alright with the weight thing. No one has gained a ton of weight or anything anyway  And Vida still hasn't touched a cigarette! 
All decent news! 
I'm in a Health behavior and modification class and my project for myself is to lose weight. So hopefully that'll be a help! I weighed myself this morning and lost almost 3 lbs from Friday...I was really bloated I think. I felt so gross. But I feel much better now. down to 172! My goal for it is to lose 4 lbs every 2 weeks! We shall see how it goes!! Between this and that hopefully I'll be able to do it! :roll: 8)


----------



## Moxie

Well, my trip to the endo yesterday proved that I had gained some weight, and things had gone down hill, it seemed too rapidly... So, I am forced to start all over again. 

The Endo said that I am a good candidate for the gastric, however in order for the surgeon to even see me, I have to lose some weight, and be FAR more active. I also have to see a therapist, and work with a dietitian. 

I have a pretty good support system in my doctors, also, it was advised that my husband not be the one to 'help me stay on track', rather give me time to prepare healthier meals and so on. 

I'll need as much support I can get!


----------



## Vidaloco

I didn't weigh myself this morning, I forgot. I'm not doing it now, I will only do it when I first wake up and totally naked :shock: I let everyone know how I did in the morning. My jeans did feel a little looser today. I've been trying to wear jeans instead of my stretchy fat pants. That really makes a difference at meal time. If you have a waste band to stop you from eating it works better than a draw string or elastic that just keeps going :lol: 
I've lost track on the number of weeks again on the no smoking I think its 9 or 10? I'm down to just a couple of times a day screaming "I NEED A CIGARETTE!"


----------



## kickshaw

down 1.5 pounds this week. 34 more to go


----------



## Vidaloco

Way to go ! 
I cant really tell I think it must be a half pound gain for me. So I'm up 3 1/2 total. **** those candy corns :twisted:


----------



## free_sprtd

Was 154.2 now after 2 weeks of changing my calorie intake from 2000 to 1500 calories im down to 150.2! im so excited  i work out here and there, but need to make it more of a routine.


----------



## 3neighs

Yay guys!

This is really weird. I haven't noticed my butt getting smaller, but I have noticed more room in my bra.









Like free_sprtd said, I have to make exercise more a part of my routine, as well.


----------



## Gingerrrrr

3neighs said:


> Yay guys!
> 
> This is really weird. I haven't noticed my butt getting smaller, but I have noticed more room in my bra.


your working your boobs off instead of your butt!!! :shock:


----------



## free_sprtd

squats, butt lifts, and stairs!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Gosh, I'm putting on so much weight!! How do you guys loose it?!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

i weigh in tomorrow at the dieticains


----------



## free_sprtd

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> Gosh, I'm putting on so much weight!! How do you guys loose it?!


eat right (i dont eat fast food or drink pop)
drink lots of water
cardio here and there
just keep moving throughout the day. i try and work out 2x a week.

but aren't you pretty young??? you don't have to worry so much!


----------



## Moxie

Since Thursday, I've lost 13 lbs. Some of that could have been water weight and the fact that I have been eating MUCH healthier (with the exceptions of a few relapses), and walked my butt off yesterday at the Ren Fest; All of that doesn't hurt!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

in 2 weeks i have lost 4 lbs. im down to 247 lbs. my mom lost 3lbs in 2 weeks. woop de woop!!


----------



## kickshaw

Moxie said:


> Since Thursday, I've lost 13 lbs. Some of that could have been water weight and the fact that I have been eating MUCH healthier (with the exceptions of a few relapses), and walked my butt off yesterday at the Ren Fest; All of that doesn't hurt!


  YAAAY MOXIE  Keep it up girl!!!!!!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

wooo hooo go moxie!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moxie

free_sprtd said:


> Rachluvshorses4eva said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I'm putting on so much weight!! How do you guys loose it?!
> 
> 
> 
> eat right (i dont eat fast food or drink pop)
> drink lots of water
> cardio here and there
> just keep moving throughout the day. i try and work out 2x a week.
> 
> but aren't you pretty young??? you don't have to worry so much!
Click to expand...


Dont forget portion control! That is HUGE.


----------



## free_sprtd

yes yes yes moxie, portion control!!! eat slower and once you feel satisfied stop, instead of eating until you're thanksgiving day full


----------



## Moxie

mmmkay. It's early-30 friday morning, so I am here to report. I've lost 16 lbs since last thursday. Im sure it would have been more, but I have slipped a few times during the week, but over all have been pretty healthy. It's been rough, but I am getting used to it. It's not half as bad when I know I can indulge a bit here and there.


----------



## Vidaloco

Oh my gosh Moxie, did you have your surgery? That's amazing.
Congratulations and keep up the good work. That just seems like a lot to lose in a week if you haven't had the surgery (sorry I haven't been keeping up) 
I stayed the same so again, up a total of 3 1/2 lbs since I quit smoking *11 weeks *ago. Not bad, I figure if I can stay under a 10lb gain I'm doing good.


----------



## Moxie

No, I am pre-surgery. The doctor is saying spring is the earliest I will be able to have it. Right now I am to focus on being more active, portion control, and healthy eating. With the few slip-up's here and there, I have been pretty good. I LOVE chocolate, and seens how I haven't stopped having my period since I got the IUC put in, I've been craving it more. 

I have been snacking on milky way's (not my most favorite), weight watchers ice cream, and apples among other various fruits and the occasional pudding here and there.

I have also cut back on my soda consumption completely. The Endo told me that if you have 2-3 regular soda's a day, you are drinking 5 lbs a month. So, if I have a soda, it's always diet. I've been drinking more water and crystal light, less milk, soda, and juice. 

I have been forcing myself to eat a good breakfast, lunch and dinner, with a mid afternoon light snack... When I buy food, I am checking labels more, looking for low fat EVERYTHING, and if I cant get low fat, I watch how much I eat. I measure things out, and also use a smaller plate when eating meals. 

I have been more active, walking every day, taking stares when I can, doing more around the house, and working out more. My dogs and kid like it because I am spending more time with them. Wed, after my trail ride, I really felt all of it in my thighs and butt. Which was great. I'm really proud of myself. 

Coupled with all of that, I take vitimines every day, and have been better about taking my thyroid medication. All of that helps too.

I think that most of that weight was water weight, however I am sure it was fat too. It DOES seem like a lot of weight to have lost in a week, but right now I am not concerned because I do not *feel* sick. I don't feel that anything other than my weight it wrong with me. I just need to keep up the good work so I can show my dr's that I really do want this surgery. 

I am keeping a running blog about my journey to the gastric bypass and beyond here in the fillies section.


----------



## appylover31803

Moxie give your self a hug!

You seem very commited to doing this! I know that there are temptations everywhere, but you seem to be doing a great job at controlling them!

I was watching a show a few weeks ago of this girl who wanted to have the surgery, yet any chance she got to eat a cheeseburger, soda, greasy food and a bunch of other "bad" foods, she took the oppertunity.

When she went back to the doctor's, he said that she was not yet a candidate. I felt for her because she obviously wanted the surgery but she didn't seem determined (based on her food consumption) that she REALLY wanted it.

I am very confident that you WILL continue to lose weight and better not only yourself but your loved ones around you and you WILL get the surgery and be very successful!

I read in the fillies that your brother's wedding is around the same time as the surgery, do what you heart tells you to do. Maybe go out to CA after your surgery and spend time with your brother then.

((hugs))


----------



## RusticWildFire

Way to go Vida and Moxie! 

I've been doing ok. Just glad I'm not gaining. I'd like to lose but I have so much homework now all I do is go to class and sit on the couch and do homework...
I'm planning on going to work out after class today though..gonna try and start going to the gym more regularly again. 

I'm at 161.4lbs. Same as last week I think. But I don't think I reported in here..I can't remember lol. bad.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I suck. :roll: I had spaghettio's for lunch and followed it up with a spoonfull of frosting. :shock: 

I'll try to do better at supper time.


----------



## Moxie

Thanks ladies, your support helps believe it or not! I did however just hork down a snickers..  So I will have to add more time to my walk tonight. :lol: My love for chocolate has gotten the best of me once again. I don't let those little slip-up's get the better of me tho, I just have to take it 'one meal at a time'. heh

One thing I forgot to mention is that I drink a tall glass of water before I sit down for any meal. That way I am filling up on the water, and not so much on the food. It might be silly, but I think it works. 

I know that my brother and father will understand if I don't make it out to the wedding. It IS a major surgery, one of which my father is against. So, I have to make that decision by Jan because I want to start ticket shopping by that time. Once I buy our tickets, we're locked in!


----------



## free_sprtd

Moxie said:


> One thing I forgot to mention is that I drink a tall glass of water before I sit down for any meal. That way I am filling up on the water, and not so much on the food. It might be silly, but I think it works.


I know what you mean, i will cut up a watermelon and keep it in a tub in the fridge (without the skin) and eat a bunch before dinner....does the same thing and is low low low in calories! i love watermelon..everytime i feel a snack craving, ill just snack on that....or cheese lol

congrats on the weight loss!!!!


----------



## free_sprtd

oh and moxie, since you have such a craving for chocolate, maybe you could try snacking on rasinets, or buy the bag of little square snickers/milky ways, ect that way you get the taste without eating a whole candy bar. i have found that if i have smaller snacky candy things, i eat less. congrats again, i just thought about that idea and thoought ide tell ya


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

good for you moxie!!!!


----------



## Moxie

Free,

I bought some of the smaller milky way's and snickers, seen's how Halloween is right around the corner, I thought it would be a great idea to get them. I walked a bit further to help burn off that snickers I ate, and I'll cut back on supper tonight, and skip my evening snack. Ahhhhh.... The price I pay for chocolate. lol I never thought about raisinetts, I really like them too, but I tend to get canker sores from the raisins, strange huh? I get them from grapes also. 

I WISH I could fill up on watermelon, I just cant stand to eat it though. I'm not much of a melon eater sadly. I wish I was because then I'd get more fruits than apples and the occasional strawberry, grapes and banana's. And seriously, I have never ate an orange, frankly, I'm scared of them. I really wish I could bring myself to eat yogurt too. It's good for you, I know this, but I cant stand it! I dunno, maybe I'm a bit odd? lol


----------



## free_sprtd

hmmmmmmmmmmm you said it not me! lol jk you're not odd.... although, oranges won't kill you i dont believe 

sounds like you're doing great!!!! glad you already thought of the small candies  i just baked a spice cake last night (getting ready to start my period) so i needed some sugar. grrrrrrrrr lol

im a big stress eater....when im stressed, i just say screw it and break my rules. 

do you stress eat???


----------



## Moxie

OooOooooOOooh YEA! I am a huge emotional eater. Stressed, depressed, bored, sad, happy... It doesn't matter. If I *feel* hungry between meals, I have to really take a step back and ask myself "Am I really hungry, or am I eating for a different reason?"

You'd be amazed at how well that actually works. Once your 'in tune' with that, it'll help. Like they say in a lot of addictions, admitting you have a problem is the first step. lol.


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm a boredom eater. I eat when I'm bored, and used to smoke out of boredom. I have discovered that a lot of the times I was eating/smoking I was just thirsty. Now it seems when I wake up in the mornings I crave a big glass of water instead of a cigarette. I guess If I had to replace the nicotine, water has been a good thing to replace it with. Now it just seems I am thirsty, I mean oddly ferociously dieing of thirst all the time. Weird huh?


----------



## 3neighs

Vidaloco said:


> Now it just seems I am thirsty, I mean oddly ferociously dieing of thirst all the time. Weird huh?


I've heard that to be a sign of diabetes. :shock: Of course, it could mean a lot of things or nothing.  

If I could get myself to start walking and/or biking again consistently I'd be doing much better. Had a few moments of weakness with my diet as my time of the month came today and I tend to eat more as someone else said, too. Hey, did you know that a warm cat curled up on your abdomen is a great remedy for cramps? :lol: 

Great job on the weight loss, Moxie!


----------



## RusticWildFire

You all have some good tips! I try to drink a lot of water throughout the day and that seems to help a lot for me. Recently I've been cutting back on portions too. The candy bar thing is a good idea. 
My mom just gave me 2 big bags of M&Ms a few weeks back..one peanut and one plain and I dumped them into a container and when I walk by I grab a handful...then get addicted and go back for more...haha it's bad. Oh well, they are almost gone now  

I never made it to the gym yesterday  sad. I was going to go home and go for a bike ride instead but then I ended up calling the cable company and getting digital cable set up!! Woo hoo!  I was so excited because we got Discovery Health (and a whole bunch of other stuff) so I was watching that..but I never ordered it..so I thought maybe they give it to you for a week or something to get you hooked and try to get you to get a bigger package and whatever..but nope...6 hours later it died  I was sad! Oooh well

Anyway...Bike Ride tonight I think ..I hope!


----------



## Vidaloco

3neighs: I knew that about the diabetes, I guess I have been ignoring it. I have blood work done once a year for my well woman exam and the doc has never said anything about it. My next exam is in a few months so I'll be sure to ask if I'm getting checked for it. My first step dad died from it after slowly losing different body parts. it was an awful death.


----------



## 3neighs

Yeah, my father-in-law has it and has lost a leg and most of his toes on his other foot. He wears an insulin pump and is actually doing pretty well now at age 73.


----------



## Moxie

Must. 

Have.

Choc.

o.

late.


----------



## free_sprtd

NO LOL **Slaps top of moxie's chocolate covered hand*** uh-uh~ hehehe

sadly i just had a piece of spice cake before dinner  and sadly i enjoyed it.


----------



## Moxie

Mmmmm... I had pudding just after I posted that last night! lol It was LIGHT pudding, so it was alright, I do however have to work my butt off to get it off my thighs today.

Alright, I am weighing in at -21 lbs, thats 5 lbs since I last checked in.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Way to go Moxie! 

This morning I weighed in at 169.4. That's down 2 lbs from last weigh in. Down 5 from 9/12. Sooo I'm pretty happy 

Rode my bike to school yesterday (man it was a cooold ride. Along a lake and about 45*F. I think I'm going to do it again today though if the weather looks like it will cooperate and I get ready fast enough haha. It's 10:30 already and I have class at noon...45 minute bike ride! AHH! So I better go  

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Vidaloco

Really great everyone  I'm still at the same weight. up 3 1/2 since quit smoke day. I'm at *12 weeks *so I think its time to start thinking about getting some weight off. At least the 3 I gained :wink: I'm going to start riding my exercise bike today. So good thoughts on a loss for next week. I'm still pretty proud of myself for not gaining very much after giving up a 34 year, 2 pack a day smoking habit.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Thats really awesome Vida! Congrats  

I wish I could get my dad to give up his smoking :? I Know it can be hard..so you've done well! And 3 lbs isn't bad!


----------



## free_sprtd

im so happy! weighing in at 149.6. that's almost 5lbs lost this month! i haven't been below 150 since april. i had gotten down to 147 after trying my darndest in the spring, but slacked over the summer, and put on almost 8lbs. i know for some it seems minescule, but to me it feels great 

congrats to all of you too!!


----------



## mlkarel2010

I've been very bad.... no comment on how much i do weigh.... but i've been losing muscle and gaining fat..... bad me *slaps self*

but now I have a goal... my goal is to be a distance runner for track! lol, it's a long shot, but it makes me want to be fit.... I've been walking with ankle weights, playing dance dance revolution, doing a lot of stirrupless work and sometimes using my balance board, but normally those muscles kill from riding stirrupless.... I'm going to start biking soon too, and maybe be daring enough to run some...

my eating goals are to take slow bites and chew them a lot and portion control... pretty much eat slowly and enjoy it and try to avoid those frilly foods...

that's about it.. and now that I said it I have to follow through w/ it


----------



## free_sprtd

awesome good luck!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Just had fish and chips for tea. Lots of yummy but bad stuff when I went on "holidays" aka, going up to my pa's brothers place to help with shearing and mustering sheep. Yep, great fun, that's what I call holidays. Being up in the country is SO much better then the city, a lot of the times.


----------



## kickshaw

missed the weigh in (again) :? 

Down 10 lbs in total - - 150.5 lbs. 

30 more to go!


----------



## Vidaloco

Thats great, 10 lb Wow that deserves a fat free cookie


----------



## kickshaw

^^ thanks, really, really trying hard -- Congrats on 12 WEEKS!


----------



## meggymoo

Oh wow am I bad! I cant remember the last time I posted in this thread. 
My diet flew out of the window and all the cookies and crisps and junk came flying in instead!


----------



## Vidaloco

Its ok megs we know you've been under some job stress. 
I make the mistake of letting my husband do most of the grocery shopping. He came home with a couple of bags of "Halloween candy" and not the fat free candy corn that I like ....yes I know its all sugar but I do love it. 
He brings home little Snickers and Mounds bars, Geesh


----------



## Moxie

I'm pretty fortunate, my husband has jumped on the dieting ban wagon with me. So we're both trying to cut back on the calories together.


----------



## sandy2u1

do yall have room for one more? i only have one problem with food....i like it way to darn much, lol.


----------



## RusticWildFire

sandy2u1 said:


> do yall have room for one more? i only have one problem with food....i like it way to darn much, lol.



We _always_ have room for more! the more the merrier! I like food too much too...:neutral:

Welcome to the group! hehe


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

Do you mind if I join?


----------



## RusticWildFire

Of course not! Welcome to you too!


----------



## free_sprtd

guys......i ate so much salty ruffle chips and sour cream dip yesterday, ive been bloated since lol. im nervous for the weigh in tomorrow! eek lol


----------



## Moxie

LOL It's alright, we're all allowed a few slips here and there. 

I got new clothes yesterday, and like none of them fit. :-x

ETA:

Everyone is welcome to join! We are all here to help each other fight our battle with our food addictions lol. And to shed a few pounds.


----------



## RusticWildFire

_Well..no progress really...up 0.6lbs. Now at 170.0. Not quite as bad as I thought it'd be though I guess. AHHH I wish I could just start losing and keep going that way! I really need to find time to work out. I just hate going to the gym on campus alone._ :-|:???::sad:


----------



## meggymoo

Well since posting the other day, I have been going crazy on my Wii Fit! I think the characters on it are hilarious. Simon (hubby) and Ellie are really slim..... then I come along and look like a barrel! Lol!

I'm not going to weigh myself until the beginning of the week, but I really dont think all these cyber cookies are helping me any! :roll: :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire

meggymoo said:


> I really dont think all these cyber cookies are helping me any! :roll: :lol:




lol.
Since posting I went to get breakfast (mini wheats cereal) and a can of left over frosting....
I had a craving for sweets and Wednesday was my bfs birthday so I made him a cake..ugh. 
Tastes good though!!!! 

I wish I had a Wii Fit! OR Dance Dance Revolution. I used to play that at a friends place and it was soooo fun!


----------



## Moxie

I forgot it was Friday! I'm not down anything, but I'm not up anything either, so I guess thats good.


----------



## FGRanch

Okay so I have not been doing this for a bit, I've been so busy! But with winter coming I'm going to start over gain. Starting today..

My weight is 190 :0 So I gained 4 pounds in the last 2ish months.


----------



## Vidaloco

For once I remembered its friday lol 
Down 1 pound.  so thats only a plus 2 1/2 since my quit date *13 weeks* ago. That probably makes no sense to a new joiner lol


----------



## FGRanch

Vida that is awesome! I've decided to quit smoking now, I've had a terrible chest cold/cough for the last month and it hurts desperatly to breath. I figured that was a signal that it was time. 

Today has been to worst day to start my diet again though! Woke up late, had to run out and find the water heater for the horses (there was at least three inches of ice on top of the water) plug it in, feed the studs and Tana. Woke my son up who is in the middle of his potting training. Took his night time diaper off, left him nude while he ate his Banana and peaches! Hoped in the shower, my sweeit little son peed ALL over the floor! Cleaned that up, along with the rest of the house and bolted out of the house with two mins to spare! But wiat!!! I didn't have breakfast so I had to stop at A&W!! GeezI really hope this day gets better!


----------



## Moxie

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Vida that is awesome! I've decided to quit smoking now, I've had a terrible chest cold/cough for the last month and it hurts desperatly to breath. I figured that was a signal that it was time.
> 
> Today has been to worst day to start my diet again though! Woke up late, had to run out and find the water heater for the horses (there was at least three inches of ice on top of the water) plug it in, feed the studs and Tana. Woke my son up who is in the middle of his potting training. Took his night time diaper off, left him nude while he ate his Banana and peaches! Hoped in the shower, my sweeit little son peed ALL over the floor! Cleaned that up, along with the rest of the house and bolted out of the house with two mins to spare! But wiat!!! I didn't have breakfast so I had to stop at A&W!! GeezI really hope this day gets better!



*huggles* We've all been there. lol


----------



## FGRanch

Thanks Moxie, I'll make sure I work extra hard this afternoon to burn the extra fat!


----------



## 3neighs

Well, ladies, I'm a happy camper! Last week I had an epiphany. When I went grocery shopping, I started at the end with the fruits and vegetables rather than at the other end where all the chips, pop, cookies and all that other junk is that I like to snack on. So I loaded up with good-for-you snacks and bottles of water and, by god, when I put those jeans on today I could breathe!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Awesome! Way to go  It's a good feeling when that happens


----------



## free_sprtd

awesome everyone!!! congrats on the progress 

and vida...you're doing awesome!!!

well, weigh in this morning was same as last week...149.4. but i guess that's good because i was very bad this week and had the munchies for everything that is bad for me. 

INCLUDING PUMPKIN SPICE FRAPPACHINOS FROM STARBUCKS.


----------



## sandy2u1

3 neighs...gratz on the healthy shopping!!!!! wish i could say i did that this week
fehr...i have kids too...i know exactly how ya feel!!! dont put to much pressure on yourself though..smoking and trying to lose weight and tend to kids at the same time must be really really tough. 
Vida...gratz on the weight loss!!!
free sprtd and moxie...gratz on keepin the weight the same. i know ya wanna lose weight..but keeping it the same is not gaining right?
I weigh 187 today. I thought my first post should be my original weight. when i started dieting i was 230 lbs. im coming down but its taking sooooo long!!! guess thats what we all gotta deal with. im not really doing intentional exercise..but as some of ya know...ive had some Major problems (Major my horse i mean lol) so ive been working with him a lot this week. ive snacked a lot too...guess my extra exercise has paid off. my goal next week..get the extra excercise...ditch the extra snacking.
gl everyone!!!!!!


----------



## free_sprtd

sandy2u1 said:


> 3 neighs...gratz on the healthy shopping!!!!! wish i could say i did that this week
> fehr...i have kids too...i know exactly how ya feel!!! dont put to much pressure on yourself though..smoking and trying to lose weight and tend to kids at the same time must be really really tough.
> Vida...gratz on the weight loss!!!
> free sprtd and moxie...gratz on keepin the weight the same. i know ya wanna lose weight..but keeping it the same is not gaining right?
> I weigh 187 today. I thought my first post should be my original weight. when i started dieting i was 230 lbs. im coming down but its taking sooooo long!!! guess thats what we all gotta deal with. im not really doing intentional exercise..but as some of ya know...ive had some Major problems (Major my horse i mean lol) so ive been working with him a lot this week. ive snacked a lot too...guess my extra exercise has paid off. my goal next week..get the extra excercise...ditch the extra snacking.
> gl everyone!!!!!!


that's great advice to everyone.............its the little goals that really help get you further, and realizing that progress doesn't always look big at first, but over time you can really see it.

wow what great progress for you sandy!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Really great week everyone. Sandy you have already lost 30+ lbs. ? thats wonderful! 
Some of us do a weekly check in on Fridays. Your welcome to do that too if you want. 
3neighs I do that too when I go to the store. I try to keep lots of quick to grab fruit around. Its those weeks when my husband does the shopping I mess up. He grabs the chips and candy :sad::evil:


----------



## sandy2u1

thanks free sprtd and vida...its taken me a REALLY long time to lose that weight! this is a great thing yall have here. its a really good idea to have to report to somebody, that should help keep us on the right track. im gonna be reporting on friday too. we are all gonna be successful..we just gotta hang in there and keep trying! gl this week everyone!!!


----------



## kickshaw

i'm late for weigh in...i'm always late for weigh in... o well 

down 1 lb... 11 total lost; only 29 more to go!!!!


----------



## sandy2u1

gratz kickshaw!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chiefie

Can I join in? lol. I could do with losing a good 15kg...


----------



## Moxie

Welcome Chiefie!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

EEk I am not doing so well at this this week! I'm dreading Friday...
TOO many sweets my family sent back with us after being home this past weekend. TSK TSK TSK to me!


----------



## Vidaloco

Me too  Its been raining all week so I've been stuck in the house. Plus the Halloween candy isle at Wal-Mart sucked me in and threw mini chocolate bars in my cart. Darn ghosts and goblins :evil:
I'm sure I gained my pound back.


----------



## Moxie

No worries! I've been really bad too. I've been super crabby, thus making me crave more sweets. Those darn bags of Halloween candy are doing a number on my thighs this week. lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

haha! The candy isle ghosts and goblins almost got me at WalMart too. They must pay them really well. They are bad ******s. I was able to get away though. I just had to really work to convince them and myself. 
And I have been stuck on my couch all week too. I have a lot of homework so I just sit there and do it. No exercise for me! 
PLUS we had a health fair thing on campus yesterday and the mental health booth was handing out free chocolate bars. I had to get a couple of dark chocolate ones...They are supposed to be good for your mental health though  haha. They did have a campus weight watchers table though and they gave out weight watchers chocolate bars. I got one of those but those are the healthy ones, right?


----------



## sandy2u1

ugh! yall bring up a good point about the halloween candy. its so tempting and usually on sale too :roll: i have kids too. who here raids their kids halloween candy after trick-or treating besides me? gonna be tough


----------



## FGRanch

I'm so glad that I'm not a junk food junkie, just a pasta junkie!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva

You know what's really weird?
Well, I wasn't happy with my weight-63kgs. I'm very tall, but young and I love food. I was disgusted at my legs and my weight. Anyway, I weighed in again, not on purpose with a different scale about a month or so later and it said 60kgs! Whoop!       !!!


----------



## Vidaloco

I gained my pound back :sad::roll:


----------



## Moxie

Oh Vida, you are doing sooooooooooooooooooooo good on the not smoking issue, we are all very proud of you!

I fell off the wagon a bit this week and gained like 3 pounds... OYE! I have my next gastric appointment next thrus, I better drop some pounds by then.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I gained 2.6 of mine back  172.6. UGH...I feel so bloated..so I hope it's just water..

Treats are almost gone so that'll be a GOOD thing!


----------



## Moxie

I have to go to the store today and buy more appealing things for me to snack on instead of the Halloween candy we have now, and will be getting in the near future.


----------



## Vidaloco

Thanks Moxie I know I should be really proud but its tough when I feel so fat. 
I've lost track again, I think its 15 weeks now no smoking?


----------



## RusticWildFire

Vidaloco said:


> I've lost track again, I think its 15 weeks now no smoking?



That's really awesome! Congrats to you. 
We were just talking about this in my modification of health behaviors class and she said it takes the average smoker 7 times to quit as it is so difficult...so never give up! But it looks like you have done really well!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

sandy2u1 said:


> ugh! yall bring up a good point about the halloween candy. its so tempting and usually on sale too :roll: i have kids too. who here raids their kids halloween candy after trick-or treating besides me? gonna be tough


 
My husband and I are HORRIBLE about eating the kids' candy.... 

Ya know how the parents are supposed to "check" the candy before giving it to the kids. Bill and I will have the kids dump all the candy out on the kitchen table and we'll pick through it and take all the "possible dangers" out and then continue to pick through what we want and walk off with a handfull of candy......Halloween is hell on my rear!!!! :lol:


----------



## kickshaw

i'm par for the week...no gain, no loss. :? hmpf. 

better luck next week!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Well...on the way down again..171.8. Down .8lbs. Better than nothing


----------



## Moxie

I lost 2 lbs


----------



## sandy2u1

gratz rustic and moxie!!!! im down 1 lb to...i was really hoping itd be more since ive been pretty good this week. oh well least its down.


----------



## Moxie

Great Job everyone!!!!!!!

I must now go and raid the powdered doughnuts. lol


----------



## travlingypsy

*Stands up* 

"Hello, my name is Traveler and im a chubby wubby, Misses Mcfattyfat. And I have to call my self names because it makes me feel better!" "I want to join the support group!" 

...I use to be this hot little chick, the boys gave me the nick name of the 'hot one' I was a freshmen dating a popular senior! It was a small town and I did come from seattle so I guess I was "fresh meat" 

But ever since I came back to seattle ive been getting fatter and fatter and cant even get a bf. Now thats saying something! I tried dieting but little debbie is my best friend (lol) I actually have a lot of muscle underneath the fat so Im not week but doing excersizes are so hard for me. We think I might have fibromyalgia... 

I started to do the five tibetan rights its yoga. And its helped sooooo much. The first night of doing it I felt so much better I could put clothes on with out being in pain! (reason why we think ive got fibro..) I had better balance and what not but it is aimed to help with: 
More youthfull appearance 
sound sleep
enhanced bone mass
reduction in double chin
reduction of middle and improved abdominals and overall muscle tone
relief of spinal problems and tightness
oxygenation of the body,improved memory and vision
aides with arthritis and joint discomfort
increases posture,therfore breathing 
detoxifies the body. 

Not only will you be helthier a lot of this can help you with riding! If you are having trouble with excersizing like me this is a great start! Its not to hard on the body because it starts you off slow. And then once you start to get in better shape you can then start working on the ball! 
You can get more info at poweryogaforsports.com I also recomend looking it up on youtube to actually see people doing it. 

Ive also started detoxing with green tea imported from taiwan, so its pure green tea. I put lemon extract and squeez a couple or a lot of drops of oranges because its really strong. There is also a tea thats called Wu-Yi tea Oolong its suppose to be good but I havent tried it yet. 

But those are just a few ways to try and loose weight without having to say good buy to nummies completely and not over doing the body with harsh excersizes. My goal weight is 130, wish me luck! Ive got a long way to go...


----------



## Vidaloco

Welcome Traveler, and thanks for the tips. I'm going to check out the 5 Tibetan rights. I have been interested in Yoga and want to start but not sure where. 
I didn't gain or lose this week just stayed the same non-smoking chub I was last week. :-|
I have been beating myself up for not exercising. I really need to get on my bike or walk or something Somebody kick start me in my fat rear!


----------



## QuarterPony

Weee, congrats, everyone! 

m


----------



## Moxie

Welcome Traveler!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Welcome Traveler!

I'm off to have some pizza from pizza hut! Woo hoo! YUM! 

hey, at least it's thin crust..I saw on their menu that that's a healthy choice :wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Vidaloco

Sundays, football and pizza are the norm at our house. 
I have a meat pie in the oven instead. Gotta be better for me. Venison/beef and veggies baked in a pie.


----------



## travlingypsy

Thanks for the warm welcomes! 
Im actually really excited about this group! Ive lost 5 pounds with just doing the yoga like 4 times and not even the recommended times you do each right! And I did not stear clear from the nummies! I had cookies last night, and even then i baked them with nummy caramel in the middle...Oh are we allowed to talk about "stuff" or will that just be to much temptation?


----------



## Moxie

Oh, I talk about wanting stuff all the time. lol


----------



## QuarterPony

Okay, Moxie, I know this is somewhat random, and I'm not part of your groupyyyy so I shouldn't be posting hereee  - but - I. LOVE. Your. Siggy. hehe

me


----------



## RusticWildFire

lol I don't see a problem with talking about food and such. At one time we had a thread going about what we ate each day and stuff to help keep track but that kind of got lost. It could be dug up again. But I talk about goodies on here sometimes


----------



## travlingypsy

Ok, just making sure! Now im going to go get some green tea. Yuck! :-(


----------



## Moxie

I can't do green tea.


----------



## travlingypsy

Moxie said:


> I can't do green tea.


I know its really strong!


----------



## Moxie

I guess it's good for you? I cant do yogurt either.


----------



## travlingypsy

Yah it is really good for you! Oh Im lactose and tolerant, but I eat dairy anyways I suffer but what the heck... Is it all dairy or just yogart that you cant do?


----------



## Moxie

Oh I can 'do' dairy, I LOVE milk. In my opinion, ice cold milk is better than sex! lol Don't you take something like lactaide? Then you can have dairy with out having the trotts. lol

I just dont like the taste/texture of yogurt. I'm the same way about oranges. I LOVE orange juice, but I have never... EVER ate an orange.


----------



## travlingypsy

Youve never had an orange?! 

Yah there are pills you can take but I dont... lol the trotts! I just dont know what to say to that.


----------



## Moxie

LOL the trotts or fire a$$ which ever you prefer. 

Nope, not one single orange, ever.


----------



## RusticWildFire

MMM All this is making me hungry! But at least it's for good food...

except one problem. I want chocolate! I think I'm gonna go get me some cookies n cream ice cream. Yummm


----------



## Moxie

MmMmmmMmmm Reese's Pieces!


----------



## travlingypsy

lol! Fire a$$... Do you want to try and eat one, you know you dont eat the outside its the inside thats good. ~_^

I had three little debbies today


----------



## RusticWildFire

mmmm I really want Macinac Island Fudge. I dono if you can get that too far out of the UP. If you can though omg YUM!

And peanut butter. omg I love peanut butter. mmm peanut butter cups. I want one of those pumpkin shaped ones now. Celebrate the holiday.


----------



## Moxie

I get tempted to try one every now and again, only because my husband says that they're near orgasmic. :roll: But I dont trust him haha.. He also tries to get me to eat coconut, and I REFUSE to eat anything with that yucky stuff in it. 

Slipping every now and again is alright, just keep your activity up, and portions down.


----------



## travlingypsy

This is not a healthy thread! 

...lol all we are doing is dreaming about good stuff. We should think more like fruits and veggies or like instead of candy eat healthy stuff... Oh I dont know. Its easier to say then done. 
Man sugar is such a drug!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yeah. I need to start walking again. I think between classes tomorrow I'm gonna go for a walk 

Off to get some ice cream now!


----------



## travlingypsy

Moxie said:


> my husband says that they're near orgasmic. :roll: But I dont trust him haha...


Well they are not that good!...boys.


----------



## Moxie

haha Rustic!!!


Isn't that what dieting is? Dreaming about all of the stuff you cant eat, and feeling hungry all of the time?


----------



## travlingypsy

No man I want to feel full.  

You know Rustic they have this REALLY good ice cream called skinny cow, its actually like healthy. 100 calories and stuff like that my mom gets it all the time 

and oh my why did it take this long to relize that my mom is gone and her ice cream is in the freezer! hehehehehe :twisted:


----------



## Moxie

Feeling empty is the worst part of dieting. It's the biggest reason why I fall off the wagon from time to time. 

I like the Weight Watchers ice cream sammaches.


----------



## travlingypsy

Ive never tried those, yah the skinny cows have alot of diff kinds! 
MmmmHmmm Nummy! Oh see now this is good stuff...

See for me its all the sugars and the pritty candy why do they have to make them look so appatizing. Cant they just look gross and taste good. Its hard to get the sugar out of your system and go 100% off.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Mm that was good. 

I haven't tried skinny cow. I just saw some of it on Friday night at Wally World though. Maybe I'll have to try it. 

I like weight watchers frozen chocolate bar things. I don't member what they are called but a lady I worked for that runs a home daycare was in weight watchers and we ate those for snacks when the kids were napping. Yum! 

I don't like to deprive myself when I'm dieting because then when I finally give in I seem to really splurge. I have these really little bowls..like desert bowls..So i have ice cream in those usually. That way it looks full and I get the treat and I don't over do it too much.


----------



## Moxie

I will have to look for some of that ice cream, I've never heard of it tho.


----------



## travlingypsy

Yah I do like ice cream  

You know if I was rich I would buy all organic stuff. Its like the healthy fresh food is really expensive so ive got to go for the preserved foods, like canned food and what not. Or I could just grow a garden. But down here in the small town food costs way more then the bigger cities. It really sucks.


----------



## Moxie

If I were rich, I would buy myself a new body. lol


----------



## travlingypsy

lol then you would start looking like that cat women.


----------



## Moxie

I'd like to look like Jessica Alba.


----------



## travlingypsy

Oh gosh wouldnt we all! Shes actually on my pc background. I loved her in dark angle, I have to buy the dvds! The best show in the world. I was so mad when it got cancled


----------



## Moxie

I liked her in Sin City.


----------



## travlingypsy

oh yah that was a good one to! Arent they coming out with a new one?


----------



## Moxie

I haven't heard anything about it. Of course I never know what's coming out until they start advertising it in the movie theaters, or on tv.


----------



## kickshaw

late for weigh in again 

Par for the week- no loss - no gain... starting to get impatient!


----------



## Moxie

*hugs Kickshaw*


----------



## kickshaw

thanks Mox 

*hugs back*


----------



## Moxie

Your welcome hun. Dont get discouraged, it'll come off in no time.


----------



## travlingypsy

Yah, and no gain is better then gaining it back  

YOU know?!? There is this giant egg, that some health spas have its like a space ship that your body goes into and your head sticks out. Well its suppose to have a setting on it where It sheds a couple pounds. I dont know how its like the heat or rayes from the light. But I mean heck if every time you went in you lost like 5 pounds that be like awsome!


----------



## travlingypsy

Well im starting my new work out schedual. Ive got to much anger and need to channel it somewhere so why not hit one bird with two stones! Yah? 
Wish me luck, I hope I dont over do it and kill my knees like the last time I tried running, uh that was pain.


----------



## Moxie

Happy Halloween everyone!!!

I gained this week. *sigh*


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I haven't checked in for a while.... I'm so bad at this....But, I have been eating a lot healthier this week ( read...veggies are all disgusting) and have been watching my portion sizes. I don't really think I have lost anything but its a start...

I'm really proud of you ladies that have lost and all of those that have tried... It's not easy at all!!!!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Moxie said:


> If I were rich, I would buy myself a new body. lol


I just read this :lol:

You and me both Moxie. I wouldn't hesitate to have everything nipped tucked sucked out and filled in. 


I haven't weighed myself yet I forgot. I'm already dressed, ate breakfast and hubby is waiting on me to go riding so I will check in tomorrow. 
I have been doing some of the Tibetan 5 thingys though


----------



## RusticWildFire

I stayed basically the same. gained .2 lbs. So up to 172 :roll: *sigh* I wish I had time to exercise!! I'm tired of staying the same. 

Ooh well. It's halloween!! enjoy candy. Take a vacation from dieting! :wink:

It'll get there. Don't beat yourself up over it!


----------



## amandaandeggo

i havent wieght myself in like a month . . . and as far as i remember im down like 5


----------



## 3neighs

*sigh* Don't ask.


----------



## sandy2u1

yeah...lets dont even go there. ive already had enough candy and junk this week to undo all my hard work. ugh...holidays arent kind to my gut.


----------



## Vidaloco

I lost a pound!...I lost a pound!
I guess the tiny candy bars hadn't settled on my hips yet:wink:


----------



## sandy2u1

gratz vida!!!!


----------



## katieandduke

okay, i got on here a long time ago. but i never followed through. i really would love to lose some wieght. my dream is to jump duke in jumping competitions but i dont want to be weighing him down. i lost about five pounds at the end of the school year last year by reducin how much i ate and by doing exercises. well during the summer that all fell through the drain. i am 5' 6" or 5' 7''. something like that. im not tall but im not short and i weight...hmmm... okay maybe i need to go wiegh again. brb! lol! and i weigh 172lb.. okay thats alot to me cuz last year i weighed 160lb... ugh.. i eat too much food and when i eat a little i still feel hungry. i am doing 60-80 situps a night and doing some leg exercises. i want to lose about 10-20lb. but i will actually probably not because muscle weigh more than fat. so any advice on how not too pig out and also any exercise ideas that target horseback riders muscles? thanks for the help!


----------



## travlingypsy

Welcome back! 

I would diet do cardeo stuff like the stairs, running, swimming. That will help you loose the weight but now gain a lot of mucle. Or you could just diet and you wouldnt gain muscle... jmo 



...Actually does anyone know a good way to replace food. Like I graze ALOT I love to snack so what can I replace my snacks with???? Ice cubs?


----------



## RusticWildFire

travlingypsy said:


> ...Actually does anyone know a good way to replace food. Like I graze ALOT I love to snack so what can I replace my snacks with???? Ice cubs?



Water is good. Ice..just be careful with your teeth. They tend to break somewhat easily eating ice. But a good thing to replace some snacks with would be fruit...especially watermelon as it is so high in water and very filling and delicious


----------



## katieandduke

thank you. okay when do yall usually weigh in? oh and i forgot my age.lol.. 16 yrs. if that even matters.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Normally most of us weigh in on Fridays and that is when it is most convenient for me but you can weigh in whenever you'd like and as often as you'd like. There isn't much "structure" to this it's just more of a support group. We share ideas, frustrations, accomplishments and such with the group and get support from others to keep trying etc. You can do what works for you and use us however it helps you


----------



## travlingypsy

...And if talking about nummies gets them out of your system, then actually eating them. Well then AHMEN!


----------



## kickshaw

i'm par again for the week (as of last Friday) but I can tell that i'm going to loose some this week (fingers crossed and toe tapping imatiently)


----------



## travlingypsy

lol, good luck with this week kickshaw! 

Im hoping I drop 5 this week if more it would be a miracle. I just need to get off my butt and get to work. But I have had a stressful weekend. 

Hey what do you guys eat for breakfast? I use to have toasted bread with butter and then scrabbled egg, and then I would eat that for lunch to and I was dropping like mad. But then I got tired of that so I went back to nummy stuff. Was thinking of trying to go back to that diet and maybe adding something in for lunch or mixing it up a bit like ham and chees in their too. What do you guys think?


----------



## Moxie

I had Halloween candy for breakfast. lol


btw... Skinny Cow Ice Cream Sammaches... TO DIE! Yummy!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Well, if it works and you want results like you had then I'd say go for it but like you said you got tired of it and you probably will again...Plus we just learned in class today that you really should get your nutrients from a wide variety of foods. But it all depends what you want to do  I'd suggest choosing a diet that you can keep up with forever..more like a lifestyle change. It will be most effective in the long run.


----------



## travlingypsy

oh see thats what I was afraid of, lol thats hard work to change your eating habbits for life, cause I mean when I get skinny I might want a cup cake.... 

I know moxie! Arnt they just sooooo good. I also like their ice cream cone things those are really good.


----------



## RusticWildFire

travlingypsy said:


> oh see thats what I was afraid of, lol thats hard work to change your eating habbits for life, cause I mean when I get skinny I might want a cup cake....




Yep, thats one thing I'm really struggling with!! I do well for a while then get really hungry for lots of good stuff...so I try not to deprive myself and vary everything. It sort of has been working.


----------



## travlingypsy

yah I use to binge eat, where I wouldnt eat anything for breakfast,lunch and only a snack after school and something small for dinner. And then I would eat lots on the weekends. I was teased all the time about being anerexic. I was skinny but wasnt 'starving' my self. You couldnt see my bones. 

Um and now I like food and im fat...lol.


----------



## kickshaw

i didn't give up any foods that i like. seriously. 

i just eat them in moderation (like one cupcake instead of five)

and i eat only when i'm hungry


----------



## servinator

I gave up potato chips and sugar and ya know I only lost 5 lbs over a year - so i figured for the 5 lbs, I might as well enjoy my potato chips and sugar!:wink:


----------



## Moxie

kickshaw said:


> i didn't give up any foods that i like. seriously.
> 
> i just eat them in moderation (like one cupcake instead of five)
> 
> and i eat only when i'm hungry


I'm always hungry.


----------



## kickshaw

well, me too - but now when i eat i eat healthier - i'm really big into those birdseye and green giant steam in a bag veggies - hardly any calories, no fat, but it's HOT - and it makes me feel like I've eaten a meal


----------



## katieandduke

you all probably know this, but when i listen to music when i do some sit ups and leg exercises. i dont know but i get a huge motivation. escpecially if i can relate the song to me or how i try and/or duke.lol.. i know it sounds crazy but it has worked with me.. ugh i havent exercised in the last two days..i keep falling asleep at like 7 or 8 o'clock! so i guess i should go do them before i wash my hair and so to bed.. booooo! lol.. i dont think i have lost any weight but it aint going to happen overnight so im not sure what else i can do. i dont eat veggies. and i am trying so hard to cut down on how much i eat. but it is way too hard!! any advice??


----------



## kickshaw

eat your vegetables. they love you!


----------



## travlingypsy

katieandduke said:


> you all probably know this, but when i listen to music when i do some sit ups and leg exercises. i dont know but i get a huge motivation. escpecially if i can relate the song to me or how i try and/or duke.lol.. i know it sounds crazy but it has worked with me..


 
Oh me too I listen to Rammstein and I just made a pink cd. So I hope those will pump me up to 'get this party started' *wink wink* 
But I have to clean my room so I have enough space. :-(


----------



## RusticWildFire

travlingypsy said:


> But I have to clean my room so I have enough space. :-(



Cleaning can be good exercise though!


----------



## Moxie

travlingypsy said:


> Oh me too I listen to Rammstein and I just made a pink cd. So I hope those will pump me up to 'get this party started' *wink wink*
> But I have to clean my room so I have enough space. :-(



Oooh, I have been really getting into PINK lately. I want a pink CD!


----------



## travlingypsy

I LOVE her new song 'So What'! Id burn you one but your way out there.


----------



## RusticWildFire

170.4. Down almost 2lbs!!


----------



## Vidaloco

Way to go Rustic! I think I stayed the same....maybe gained a pound. I need to get some glasses to help me see the scale :shock:
My readers don't help at all its too far away


----------



## travlingypsy

thats great rustic.... I think I stayed the same to  I dont really want to get on the scale...


----------



## Moxie

LOL It's FRIDAY!?!?!??!?!?!??!!? I forgot.

I'm up 2lbs... Darn that halloween candy!


----------



## travlingypsy

I stayed the same  at least it is better then going up  but now im all sad.


----------



## sandy2u1

mine went up too. but i had to test the halloween candy and make sure it was safe for the kiddos :twisted: I did stack a 100 bales of hay today, though...that was really good exercise.


----------



## Moxie

I'm watching bikini U.S.A on the travel channel while horking down reese's peanutbutter cups. lol


----------



## free_sprtd

moxie noooooooooooooooooooooo you were doing so good last i checked! put the chocolate down lol jk i ate a honkin piece of chocolate cake that was delicious so ya.

oh and i lost 5lbs in kansas! woot woot go me lol


----------



## Moxie

Awesome hun!!!


We all need a little 'fling' here and there. lol I think thats what makes a diet work; if you cheat a little.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Moxie said:


> We all need a little 'fling' here and there. lol I think thats what makes a diet work; if you cheat a little.



Definitely. As long a you don't over-do it and balance it out somehow it'll all work out 

I want one now too!


----------



## free_sprtd

hahahhaha i know....cheating is so yummy


----------



## travlingypsy

Hey guys, 

Ok I got a question about dieting and saddles. I really want to buy a dressage saddle. But then I was thinking well what if I bought it and it was like a 17-18" saddle and then I lost all my weight and then needed a smaller one. Does it really matter that my butt wouldnt "fit" the saddle. I mean I want something that I can show in and also just train in. Should I wait till I get to my goal weight? And how do you really know what size is right for you? My trainer said you should be in the middle of the saddle, like that really helps. O_O

... Oh and I was SOO GOOD tonight! Since my mom was just tested and cancer free! I made her a steak dinner and HUGE chocolate cake (her fav) and I only had ONE PIECE! I KNOW! HUH? I was so freakin thinking of having another one but I so didnt! KUDOS TO ME. I probably gained 3 pounds from just that one peice tho...


----------



## Caboose

I hope you don't mind if I post some of the things I did (yes, believe it or not I used to be 10-15 pounds heavier than I am now.

*Soda* - I used to be a HUGE soda drinker, so to cut back on my caloric intake I decided to start drinking a no-calorie soda when I really felt like it, but most of the time I would mix sparkling water and a little packet of Crystal Light or something. It was pretty close to the real thing, and actually a lot tastier!

*Veggies* - I'm a big vegetable person, always have been, I found eating veggies with every meal (especially those considered 'Zero-Calorie') really helps! Celery, Cucumber and Broccoli are the best. I also put a liberal amount of Parsley on a lot of my foods. I've started eating little salads before and after every meal to help it down faster.

*Proteins & Carbs Together* - I learned the hard way that these are not good together. And it was really hard to do, but I had to seperate consuming them by an entire hour. So if I wanted a steak and garlic bread... Well, I usually went with the steak and gave the garlic bread to my dog. (I know, I know, badbadbad! But it worked!)

*Little Excersizes* - Because I don't have many ways to actually 'excersize' I'd take the long route to do things, when I'm cooking, to get to the pantry, cupboard or fridge etc. to retrive a spice or ingredient, I'd walk an entire circle around the kitchen before I picked it up, and an entire circle back. If I had to go to the bathroom, I'd go to the bathrom furthest way from me. When I'm sitting down, I'll squeeze my butt muscles over and over again so I 'rise' out of my seat. Not only does this burn calories but it tightens your bum! I also kind of do this 'rolling' motion with my abs to tighten those up as well. Or shaking/bouncing my leg (I don't know if you guys know what I'm talking about, but if I have my foot at just the right angle it just sorta happens) 

*Timing Eating* - I don't know if any of you have this problem, but there's a good reason for why I personally DON'T eat breakfast in the morning. Because once I eat during the day, I eat throughout the day, causing me to take in more food than I should.

*Music* - I have a bad habit of pacing when I listen to music or think. And, well, I think A LOT. So I combined the two. I played music and pranced about my living room cleaning or just staring at the ground WHILE I thought (I read somewhere that having an active mind can help burn calories later on too, so I did it bunches more.)

*Water* - I actually only drink bottled water, because the water out here tastes really funky. But eventually I started to drink a quart of tap a day by forcing myself to do so. I'd put a ton of ice in it, put it in the fridge or freezer and chill it so I couldn't taste it that well, then when it came time to drink, I'd plug my nose and down it in a go (I'm sure I'll be the talk of the party when I get into college for this little talent of mine)

There were tons more little things I did, but some of them are kinda embarassing or just wouldn't 'work' or 'sound right' for most people. In the end I shed all the 'extra weight' and I now weigh 97-100 pounds on average, my goal is 94 (Yes, it's realistic I'm REALLY short). Right now I'm working on slimming my thighs, but it's not working, I just lose weight elswhere or build tons more muscle and they look even bigger! Grr! ):


----------



## Caboose

Oh! little things I forgot to add in now that I remembered them!


*Snacking* - When I eat, I leave my plate of snackage or my bag out in the kitchen or somewhere farther away, so everytime I want a bite I have to walk all the way from my room or wherever I'm at to the kitchen for a bit and then back. Of course, sometimes my dog or cat helps out and eats my snack for me. 

*Sweets!* - My biggest personal enemy! I'm a talented baker, to my delight and misfortune both! But recently I decided to sell cookies to my schoolmates for lesson money. So, I started to think about it this way; Every time I eat a cookie or sweet treat, I'm wasting an entire riding lesson! So I ended up avoiding sweets altogether.

*Sharing* - Okay, this sounds kinda mean but I tend to eat everything offered to me, so when I have food, I always let my friends have half or sometimes all of something. Helps with taking away a big chunk of calories I would be tempted to (or in my case WILL) consume. It's not wasteful, and it's nice to do.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Claire, I'm sorry I have no idea about fitting an english saddle..

And Wow Caboose! Thanks for all the info. And congrats on the weight loss. Sweets are my enemy as well. The only thing I would caution you about is the skipping breakfast. I notice I feel hungrier throughout the day as well when i eat breakfast but it really is the most important meal of the day. It jump-starts your metabolism and really does good things for your body. I'm sure you've probably heard it before..but it's true! Some of those other things though I think I might try!


----------



## Moxie

Great info Caboose! 


Btw... the brownies are gone... haha


----------



## RusticWildFire

171.4..up 1 pound. Oh well.


----------



## travlingypsy

I need motivation. I can never get motivated! I mean I got some before that you know.. I get skinny I could meet Till Lindemann but then I over did and hurt my knees. 

So how do you guys get motivated, or know of any good ways?


----------



## free_sprtd

I'm bloated and don't care to weigh in  really im just scared cuz haven't done anything lately....will do next week lol


----------



## kershkova

Pink uses this treat guide durring the holidays. every day you eat 2 choclat strawberrys or hand full of mixed nuts or a candy cane or 2 hershey kisses. 3x a week you have carmel popcorn or a cookie or cheese & crakers. 2x a week eat peppermint bark ore pumpkine pie. once a week you have a mocha


----------



## RusticWildFire

travlingypsy said:


> So how do you guys get motivated, or know of any good ways?



For me it can be hard..but when I can do it it seems that I just keep looking forward to all the good things that will be when I am a more idea weight. Healthier, look better, feel better, be healthier etc. 

And as for getting motivation to do things like exercise I find I just have to do it. Once I get going it's easier and then when I get in the routine I feel better and am more prone to continue it. Like this summer I started biking and it was tough to get going at first but then I discovered I absolutely loved it and felt 10,000x's better! 

SOO no magic tricks from me...
But that is what works for me.


----------



## Moxie

Well, I didnt weigh in. I've been having Ex issues, so honestly, I'd be surprised if I dont gain like 90lbs before it's all said and done.


----------



## kickshaw

i missed weigh in again...who's surprised??? :lol:

par again...very impatient!

I got motivated by telling myself that I would live a longer life if I were skinny...and there was no option "not" to do it...


----------



## wanderlust

Hey ladies.
I am new to this site, and just found this thread. I had to chime in.

I am 25, a beginner rider, and fat.I took lessons when I was 13 for about 6 months, but then had to stop because of scheduling conflicts. Even though I missed riding almost every day of my life, I didn't start again because of my weight. Well, to hell with that. I decided there is no reason I shouldn't ride while losing weight. So, here I am. And newly dedicated to shedding these pounds. Hopefully a thread like this can help.


----------



## free_sprtd

hey there and welcome! i look forward to weigh in every friday because whether you lose some or gain some, we're all super supportive....plus sometimes we share our cookies and ice cream and brownies


----------



## CrazyChester

I think this is a really good idea! Theres no age limit is there? Im 14 and weigh 154 pounds, I have been told Im overweight by doctors ect, and they say I should do more excirse so I do and doesnt change  I must confess I do have a problem with my appearance, but I try to think positive. I do horse riding once a week and since I now own my own horse might be up to 2-3 times, I walk around the block and do alot of walking when I go to see my horse. But my main question is if there is any age limit? Its a good idea!


----------



## RusticWildFire

No age limit! Everyone is welcome! We're glad to have you.  Good luck! 
It's a good place to ask questions or just go for advice or support! 
And wanderlust, I'm glad you are going to go back to riding while you are losing weight! I lost a lot of weight one summer when I rode every day. All the running around to get tack and even just the riding is great exercise!


----------



## Moxie

Welcome Ladies! 

Wanderlust, I am a larger rider myself. So you and I have some in common. I am SUPER conscious about my weight, almost every minute of every day, it's on my mind. However, when I ride, that is the last thing that I'm thinking about. Horses are so therapeutic, I enjoy riding too much to let my weight stop me. 

CrazeChester, we dont have an age minimum here, we welcome all ages, shapes, genders etc. We're all here because we want to improve ourselves, and our quality of life, there is no age minimum on that! :wink:

I hope you guys find a lot of information not just in this thread, but throughout the HF. The people here are truly one of a kind, very nice and oh so willing to help.

Welcome to the board, and welcome to the thread!


----------



## wanderlust

Moxie.....

It is true; when I ride my weight is the last thing on my mind. I feel at such peace up on a horse. 

What discipline do you ride?


----------



## Moxie

I ride western. When I first started showing interest in riding, I was thinking English, and Dressage. However, I have found western to be right up my alley, I just dont think I'd feel as secure in an English saddle as I do in a Western. I'm a timid rider, so being secure and feeling safe is number one!

What about you?


----------



## Vidaloco

I was so ashamed I didn't post on Friday but I figured I better fess up....I gained 4 pounds  I couldn't believe it when I got on the scales. I guess it took awhile for all that Halloween candy to settle on my butt.


----------



## wanderlust

Vidaloco- Ohh, I sympathize. But it's ok! * insert trite words, platitudes, and words of encouragement* 

Moxie- I ride English. I am definitely not a timid rider. I also have a great sense of balance from learning Roller Derby. It's kind of funny how learning to roller skate and knock down girls helps me up on a horse. And trust me, the attire is quite different!


----------



## bedouin

Please excuse me if my question has already been in this thread,...
there are 48 pages right now,...
What is the maximum weight as a rider for a horse?


----------



## Moxie

wanderlust said:


> Vidaloco- Ohh, I sympathize. But it's ok! * insert trite words, platitudes, and words of encouragement*
> 
> Moxie- I ride English. I am definitely not a timid rider. I also have a great sense of balance from learning Roller Derby. It's kind of funny how learning to roller skate and knock down girls helps me up on a horse. And trust me, the attire is quite different!



LOL That is crazy awesome!



BEDOUIN- "They" say it's roughly about 20% of a horses body weight.


----------



## bedouin

Ok thanX for your quick reply! 20 %,...


----------



## 3neighs

Oh my gracious, I have to put on a bathing suit next month. I need you ladies to give me a kick in the pants! Someone please tell me NOT to eat the bag of Doritos in the kitchen.


----------



## free_sprtd

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DOOOOOOOONTTTT DOOOOOOO IIITTTTTT


lol unless you want to


----------



## RusticWildFire

Don't Do It!!! 

but who am I to talk....I just ate 2 cookies...*sigh*


----------



## kickshaw

don't do it - you'll only feel guilty afterwards. chew some gum!


----------



## 3neighs

Thanks! I didn't do it. I may need you again tomorrow.


----------



## free_sprtd

where were you when i just ate taco bell!?!?!!??!?!?!? hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm????????????????????????  

someone slap me


----------



## RusticWildFire

yummm Taco Bell!!! I mean BAD bad you!  

I just ate Oreos...AND I'm having Wendy's tomorrow! Oooh yes. I looove Wendys and there are none close to us. SO, on our way to Ryans parents house we are going to get Wendys! Yay  My little big splurge!


----------



## wanderlust

i only had one slice of pizza today! instead of the two i really wanted. woot


----------



## free_sprtd

yay don't you love it when you make good choices? hehehe 

bad me

go wendy's!!


----------



## Moxie

I'm down a pound.


----------



## RusticWildFire

170! Down 1.4 YESSS! Right direction finally. Gonna gain it back at Wendy's! 

Way to go Moxie! Woo Hoo!


----------



## free_sprtd

congrats everyone! I'm at the same....146.4 since I got home from Kansas. BUT i haven't excercised or even really been eating right, so I guess that's a good thing? No damage is good right?! lol


----------



## CrazyChester

Oh I missed the weigh in....oh well I weighed myself today and I was 71 kilos which is 156.528 pounds so I put on 2 pounds ):


----------



## kickshaw

par! AGAIN! ARRRGGGHHHH!


----------



## Moxie

I horked down quite the thanksgiving fest, no weigh in for me tomorrow. lol


----------



## free_sprtd

hahaha me too...i think im up for the challenge tomorrow though...


----------



## free_sprtd

***drummm rollllllllllll******

146.4

yep stayed the same lol...haven't been working out so but just eating the same smaller portions. hey that works for me til i feel like working out lol


----------



## NicoleS11

i have tried every thing!!! im getting married next year so i have been trying sooooo hard to find some thing that works for me! well i think i did...my fiance is Judo guy...he was supposed to go to the olympics this year in 
Beijing but he ended up braking his ankle so he couldnt go. But anyways...he has been instructing a boxing class and i joined. I love boxing!!!! i so recomend it! I have lost weight so fast and i am eating whatever i want still just because it is such an intentense work out. we run together to on our off days but only like 4 km's....which isnt that much. I love boxing! im not going to continue it for a whole lot longer since my arms are starting to get kinda "manly"....which that is not th elook im going for on my wedding day....but i would have to recoment boxing to all!!


----------



## CrazyChester

156.528


Stayed the same


----------



## Moxie

I've stayed the same so far, which is kind of surprising considering how sick I have been.


----------



## Vidaloco

I gained 4 more over thanksgiving. I didn't weigh in last week, I was too embarassed :-( thats an 8 pound gain since I quit smoking double :-(
I lost 1 pound of the 8 I gained  
Why does it go on so fast and off so slow? The chubby gods are mean nasty things.


----------



## wanderlust

Vida..congrats on quitting smoking!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Vida!! I'm proud of you for no smoking though! That's awesome. 

As for me though  Ugh. Over break I gained like 2 1/2 pounds...I lost about a pound of it in the week we've been back though so that's cool but still up overall. 

at 171.2 I REALLY need to start working on this now!


----------



## free_sprtd

I cheated and didn't weigh in today because it wouldnt be accurate...on my nasty time of the month. but i weighed in 2 days ago and was the same.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

I havent been following anything on this board, but it is time that I drop a few lbs. Does anyone have any advice for running outside in the winter? Really cold air makes me want to cough so how can I avoid this when I run?


----------



## Moxie

Mall walk? Join a gym? Wear a scarf?


----------



## Vidaloco

I'm not a runner...Heck I'm barely a walker :lol: maybe a surgical mask might help? I know they sell them by the box full and might be better than a scarf that would get wet and snotty


----------



## RusticWildFire

No weigh in for me yet. I didn't have time this morning. It was a big rush! But I think I'm around the same. Maybe down a smidgen. I don't know though! I'll try and get there this weekend lol. I'm afraid. I haven't been doing real well!


----------



## Moxie

Well, I'm down 3 lbs. GO PNEUMONIA!


----------



## free_sprtd

oh poor moxie! but good about the 3lbs. sorry you're sicky poo poo


im up....147 poo


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar

Angel_Leaguer said:


> I havent been following anything on this board, but it is time that I drop a few lbs. Does anyone have any advice for running outside in the winter? Really cold air makes me want to cough so how can I avoid this when I run?


 Start slowly and be sure to warm up well. That usually helps! (atlest did for me when I was in soccer, we practized outside all year long)


----------



## CrazyChester

I just had a very weird day...I felt skinner then what I did yesterday...Is that normal? I havent weighed myself yet but I doubt that I did lost any weight.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I felt skinnier last week and I ended up gaining a couple of pounds...So I don't know! lol


----------



## CrazyChester

I just weighed myself and I have gained or lost....maybe I grew taller


----------



## appy rider 4 life

Well I have lost 15-20 pounds now weighing in at 226 when i weighed 240. i blame it on the school food and my ex boyfriend. i will start riding English and my mom and dad said i could get a tattoo. so i will keep coming on here and letting you know.


----------



## free_sprtd

Yes, I have those days of feeling "skinnier" than normal  it's a confidence booster for the day I think. Maybe it's less bloat? or maybe where the fat is distrubited? lol idk sorry but ive had those days.


----------



## Carpe Diem

Hello, im Andrea. Im new to the board and I have been reading this post and i really think it will help me to report to people and share ideas and stuff. Im 16 and i weigh 150, and im 5 feet 3 inches. So im not doing to well. Im much better than i was a year ago, but it was do to a bad horse accident i had where i broke my Jaw in two places soo, my mouth was wired shut for a month and a half. I was not allowed to eat. But since then i have just stayed at the same weight. I dont lose, and i hate it. Its not that i eat bad foods, i just eat way to big of proportions too many times a day. Its really hard. any advice would be great. congrats to most of you though, i was reading some great success story's on here!


----------



## centrestableswendy

I am only 5'1 1/2"(driver's license says 5'2"), and I have been having a horrible time with weight since I had my children. They are now 5 1/2 and 3 1/2, but I still can't lose the weight. I was always the skinny girl in school, weighing in at only 98 pounds at high school graduation in June of 1999. I am now at 160(but somehow managing to hide it fairly well). I have tried every diet known to man, exercising, counting calories, etc. I am hoping that riding will help. I may not lose all that much weight, but with consistent riding, I should be able to at least tone up, and flatten my stomach and tighten my tush and legs. Does anyone have any good exercises I can do to improve leg muscle while I'm not riding? I'm going to be riding 3 days a week consistently, but after several years off, my legs don't know what to think. Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## mlkarel2010

Hey guys, haven't been in for a long time.... anyway, nothing good to report here... but, the good news is I'm getting some cool exercise stuff for Christmas, which I am very excited about! except the other thing that goes with Christmas is lots of good food... hope you all can keep it up over the holidays!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Nothing good to report here either. Yuck....Sooo after Christmas is over I will start trying again.


----------



## wanderlust

Christmas is going to be my downfall!


----------



## RusticWildFire

:razz: I'll be back to weigh in next Friday...:lol:


----------



## Vidaloco

I've been absent from the weigh in for a few weeks I'll do the same and post next Friday I haven't been to bad but not good either.


----------



## Moxie

I think we've all took a little break for the holidays, thats alright. I'll be back next Friday as well. lol


----------



## free_sprtd

144.5 today....don't know how that happened lol i haven't been trying. so that would make it like -10lbs since september.


----------



## mlkarel2010

i've been kinda weighing myself everyday, but my cheap scale has a really bad way of being off by more than 30 pounds sometimes. it's kinda ridiculus. Maybe i need to use the fancy expensive scale more. Good news is, i have less food to eat and more exercise stuff. Now to get motivated to use it


----------



## katieandduke

ok.. i am determined.. this morning i weighed and i weigh 175lb!!!!!!!! omg!!!! i have gained like 20lb... ok i am sick and tired of weighing too much!! i ordered the rider's fitness program and i am going to start doing exercises out of it everyday after school.. i have NOT had any coke today.. i have had five glasses of water today.. i have only drank water and i am cutting down on what i drink.. i am so determined that i didnt change my eating habit gradually... the just drinking water is harder than you think i did have two sips of coke but i caught myself and now i am finishing my fifth water.. the only bad thing is i am peeing like crazy..hahaha! sadly.. i hate fruit and vegies so i dont have a balanced diet  i do eat bananas and peaches and sweet peas so i am going to grab a banana or a peach next time when i want a snack.. i cried this morning when i saw my weight.. i shouldnt.. i should not have to worry about my weight! any help on anything i can do to help me stay on track would be appreciated.. also.. can i drink sugarless drinks and still lose weight.. AND what all should i eat and how much should i exercise to lose weight? 

thanks for the help!


----------



## mlkarel2010

even when i felt fat last year my scale told me to gain weight and now it tells me to lose like 6 pounds... it's horrible.... and now it's time to start fulfilling my new year's resolution!!


----------



## Janasse

I have always been "overweight" but never really fat. Last year I hit my all time low at 145 when I was in the military but that went downhill, I was sent home, got depressed, and the next thing I know I gained about 50lbs!!!! I have since promised my horse that I would lose at least 20lbs by the beginning of show season. I haven't read all the posts on hear but what seems to be the best most efficient program with the least amount of torture??


----------



## Janasse

Would anyone here be interested in being my "accountability buddy"?? I got to thinking about it and I think a big part of why I lose weight then gain, then lose again (if I'm lucky) is I have no one to keep me motivated and to talk about it.... So basically someone to e-mail back and forth to help keep each other motivated and remind why we have to say no to the yummy piece of chocoloate cake calling our names.


----------



## Moxie

What a great idea, Janasse! 

Of course I would be a bad buddy, as Im not the best about emails and such. lol


----------



## katieandduke

Janasse said:


> Would anyone here be interested in being my "accountability buddy"?? I got to thinking about it and I think a big part of why I lose weight then gain, then lose again (if I'm lucky) is I have no one to keep me motivated and to talk about it.... So basically someone to e-mail back and forth to help keep each other motivated and remind why we have to say no to the yummy piece of chocoloate cake calling our names.


 i think that is a great idea.. i wouldnt mind being your buddy! i am going to create a yahoo account that isnt my one that i use for businesses and stuff.. so when i get a new email soon you can give me yours and we can start talking if you want


----------



## Vidaloco

Does yahoo work like MSN messenger instant chat? I will sign up too if you don't mind having a 3rd. 
I gained about 6 lbs over the holiday but I got on the scales today and after eating lots of low fat soups and drinking a lot of water I am back where I was pre-holiday. 
Now to start again  I ordered a stupid rock n roll stepper thing that looked like a good 'in front of the TV" exercise gadget and am very determined to loose at least 20 lbs. by spring. I am almost at my 6 months no smoking mark so its time to get busy on the other addiction, food.


----------



## katieandduke

Vidaloco said:


> Does yahoo work like MSN messenger instant chat? I will sign up too if you don't mind having a 3rd.
> I gained about 6 lbs over the holiday but I got on the scales today and after eating lots of low fat soups and drinking a lot of water I am back where I was pre-holiday.
> Now to start again  I ordered a stupid rock n roll stepper thing that looked like a good 'in front of the TV" exercise gadget and am very determined to loose at least 20 lbs. by spring. I am almost at my 6 months no smoking mark so its time to get busy on the other addiction, food.


 
yes i think it does. i dont use it though but i will start on my new account! congrats on the no smoking 6 months mark!!!!! im so happy for you.. we can start a little support group so that we can talk about each other easier and can get help on stuff we need and encouragement! im going to go make my new yahoo account now!


----------



## katieandduke

ok guys for those of you who want a buddy my email address is [email protected] ... i dont mind talking to anyone  so just email me! cant wait to talk to yall!


----------



## Vidaloco

I just heard this little song on NPR you have to listen to the corny joke first then the song I thought it was cute, hope the link works for you http://www.publicradio.org/tools/me.../08_phc?start=00:00:31:40.0&end=00:01:06:08.0

I'll go work on my yahoo account now


----------



## Vidaloco

ok I'm [email protected] if anyone wants to add me.


----------



## Janasse

Hey great!! 3 buddies sure beats 1! Now I'll have to be really good. My e-mail is [email protected]. I'll try to get on later to give ya'll my account


----------



## Vidaloco

I added you to my yahoo it should send you an email. I'm not sure if you need a yahoo account :? oh well, I discovered I already had one when I went to sign up :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd

Staying the same at 145, im cool witht hat


----------



## RusticWildFire

173.8 Way up..Grr. But!! I've been playing DDR today so that's good exercise! I shall go back to doing that soon!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

*I need to lose quite a bit of weight, recently I have been really bad with depression, there are a number of thing's causing it, but me being overweight does not help at all.*​ 
*At the moment, I'm pretty sick of food.*​ 
*Over these past 2 weeks, I have hardly eaten.*​ 
*It was christmas, but I didn't dip in to the chocolates or pig out on any sort of food like that, and I feel good about that and I don't regret not pigging out for once.*​ 
*I just havn't been eating properly for a couple of day's, because I have been feeling pretty sick.*​ 
*I think I know the problem:*​ 
*When my house burnt down on the 7th July, from that day to the 24th December, I have been living on takeaways and microwavable meals, and I had gotten so used to it, then now that I have gone back to eating healthy, it's made me pretty much ill.*​ 
*I'm feeling sick, and full up if I take one bite of something.*​ 
*I am back on the water, and that's helping, it helped ALOT before the house burnt down, and I was losing very well and at the skinniest I had ever been in a while, and I didn't realise at the time, until now where I cannot bare to look at myself in the mirror.*​ 
*I have put on so much, in well... Let's call it 6 Months.*​ 
*I'm disgusted with myself.*​ 
*I was so bad, I could have gone for a healthy option, like just buying a salad or something, but you get sick of that don't you?*​ 
*I lived on Kebabs, Pizza, Chip Shop, MCDonalds, Chinese, Indian, Subway and with Microwavable meals, Lasagne and so on.*​ 
*I have now started back up with having Beans on toast in the mornings, but I'm still skipping a meal during the day because I just don't feel hungry, and I sometimes forget or don't have time.*​ 
*And sometimes I forget the water too.*​ 
*I might try boiled egg's for breakfast too, because that also worked with helping me lose weight.*​ 
*I'm not pigging out on anything during the day, and yet I don't seem to be losing anything.*​ 
*I just feel horrible.*​ 
*And Slimming World was just a waste of money, because we'd only go to get weighed and then go home, be depressed if we hadn't lost and pig out.*​ 
*I realise now that I could be at my target weight by now if I hadn't of stopped dieting back then, or eating healthy, whatever you want to call it.*​ 
​


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

*Continued... Because I had this:*

*The following errors occurred with your submission: *

*1. The text that you have entered is too long (11377 characters). Please shorten it to 10000 characters long.*

*Oop's :/*

*And the biggest problem.*​ 
*The excercise.*​ 
*Now, I know that horseriding is good for losing weight, but I don't want to get on my horse because number one, people around here are so cruel and will make comments, and 2, I just feel bad for my horses.*​ 
*But I know that's silly, since my horses are weight carriers.*​ 
*But that's the way I am.*​ 
*And I hate any other excercise.*​ 
*I might actually start taking walks, because I love photography, so I can just go out and do that and get the excercise.*​ 
*I'm usually running around snapping photo's of my horses when they decide to go completely nut's, hehe.*​ 
*And I muck out everyday, but am out of practice because I have only basically had to muck out 1 horse and a miniature, so that's not much at all, it was really hard work doing 7, and that may have been the one thing that helped with the weight loss.*​ 
*But I am going to try, and I'm going to have a good read through this thread.*​ 
*So I can hopefully get motivated and come here for support.*​ 
*I think my biggest downfall is the bread.*​ 
*I think I will go down to 2 pieces instead of 4.*​ 
*I seem to be full on 2 pieces when I usualy have it, and then still eat the other 2 because I hate waste.*​ 
*But I am starting to leave food on my plate because I simply can't eat it all, and I usually used to clear the whole plate.*​ 
*But, I also know that it is alcohol that put's on the most weight.*​ 
*I have a problem, and I know I should stop, but sometimes that's hard.*​ 
*I have had friend's over every day this week, and every night we have gotten drunk and stuff.*​ 
*I only drink Magners/Strongbow/WKD (Sometimes)/Wine/Baileys/Merlyn/Jagermeister, so that's definetly ALOT of alcohol, and I really should cut down, or atleast stop and just have one every now and then, but I have had a problem since college, and I know it's bad to admit, but I just want everyone to know that alcohol is one of the worst weight gainers.*​ 
*I havn't had any alcoholic drinks today, I have just had a 2 litre bottle of water, I will be on my second on in a minute, and then that's it until tomorrow, too much water can kill, but it will take a while (I think, I can't quite remember) but it flushes out all your important body substances or something, and yeah.*​ 
*(If you never knew that about water, now you know.)*​ 
*So, I guess I will be posting my progress here.*​


----------



## RusticWildFire

[email protected]


----------



## sonnysfirststar

*hmm is it too late for me to jump on board?*

Hey guys I want to do this too....I have had an on going struggle with my weight for the last 2 years im not too over weight but i do have some extra padding on my hips and tummy area. my problem is i hate most vegetables and work at a bar that only sells burgers and fried food..not good! any way i havent felt comfortable enough with my body to wear a bathing suit in 3 years! Im going to be 21 come august and i just want to be able to be ok with my body...any way my target weight loss is 15 pounds...i need to start going to curves again that is a great exercise program and gym! and try to find healthy foods i like that will be a strugle and go and ride more but its so cold in pa over the winter i only go out like once a week...well im 20 and 5'9 and ready for a change!


----------



## Vidaloco

TralissaAndalusians said:


> *I think my biggest downfall is the bread.*​
> *I think I will go down to 2 pieces instead of 4.*​
> *I seem to be full on 2 pieces when I usualy have it, and then still eat the other 2 because I hate waste.*​
> *But I am starting to leave food on my plate because I simply can't eat it all, and I usually used to clear the whole plate.*​
> *But, I also know that it is alcohol that put's on the most weight.*​
> *I have a problem, and I know I should stop, but sometimes that's hard.*​
> *I have had friend's over every day this week, and every night we have gotten drunk and stuff.*​
> *I only drink Magners/Strongbow/WKD (Sometimes)/Wine/Baileys/Merlyn/Jagermeister, so that's definetly ALOT of alcohol, and I really should cut down, or atleast stop and just have one every now and then, but I have had a problem since college, and I know it's bad to admit, but I just want everyone to know that alcohol is one of the worst weight gainers.*​
> *I havn't had any alcoholic drinks today, I have just had a 2 litre bottle of water, I will be on my second on in a minute, and then that's it until tomorrow, too much water can kill, but it will take a while (I think, I can't quite remember) but it flushes out all your important body substances or something, and yeah.*​
> *(If you never knew that about water, now you know.)*​
> *So, I guess I will be posting my progress here.*​


I just want to make a couple of observations here. Bread is a carbohydrate as well as many other things. Pasta, many beans, corn, green peas just to name a few. carbohydrates or starches are one of my biggies too. Just remember the starch is in many things not just the bread. I always think its one of the main things they feed to pigs to make them fat. So obviously we need to cut way back on them. 
As far as the alcohol consumption, thats something you have to get under control there is no way you can lose weight and drink. I hate to be a party pooper but take it from a 15 years sober person. You must repeat over and over Alcohol makes you fat and causes depression!
I too suffer from vicious cycle of "I eat to much I get depressed I eat some more because I'm depressed" I just quit smoking almost 6 months ago and one of the things that helped me was the fact that if you can wait 5 minutes the urge will pass. 
When the urge for a drink or chocolate or a piece of bread hits just bring into your mind "I can wait 5 minutes" It really does helps. 
You must start keeping some healthy foods in your area. If you get to the point where your starving you'll eat anything and that will usually be something bad for you. Keep some fruits or veggies that you like, some V8, a tin of low fat soup that you can easily heat up, that sort of thing. 
We are all in the same boat. I say I need to lose 20 lbs by spring but that is a short term goal for me. I need to lose maybe 70 lbs but I can't look at it that way. One step at a time works better :lol:
I hope this helps you, we are here for you


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

I was 15 when I started, I'm 20 now, coming up 21 in April.

I havn't been as bad as I was back then, but when there's alcohol around the house, I just drink it. (It's rare there is alcohol around) But it's christmas (Or was), so there's quite alot around right now.

And I usually then go out every 2 weeks on a Saturday and have a few drinks, but I don't drink all the time.

I suffer from depression from something that happened way back when I was younger, but I avoid alcohol when I am depressed most of the time, because that just makes me worse.

I noticed that before the fire, I hadn't been drinking at all that much, I probably had what... 1 SMALL glass of Baileys with my mum, and that was it, I hardly went out on the weekends back then, simply because I didn't feel too good about myself.

I hadn't had alcohol then since we had the fire, I only started again on Christmas Eve, and I basically have had some everyday, apart from yesterday and today, and I'm not craving any either, which I'm pretty proud of myself for.

My mum's been helping me out with the alcohol though.

My dad bought me a huge bottle of Lambrini yesterday, and I did accept it, BUT... I put it in the cupboard and I'm not touching it for a while.

And that's what I have been thinking now, when I see a bottle of alcohol, I just say to myself "No good for me, will make me gain alot of weight".

What I was on about with bread, is that I used to have around 4 pieces of toast, and then I'd have more toast in the afternoon or something, and then if I had a meal at night, I'd have bread with that (If you could eat bread with whatever was put infront of me)

It's my biggest downfall, because I just love bread 0_0

I only had 2 pieces this morning with bean's, and I skipped dinner because I had to do work outside and just worked over lunch, so I'm starving right now :/ 

I have lost 3lb's since yesterday morning, hehe and my mum's lost 2lb's.

But, I weigh more right now because it's that "Time of the month". 

So I'm probably quite a few pounds lighter than I actually am.

I don't know, I'm going to have to write this in a book somewhere, hehe.

I have never been a big fan of fruit, I hate the stuff. 

And vegetables... :/ Just brocolli (Spelling?) and Coliflour (Spelling?) is what I eat.

I am a very fussy eater, which makes it more difficult.

I am craving a pasta salad right now though... :/

I always set up a target to lose 3/4lb's a week, maybe a bit less, because I don't want to overdo it, because losing too much a week isn't good (Or that was what I was told at Slimming World) Sometimes I reach that goal and then aim to lose another few pounds, and some weeks when I am really really good, I sometimes find I have put on a pound or 2, I get upset and think "What the heck, I will just have a little something since I have been good all week and didn't lose anything".

And that was a pretty big problem for me, but I don't do that anymore.


----------



## Dartanion

*I woud like to join as well  I have a lot of weight to lose. I would LOVE to weigh 175 but currently I am about 220lbs (hides face) I'm told I don't look it and I am already paranoyed about crushing my horse. Yes I know I am pathetic, ok but moving on. I am going to start counting my cals and I want to drop soda. I would like to stick with juice or poweraid but when I checked out the lable they seem just as bad as sodas >.< so yeah. I decided to start I can only have a soda if I eat out and I mean at a sit-down place NO FAST FOOD ALLOWED. I've bought some oarmeal for breakfast and lunch I am thinking of apples and what not. I also would like to keep a journal of my calories, I'm going to hunt down this cool site I found that tells you how many calories are in what you eat in case anyone wants to check it out . I am also going to get a weight watcher ticker if possible hehe.*

http://calorielab.com/index.html


----------



## mlkarel2010

RusticWildFire said:


> 173.8 Way up..Grr. But!! I've been playing DDR today so that's good exercise! I shall go back to doing that soon!



I love DDR! The one i have for my PS2 has an exercise mode that has step sequences designed to help you burn the most calories possible... It's pretty cool


----------



## Vidaloco

I really don't feel like I eat that much. I think if I could just get up off my butt a few times a week and do some major cardiovascular type workout I would lose more weight. 
I'll let everyone know how my rock n roll stepper works when it comes in the mail. The news did a review on a few infomercial work our gadgets and surprisingly it did pretty good. Said it was like a vigorous walk on a treadmill which I don't have room for.


----------



## Janasse

Dartanion its nice to no I'm not the only one who worried about crushing my horse! Tralissa they say the first step is admitting you have a problem so welcome! I was thinking, why don't we all pair up with someone so we all have accountability/motivation partners?!


----------



## free_sprtd

Dartanion said:


> *I woud like to join as well  I have a lot of weight to lose. I would LOVE to weigh 175 but currently I am about 220lbs (hides face) I'm told I don't look it and I am already paranoyed about crushing my horse. Yes I know I am pathetic, ok but moving on. I am going to start counting my cals and I want to drop soda. I would like to stick with juice or poweraid but when I checked out the lable they seem just as bad as sodas >.< so yeah. I decided to start I can only have a soda if I eat out and I mean at a sit-down place NO FAST FOOD ALLOWED. I've bought some oarmeal for breakfast and lunch I am thinking of apples and what not. I also would like to keep a journal of my calories, I'm going to hunt down this cool site I found that tells you how many calories are in what you eat in case anyone wants to check it out . I am also going to get a weight watcher ticker if possible hehe.*
> 
> Calorie Counter (CalorieLab)


cutting soda is a fantastic idea....drink lots and lots of water. that's where i startedc....only drink it when at a sit down dinner, then it went to only drink water at a sit down dinner and never had pop. even though juice might have just as bad sugar, it is better for you than pop. i started counting cals at mydailyplate.com and found it to be the best site ever! really helped me understand my portions and what actually had a lot of calories, ect. it's all about self motivation and you can make it happen!


----------



## mlkarel2010

I'm not a fan of counting calories. One I'm kinda on the lazy side and two it'd make me freak out constantly. 

I do know a trick. The calories from fat should be 30% or less of the total calories. so take the calories from fat times 3 and it should be less than the total calories. If it isn't then that's a fatty food and is best avoided. You'd be surprised how many everyday foods fail this test.

BTW my dad learned this in cardio therapy after he had his heart attack.


----------



## charliBum

*diet *

I just started, the eat leass do more diet haha, I am a bit on the extreme side tho!, for a guy of course, I know he isnt worth it, but thats me for ya! pluss it would be neat to starrt the new school year with a better body, that would be great,


----------



## belgianlover

*Something new*

I'm going to be starting a new thing tomarrow, its a combination of colon clense and Acai Berry. I ahve read alot of good things about it so with luck i'll see some improvment, all in all i need to loose close to 80lbs. Right now i'm about 5'3 26 years old and over 200lbs. i'll let you know how it works. I'm gain on pairing up to give modivation for things, anybody want to be my buddy?


----------



## mlkarel2010

belgianlover said:


> I'm going to be starting a new thing tomarrow, its a combination of colon clense and Acai Berry. I ahve read alot of good things about it so with luck i'll see some improvment, all in all i need to loose close to 80lbs. Right now i'm about 5'3 26 years old and over 200lbs. i'll let you know how it works. I'm gain on pairing up to give modivation for things, anybody want to be my buddy?



I've tried an acai berry kinda thing. didn't do it religiously though. The stuff didn't taste too good  Hope you have better luck than i did


----------



## katieandduke

belgianlover said:


> I'm going to be starting a new thing tomarrow, its a combination of colon clense and Acai Berry. I ahve read alot of good things about it so with luck i'll see some improvment, all in all i need to loose close to 80lbs. Right now i'm about 5'3 26 years old and over 200lbs. i'll let you know how it works. I'm gain on pairing up to give modivation for things, anybody want to be my buddy?


 
the acai berry is very good for your body and you.. my mom sells mona vie and i wasnt sure about it but now my mom was on it for like a week and she said her knee stopped hurting and she lost weight .. she is still on it and i notice she has more enegry and stuff like that! so go for it.. but mlkarel is right it does taste bad that why i dont drink it...hehe..


----------



## Janasse

belgianlover said:


> I'm going to be starting a new thing tomarrow, its a combination of colon clense and Acai Berry. I ahve read alot of good things about it so with luck i'll see some improvment, all in all i need to loose close to 80lbs. Right now i'm about 5'3 26 years old and over 200lbs. i'll let you know how it works. I'm gain on pairing up to give modivation for things, anybody want to be my buddy?


 
I'm getting ready to start the same thing!! We can do it together I'd be glad to be your buddy... [email protected]


----------



## Moxie

Well, the holidays are over, my birthday has come and past I have Seth's birthday coming up next week, but I shouldnt eat too much. 

I am going to PUSH myself to get on the fit ball every day. I just have to. I'm also going to eat MORE, but of the right foods, and ways smaller portions.


----------



## belgianlover

Janasse said:


> I'm getting ready to start the same thing!! We can do it together I'd be glad to be your buddy... [email protected]


 
Awsome, my mom is going to get a colon cleanse tomarrow and race me with that. But shes not doing the berry. DId you get yours in pills or liquid? Myne are pills. Let me know when you are starting yours. [email protected]


----------



## mlkarel2010

I've started using my "Leg Magic" thing. I'm doing 30 second exercises instead of the 1 minute ones until I'm used to it. Even though the full work out (if you do 1 minute exercises) is only 15 minutes long, even the 30 second exercises KILL! Hopefully it works. And I'm going to do it every day my bf works. (Usually 3 days a week)


----------



## Andi

I've never posted on this thread before. 

I've never been skinny and i have always been a bit you know, iffy with my weight. 

Anyway my mother is away so i am at her place feeding the cats and I weighed myself for the first time in months. It said 83kg. This time last year I was like 69kg. 

I'm kind of freaking out, because I didn't think it had gotten this bad. I really want to lose weight but I'm lazy and undiscplined at everything i do. I keep wanting to walk but the heat here is horrible during the day. I don't eat too badly. Like i'm vegan, and i don't eat like much chocolate or anything. I guess i have a bit too much pasta sometimes. 

What are ways that other people have found help the get them more motivated?


----------



## Vidaloco

Some of us weigh in here once a week on Fridays (eek thats today:shock Or what ever day you would like. 
That helps me, having to report whether I've lost or gained weight during the week.
I got my rock n roll stepper wed. Wow its actually pretty cool! I can only do a few minutes on it. They recommend working up to 5 min. Hopefully it will help me lose more than I did this week which was a big fat *0*


----------



## wanderlust

So, I woke up this morning and decided I was tired of just thinking about losing weight. I used to be a huge fan of the gym, going 3-5 times a week. I really want to get back to that. I have 100 pounds I want/need to lose. I'll definitely need all the support I can get! And I promise to try and give some.


----------



## Moxie

I didnt gain anything, but didnt lose anything either. So, I guess thats good!


----------



## Heybird

Hello  So I was always that lucky girl in school who wandered around the lunch room eating everyone's food and couldn't manage to make 100 lbs my senior year, I was a ice skater and ballet dancer...It caught up to me, 2 kids and about 7 years later. I think my down fall is can drinks sweets and my hate for water. (I'm also confined to my chair almost all day as I'm a graphic designer.) For some reason all water taste like metal so I replace it with juice and soda....baaaaad idea. My husband is a cardio guy he repairs equipment and lugs things around all day. It's like that commercial on TV he stops drinking soda he loses weight I stop and NOTHING! lol I was told I am a normal weight for my height and age but It must be in all the wrong spots and should be muscle LOL

So my husband bought me the wii fit which I am now going to take seriously. It lets you set goals and between that we have a home gym and I'll add running. We'll see how that goes....No more can drinks for me water from now on!!...I hate water....lol No more mid night snacks and I actually love eating veggies and fruit so that shouldn't be a big deal. 

So I'm here to help support and I'll check in here and give my updates on how it works for me. :wink: we shall see....dun dun duuuuuuun


----------



## free_sprtd

same this week....i think lol, i weighed yesterday, but forgot today.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

*Ok, so I have been pretty good this week.*

*Water everyday, and I kind of lose track of how much I drink, which scares me sometimes, but I havn't touched any pop/fizzy drink or alcohol this week, and I have been having 3 meals a day, well, apart from yesterday and the otherday because I fell asleep and missed tea.*

*And I feel great already.*

*I havn't weighed though, but I will do, it seem's that as soon as I start something, it always end up being "The time of the month".*

*But I did do sit-up's before I went to bed the other day, so I'm going to be doing that twice a day once I have stopped.*

*And when I started doing sit-ups, I felt the burn in the right places, so it shows it works.*

*I also need to do some walking and stuff, but I'm now mucking out 4 horses a day, then sorting out 3 in the field.*

*But once their all in, hopefully that should help, hehe.*


----------



## free_sprtd

good job tralissa!!! sounds like you're really focusing


----------



## mlkarel2010

So, i'm not saying whether i'm up how much or not. I know I'm up though, but here are my stats from this morning

Weight: 146.6 pounds
Fat: 27.2%
Water Weight:50.7%
Bone: 7.0 pounds
Muscle: 48.2 pounds
Optimum weight: 140.2

I've started doing a work out with the Leg Magic. I know I've gained like 6 pounds of muscle so far and I've only done it twice so I think that'll work really good


----------



## Vidaloco

mlkarel2010 said:


> So, i'm not saying whether i'm up how much or not. I know I'm up though, but here are my stats from this morning
> 
> Weight: 146.6 pounds
> Fat: 27.2%
> Water Weight:50.7%
> Bone: 7.0 pounds
> Muscle: 48.2 pounds
> Optimum weight: 140.2
> 
> I've started doing a work out with the Leg Magic. I know I've gained like 6 pounds of muscle so far and I've only done it twice so I think that'll work really good


Is that a fancy scale that gives you that information? Do you just get on and it feels the fat through the soles of your feet? :shock:
Is it a really expensive scale? I think I would be upset by the optimum weight announcement. I have a weight I like myself at. Its way more than the desired weight measurements but I figure if I feel good what else matters, right? right :lol: Other than that the other information would be great to have.


----------



## Janasse

I lost about 3 pounds this week!! Most of that was coming off my period and therefore losing a lot of water weight that I put on. I've been averaging about 1200 calories a day so I'm proud of myself on that. By the way, for anyone wanting to count calories, there's this great site called sparkpeople.com that has a calorie counter, a fitness counter that tells you have many cals you burned (has riding on there too!) and other great stuff. I used this before when I lost weight and it really helps to be able to see everything in front of you like that.


----------



## free_sprtd

ugh i ate taco time.....poo


----------



## katieandduke

i didnt lose nor gain but i am also about to start my monthly monster(haha) so i gain a little more over this time.. fun... but I HAVE ONLY DRANK WATER FOR THE PAST SEVEN DAYS!!!!!!!!!!! i am so proud of myself! i cant even believe it!


----------



## Vidaloco

Katie, you must have something besides water. Thats not good for you at all. A one day fast is one thing but a 7 day is very bad on your health and in the long run will not help you lose weight.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

free_sprtd said:


> good job tralissa!!! sounds like you're really focusing


*Thankyou so much! That mean's alot to me, it's encouraging me to really want to get the weight off *​ 
*Ok, so I weighed this morning, and I have lost 6lbs since my last weigh, which was about a week ago.*

*I will have probably lost a little more once I am off my period, so that would be great  And I do feel great right now *​ 
*So I'm chuffed to beans today, and I'm still on the water, hehe.*​ 
*I'm going to have 2 pieces of toast with a tin of beans.*​ 
*I have been a very lazy cow and have not long woken up, so I have skipped breakfast and dinner >_<*​


----------



## Moxie

Great job everyone!


----------



## katieandduke

Vidaloco said:


> Katie, you must have something besides water. Thats not good for you at all. A one day fast is one thing but a 7 day is very bad on your health and in the long run will not help you lose weight.


 
oh sorry.. i should have explained.. i am eating and stuff.. that hasnt changed.lol.. but i dont drink soft drinks anymore just water... i dont think i could last even oneday with just water! ha! i would go crazy! like i am now.. i miss my cokes!! i cant even remember what it taste like.. haha.. i know im lame but i was an addict to coke and now i am not.. thats a victory for me(as my bible teacher would say)


----------



## Vidaloco

Good! you had me worried. I had to give up coffee when I quit smoking cigarettes. I replaced it with juice and water. I'm getting so I really look forward to my glass of juice and massive amounts of water in the morning.


----------



## shmurmer4

http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/fat-loss-dietary-supplements-20535/

Check that out.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

*Woo XD*

*7lb's in a week.*

*I know I won't be able to lose that much every week, I will go up and down, but I'm not going to let that affect me.*

*I'm feeling so good about myself already *
​


----------



## katieandduke

congrats!! im happy for you! i wish i could lose that much!


----------



## free_sprtd

so what if we were to have a work out buddy or group or something? like a certain time/day of the week we all decide to work out at the same time for x amount of time, and when we're done we report in on what we did. so it is kind of like we're working out together but not? lol

if anyone wants to buddy up on workouts let me know! i like to do small shorter workouts. i dont do anything that's going to take too much time and require equipment.


----------



## katieandduke

sure., i dont mind to be your buddy. my email is [email protected].. so just email me when oyu get ready!

ttyl, katie


----------



## free_sprtd

sounds good! now are you going to work out too, or just want me to report to you lol?


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> Is that a fancy scale that gives you that information? Do you just get on and it feels the fat through the soles of your feet? :shock:
> Is it a really expensive scale? I think I would be upset by the optimum weight announcement. I have a weight I like myself at. Its way more than the desired weight measurements but I figure if I feel good what else matters, right? right :lol: Other than that the other information would be great to have.



It's not that expensive. The one I have kinda was. A little over $100, but they have them for like $20-40 at Wal-Mart now. You just get on and it weighs you then sends impulses through your feet. It's really accurate though, so it's worth the extra money. Then you know everything about your body. Don't listen to the optimum weight. It doesn't know.


----------



## mlkarel2010

shmurmer4 said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/fat-loss-dietary-supplements-20535/
> 
> Check that out.



drugs don't work for me. My mom got some and they have the same stuff only less, than my vitamins. The only difference is that the diet pills have caffeine in them.


----------



## katieandduke

free_sprtd said:


> sounds good! now are you going to work out too, or just want me to report to you lol?


 
no i have been working out too! no worries.. i need to have someone help me too! i need to eat healthier! booo! so whats your email!?!


----------



## CrazyChester

Wow I havent been updating very well, Sorry its been a busy few weeks. Well I weighed myself today and I weigh 73 kilo's [160.93 pounds] I feel really bad!! I have got back into riding and hopefully it will go down. My goal is 60 kilos, do you ladies think I can do it?


----------



## hotreddun

I don't need to lose weight but I need some major cardio help. I've never had good cardio. I got a Wii fit and some boxing equipment for Christmas...and I can't last 10 minutes! I'm going to try and workout 30 minutes cardio 4 times a week.


----------



## free_sprtd

hotreddun- if you start out small like what you CAN do and then work up to more time, like add a little bit each week, that will help you more than doing big workouts more. its great that you have such good goals!


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

Wow :/

My mum made Enchilada's tonight, I only had 2, and everyone else had 4.

I did not feel too good after that, I got really bad stomach pains.

I'm ok now though, it just goes to show that change of food does affect you :/ Hehe.


----------



## RusticWildFire

UGH ...weighed in early....175..... Way up. GRR! Must...start...NOW!


----------



## mlkarel2010

I know how you feel. I'm having problems giving up more foods and eating healthier, but at least I'm exercising now. Even if it is only 3 times a week at the moment


----------



## Dartanion

*Hehe so I have joined a Weight training class Tuesday and Thursday and then I will be joining an arobic walking light jogging class Monday, wensday, and Friday. I want to add another P.E. class so that I can be full-time for my financial aid . I learnt today I weigh 228lbs and my body fat is 46% (i've gone up :'( ) and he set my goal at 216lbs and 39% body fat. So we will see how that goes, I'm doing legs on Tuesdays so my legs have the week to recover and my upper body on Thursdays then walking all the other days on-top of riding D and Zilly plus I am going to watch what I eat so I BETTER lose weight LOL.*


----------



## mlkarel2010

That sounds awesome! I wish there were groups like that here. Right now all I have for an option is Advanced Condition--translated as weightlifting for football. Not exactly my thing. I'm taking Entrepreneurship instead. Way more useful in my case


----------



## Vidaloco

&%^$# Dagnabbit @$#! I thought I was doing so well. I've been using my stepper and watching my portions and I didn't lose a thing again
I was always told the older you get the harder it is to lose weight. Guess its right. Darnit :evil:


----------



## RusticWildFire

Vidaloco said:


> &%^$# Dagnabbit @$#! I thought I was doing so well. I've been using my stepper and watching my portions and I didn't lose a thing again
> I was always told the older you get the harder it is to lose weight. Guess its right. Darnit :evil:



That's how i feel  And I gained. what the heck?? SOO Frustrating. 

And I'm only 21...so I don't know what my excuse is.


----------



## Vidaloco

I've been blaming it on the phase of the moon and the cold front that came through. Makes gravity stronger so I weigh more :lol:


----------



## Dartanion

RusticWildFire said:


> That's how i feel  And I gained. what the heck?? SOO Frustrating.
> 
> And I'm only 21...so I don't know what my excuse is.


I'm sure you already know this but maybe you have lost some inches? I'm also thinking of measuring myself because muscle weighs more than fat and workingout more will add on some more muscle so maybe that's why there are no results? I doubt I'll have anything if I don't change how I eat. OH and my "coach" told us that he has a rule "no white at night" so after 4pm no pasta, bread, rice, things like that. Also if you drink a glass of water before you eat. You will eat less because you will already feel full .


----------



## free_sprtd

144.4

HEY! I was just thinking about taking measurements too  i want to see progress in my thighs lol


----------



## mlkarel2010

Vidaloco said:


> I've been blaming it on the phase of the moon and the cold front that came through. Makes gravity stronger so I weigh more :lol:



hehehe, nice


----------



## mlkarel2010

So today I have good news and bad news. Good news: I'm down 4.6 pounds. Bad news: I have a higher fat percentage and lost muscle.

Weight: 142.0 pounds (-6.6)
Fat: 27.9% (+0.7)
Water: 49.7% (-1)
Bone: 7.0 pounds (0)
Muscle: 44.9 pounds (-3.3)
Optimum: 134.4 pounds (7.6 pounds to lose)

I'm thinking that I couldn't have lost muscle because I've been exercising more and so the electronic impulses didn't register right because I worked out yesterday and the muscle hasn't been made completely yet.

I hope that's it. I'll do it tomorrow and see.


----------



## RusticWildFire

All good tips!! Thank you. I've just gotten bigger..I can see it...and others have too. UGH  Ooh well...school sucks...along with work not a lot of time to get to the gym...I only have time for this because I'm on between classes or when I'm doing homework. I think we are going snowshoeing again on Monday though. I'm excited for that!! Yay  


Ooh yeah and Vida...does Friday the 13 have anything to do with it? We have 2 coming up!!! February and March! I just learned that today so I'm gonna add that to the mix of the cold and phase of the moon.


----------



## TralissaAndalusians

*Bad night last night.*

*I had a big bottle of WKD, a bottle of Bulmers, and 5 can's of Magners.*

*Amazing how I wasn't drunk, but it could have been because I ate a turkey salad before going out and was full after one piece of turkey, but ate it all anyway because I knew I'd have a few drinks.*

*So I havn't weighed this morning.*

*BUT.*

*My corset was much looser on me last night, which felt amazing.*

*So I am kind of on my way there.*

*I'm back on the water now, so...*

*It was bean's on toast for breakfast, hehe. *

*But I wish I didn't have them because I do feel a little bit blegh in the stomach, and I have a cold coming on, just what I need :-|*​


----------



## Vidaloco

I have got to get one of those fancy scales. I would really like to know my muscle to fat ratio. I've been pretty good at getting on my stepper every day, sometimes twice a day. I may be gaining muscle which weighs more right? 
I did pig out on yogurt raisins though :-( 
I'm going to add the friday the 13th rule to my list of heavy gravity days:lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire

Vidaloco said:


> I'm going to add the friday the 13th rule to my list of heavy gravity days:lol:




haha yay! Me too. The month surrounding them must be bad (so I can blame it on that). :?


----------



## Andi

Just thought I would post here again, even though its not Friday. 

When I weighed myself last I got a big shock, so I decided to start dieting properly. Last time I posted here I was bit you know, "aaaahhh" about my weight by I have an action plan now. 

I haven't dieted properly in about a year, and I do find it a bit difficult because I'm vegan and especially going out there can be limited food that is low calorie. 

I have decided to calorie count because I have tried just eating healthy or less of things but I think having a strict calorie intake helps me focus on my goal. Because I know what I am meant to be under I can say no to things. It allows me to obsess over something and I love obsessing. Anyway so the second day is almost over of my calorie counting and I have done very well. I've cut out soft drinks and now just have lemon juice mixed with water (no sugar), I really like lemons. I am keeping away from all fake sugars, I am kind of allergic to Aspartame which is a commonly used sweetener in diet drinks, so I have just decided to keep away from all of them. More salads but without avocado, but with tofu because I need protein or something that is in it. 

I suck a little at computers but I made this cool Excel chart today, with like running totals and end total that adds itself up when you type in the calories. I was impressed by myself. I've created week-long workbooks to keep as a food diary. 

I think this time it is going to be better, and I will succeed, I haven't been exercising much because its been really, really, really hot, but I am going to walk more. 

So yeah, I just thought I would share what I am doing. 

Andi


----------



## mlkarel2010

I made a Excel chart for my diet too! I might start a new one.

Hope it works for you. I haven't walked much either, but that's because it's been too cold. I'll trade you


----------



## Andi

I would trade you any day. I would love it to be winter. I'd like to live in America. In the north. I was thinking about doing a year exchange with Uni to go over to Seattle. I hear its not too warm there, and ANU has an exchange relationship uni in Seattle. 

I ended up walking last night after it rained.


----------



## mlkarel2010

I love warm. Also for all of you finding "reasons" to weigh more. These weeks in January are proven to be the most depressing because of the lack of sun, ect. And depression leads to storing of fat


----------



## RusticWildFire

177.4 or something like that...OMG...I almost didn't post that I'm so ashamed. I don't know whats going on. I swear I have not been eating more and I've been exercising just about as much as normal..which isn't much... Went showshoeing Monday but I don't think I'd gain that much muscle from that. So Ugh. That was a big shocker... and it makes me really upset. So today I have started my diet. Going to cut portions down quite a bit because now I've gained like 10ish pounds. *cries* What is wrong with me!?!?!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Oh Kariina... *hugs* You're just happy. *shrug* It happened to me too. I was so cute when Bill and I met. Not skinny but a happy sz 10. We fell in love and those late nights watching TV and eating junk/pizza/coke...sitting up till all hours, then laying around in bed on lazy Sundays...They are WONDERFUL times but they kill the waist line. :lol:

I think your plan sounds great, Portion control and those snowshoeing walks and just being more active will help a great deal!!!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

OK... back to me! :lol:

I haven't done SQUAT about my weight except figure out how to make some killer homemade pizza... :-(

I have officially decided to get my butt back in gear, I was watching the biggest loser and eating cheetos....  and I felt like a complete doofus!!!

I've decided that I'm going to start exercising (not more just actually doing it) and walking to the barn and back (total trip of about 1/2 mile).

I have also decided to watch my portions more carefully and actually eat breakfast which I have never been a fan of. I'm just not hungry in the mornings and then I end up eating all day after lunch and by supper time I'm eating WAY too much for that late in the day.

I still don't even have a scale.....not that I want to find the one I misplaced but I gotta do something. 

I think next time I'm at Wally World, I'll use the rest of my Christmas money and buy a fancy one.

That's my pledge and I aim to keep up with it this time.


----------



## RusticWildFire

Thank you Amy . I hope I can drop some weight soon.. I don't want to be a twig but I don't want to be like this. I ate a smaller breakfast and lunch today..it's almost dinner and I'm pretty hungry so it's not fun but it needs to be done! I'm not starving myself so I overeat..just replaced the fruit snacks and bad stuff in lunch for carrots and a sandwich cuz its easy and fast in the morning. We will see how this goes!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

I'm making pizza for dinner.......DOH....I feel obligated because Bill went and bought this really nice pizza stone and he wanted me to whoop up something last night after he got home with it. 

How do I tell him no? I can't. C'mon he's a GUY *and* he bought me a PIZZA STONE?!?!?! That totally earns him pizza dinner and a backrub!!!

I'm just gonna have 1 slice and a salad.


----------



## RusticWildFire

aww that's so sweet of both of you! We had a rotisserie chicken and scalloped potatoes. I tried not to eat too much and we had salad before. Day 1 so far - Okay! lol. Just gotta break myself in. We are making pizza tomorrow though lol. Can we borrow the stone?!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

*OH MAN.. YES!!!*  It makes the perfect pizza!!!! Go to Bed, Bath and Beyond and get one, they're like $15. ( I can't believe my macho man went to BB&B!!! :shock: He must luv me! )

I make homemade crust...You can't beat it.

1pkg yeast
1 1/4c. warm water

use a had mixer to dissolve the yeast (mix it for like 15 seconds) then add

1 TBsp. olive oil
1 TBsp. sugar
1 1/2 tsp. salt

Give this a whirl with the hand mixer (about 15 seconds again) then add

3 cups of flour (one cup at a time) *you could use whole wheat flour if you wanted to make this healthy* ( I use basic flour)

Mix in the 1st cup, Mix in the 2nd cup. then slowly mix in the 3rd cup...this will be about all your mixer can handle and the dough will be trying to stick to and climb up the beaters. Shut off the mixer and pull the sticky dough from the beaters ( this is kind of a mess but it's worth it)

Now put the last 1/2 cup on flour on the counter and turn the dough out of the bowl onto the counter, knead this until it holds together and is semi-firm and not as sticky any more...it shouldn't be sticking to you or the counter by the time your done kneading it...maybe 2-3 minutes.

Now the fun part... There is NO NEED TO LET THIS DOUGH RISE! 

I pat it out into a circle with my hands then use a rolling pin to get it larger, then I pick it back up and stretch it with my hands ( Have fun with this stage, pretend you're a professional chef and toss it in the air a couple times!! :lol

( You can also just pat this dough in to a Pam sprayed jelly roll pan the dough will be medium thick and oh so soft...definitely fork pizza) OR you can use a stone, but with the stone you will need to make the pizza on a CORN MEAL dusted pizza board or other surface you can transfer the unbaked pizza on to the stone that is preheated in the oven. ( I used a cookie sheet that has no sides- Corn meal is used because flour will burn but the corn meal does not and you need something to slide the pizza on)

ok... Now you just top the pizza with whatever you want and bake it for about 25minutes in a jelly roll pan @ 375*F or 20minutes on a stone @ 450*F

I like to make left over pizza...where I use left over alfredo sauce & chicken -or- hamburger & onions & olives. 

I like taco pizza where I use left over refried beans & salsa as a sauce, a bit of taco meat, and a bit of cheese....then top the finished pizza with lettuce, tomatos, and a handful of tortillia chips. You get the hot & cold going on with this pizza...MmMmM

I made veggie pizza when we had our garden. OH and a favorite is buffalo wing pizza...but that's not healthy.... It's the crust with bluecheese dressing as sauce, leftover chicken (aprox 1lb)that's soaked in 1 bottle of green tobassco sauce & 1/2 stick of butter...dump the whole chicken/tobassco mixture on top of the dressing and then top with mozzerella cheese and green onions(scallions).....MMmMMmM


OK...no more pizza talk in the weight support group  Sorry everyone.....


----------



## RusticWildFire

oh my gosh that all sounds so good...oh my oh my oh my. I can't wait til tonight. Even though ours will just be plain pepperoni. I'll have to try some of these myself sometime! Ryan doesn't like to deviate from his "normal foods" He's quite the picky eater. I WILL try these someday though. I just LOVE taco pizza. YUM YUM.

So, I looked and the nearest BB&B is 4 hours and 38 minutes away from here *Sigh* the joys of living in the middle of nowhere!


Ooh yes and since this is the weight support group I weighed myself again this morning because I was feeling so bad about yesterday and I lost .8 lbs. WOOHOO!


----------



## free_sprtd

hey thanks Dumas for the recipe! I have a gift card there, im going to have to check it out. it just sounds so yummy!!!


Well, it's FRIDAY and weigh in time! I am down another lb to 143! I'm super excited. That's averaging a lb a week, plus or minus those random weeks that are no good, and girl time of the month. 

My new goal is to get to 135 no later than summer. And to build up muscle. It helps that I've been riding more and totally working on my posting (great for the inner thighs). My legs are not nearly as strong as they need to be for cues and such, so that is my new focus!

congrats girls on making goals and hope it isin't too difficult for you to stick to!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

Kariina. The stone wasn't a BB & B brand. It is actually made by Oneida. You can probably google that. I know Dillards carries Oneida and some other places like that. No one should have to travel 4 hours for a pizza stone!!! :lol:


----------



## free_sprtd

I wanna make pizza so bad now lol


----------



## RusticWildFire

Oooh it was yummyyy! 

I have some Oneida stuff. I want to say we got it from WalMart or Shopko. I'll have to look around! I'm sure somewhere around here has a pizza stone lol.


----------



## free_sprtd

I found one in the backyard, just a little windex can clean anything, and WA-BAM.....pizza! 

lol jk gross.


----------



## Vidaloco

I lost 1 whole pound  sorry I missed yesterday's weigh in. 
You can very easily make a low fat pizza with low fat cheese and just veggies or use the turkey pepperoni


----------



## Vidaloco

Diet tip:
Salsa makes a great fat free salad dressing. Mix in a small amount of ranch dressing for a creamy low fat mexi-salad


----------



## free_sprtd

ooooooh sounds yummy!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

OO Great idea Vida. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl

MmMmMmm... That sounds good Vida!!!


----------



## sandy2u1

ok girls...ive been a slacker...worse than that actually. Ive been totally unconcerned about my weight for a good while now...long enough to gain ALL my weight back. Well ive been single for some years now...depending on my ex to fulfill all my ahemmmm...womanly needs weekly. He's one of those guys who is a great lover...but he has a drug problems...so it will never be more than just, well you know. Anyway, ive been asked out by the guy who floated my sisters horses teeth. He has the sexiest blue eyes. Anyway im going out with him. Well, even though its really premature right now and it may not ever even happen....im starting to think how am I ever gonna get naked in front of someone new!!!! Dont get me wrong...im not gonna run out and sleep with him, but if not him..then there will be someone new. I cant live on booty calls from my ex forever can :twisted: or can I....lol. Anyway...I really feel a need to get serious again!!! Im 207 lbs .

I also wanted to add...im not doing this for him...but its kind of a wakeup call about how low my self-esteem is...ya know?


----------



## Moxie

Well, I've slacked too. And now I have a wedding in CA to attend in June, and I am completely spazzing out over it!

I joined Sparkpeople, I hope I can stick to it much better than other weight loss sites I have tried.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I just joined sparkpeople as well. I forgot to weigh in this morning. SO yeah maybe tomorrow. I don't know. We will see. Last I checked though it was bad news.


----------



## Andi

I keep failing. 

For a few days I can keep to my under 1000 calories. I can do it fine actually. I gave up soft drinks and most wheat. Then my friends invite me out for drinks and because I don't drink I end up drinking Lemon, Lime and Bitters, and everyone buys them for me because I drive them. 

Or everyone gets lunch, i end up getting something easy like chips because I am vegan and can't be bothered finding anything good while people rush me. And I buy soft drink while out. 

If I never leave my house i'll lose weight. When I don't see my friends I walk every night. And sleep good hours, and get up and do my horse early. These days though I can't sleep till 3 or 4 am, and then when my alarm goes of at 6 am half the time I don't get up, and when I do I just want to sleep. 

The heat is unbearable for me, some people cope with it alright, but I just feel like throwing up and I almost fainted while driving today it was so hot, everything actually went black for a short moment. Then I buy soft drinks to cool me down. Water is just never equal to coke. 

I don't know how to control things. Once I blow my diet once a day my whole day goes and I have like pasta and other bad, bad things.


----------



## katieandduke

i missed the weigh-in yesterday! sorry! but i have lost 1/2 a lb... i now weigh 172 lbs... yay! its better than nothing!


----------



## Vidaloco

I stayed the same :? congrats Katie on the 1/2 
I feel for you Andi, its tough to watch what you eat when life gets so busy. 
I bought a bunch of dried fruit yesterday. Cherry's, blueberry's, cranberry's and raisins. Theres a cherry flavored dried cranberry that really yummy. 
Hopefully that will help when I get the sweet munchies.


----------



## sandy2u1

I weigh 204....3lbs gone..yay!! andi...I feel your pain! maybe you can bring your own healthy lunch? also, have you tried the flavored water...you can buy the little packets and just pour them in your bottle of water. that heat sounds bad...im worried for you...wich is why I suggested flavored water, maybe it can help you get through the heat better than soda. gratz katie!!!! gratz to you vida!!!! staying the same is better than gaining!! I got me a notebook and im gonna start writing down everything I eat and writing down a daily workout plan. I found a fun way of doing it....by including Major (my horse for those of you who dont know) in my daily exercise plan!!! I am really excited about that! I love anything that requires spending more time with him


----------



## katieandduke

Vidaloco said:


> I stayed the same :? congrats Katie on the 1/2
> I feel for you Andi, its tough to watch what you eat when life gets so busy.
> I bought a bunch of dried fruit yesterday. Cherry's, blueberry's, cranberry's and raisins. Theres a cherry flavored dried cranberry that really yummy.
> Hopefully that will help when I get the sweet munchies.


 
thanks i am trying i think i am toning up instead of losing haha... 
what are so really good fruits? i am extremely picky.. right no wi only like bananas...hahaha!some grapes but i peel the skin off( yeah im a little crazy) and i kind of like apples.. no tmy fav though.. hmm i might go try on! haha..


----------



## Vidaloco

You might try some of the dried fruits. Whats nice about them is they come in a zip lock bag (or you can put them in one) You can stick them in your purse or car and when your having a sweet attack you can go for them instead of candy or something bad for you. 
Give them a try  one thing about them is they last a lot longer than fresh fruit does


----------



## CrazyChester

I weighed 158 pounds....so I guess I have lost some.


----------



## katieandduke

ok i reweighed this morning since i didnt have an acurate weight yesterday and i was wron gi weigh 171.5 lb!!!!!!!! i am so happy! and i might go but some dried fruit today.. hmmmm...


----------



## CrazyChester

Congrats!!


----------



## katieandduke

CrazyChester said:


> Congrats!!


 
thank you! i am really determined and i want to get down to like 145-150 lbs.. i think that will be a healthy weight for me!


----------



## CrazyChester

I hope that you will be able to achieve that goal. I want to try and get down to at least 150 pounds.


----------



## katieandduke

well you will do it!!!!!!!!! haha.. if i can then anybody can!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Sooo yeah..about that diet. I'm realllllly gonna step it up now. I weighed myself this morning for the first time in a while and I'm up to 179. I was like... :shock::shock::shock::shock::shock: Say What?!?! 
I know I haven't been doing a good job eating healthy and getting exercise but I really really really feel this has a lot to do with my birth control pills...they say they often make people gain weight.. UGH. The reason I think that is because I'm doing nothing different than I have been for the rest of my life and while my weight always fluctuated 5 pounds or so either way I NEVER got over 173ish (and that was a terrible day. I normally weighed around 163) and all of a sudden I gained 15 pounds (started out at 162 when I started the pills). That's never happened to me before and miraculously it happened right after I started taking the pills. 
This sucks.

But it's okay. I'm going to try my best to get it off and then some! I guess I'm sort of starting over now. I started using my SparkPeople thing today and I just ate lunch and have 1171 calories left. Yay!


----------



## free_sprtd

Ugh I've been a slacker!!! Haven't worked out or eaten very good for the past 2 weeks.

somehow im down to 142.8


----------



## katieandduke

im not even gunna weight this week.. no point its the time of the lovely month and i am holding water way more.. so next week i will start weighing again!


----------



## RusticWildFire

175.2 Woo Hoo!!! Down 5 pounds!! Yeah! Well, with the help of the flu and Sparkpeople.


----------



## katieandduke

RusticWildFire said:


> 175.2 Woo Hoo!!! Down 5 pounds!! Yeah! Well, with the help of the flu and Sparkpeople.


 
CONGRATS!!!!!!! wow.. that is a huge accomplishment! who is spark people? haha... im so clueless.sorry!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Sparkpeople is a website that helps you keep track of what you eat, your exercise, etc. It's really cool.


----------



## katieandduke

RusticWildFire said:


> Sparkpeople is a website that helps you keep track of what you eat, your exercise, etc. It's really cool.


hmmm.. i might try that! thanks!


----------



## RusticWildFire

177.8 *sigh*

Up again, but I knew that would happen as I just lost a bunch of weight from being sick with the flu. 

Ooh well, down overall from my highest, so that's good!


----------



## katieandduke

RusticWildFire said:


> 177.8 *sigh*
> 
> Up again, but I knew that would happen as I just lost a bunch of weight from being sick with the flu.
> 
> Ooh well, down overall from my highest, so that's good!


 

well its better than nothing! congrats! i joined sparkteen.com... so any of you people 13-18 should join it with me! and we can be friends on there!


----------



## charliBum

well i weight about 142pounds urg, losing however


----------



## CrazyChester

160 here....I have grown taller so I'm starting to lean out a bit.


----------



## RusticWildFire

176. Down 1.8 so that's gooood


----------



## Vidaloco

Sorry I haven't been weighing myself :-| I wanted to come in and let everyone know that I have NOT started smoking again. I also have not been dieting :lol: 
I pretty much said to heck with it. I know thats terrible but it seemed the more I worried about it the more I ate. I'll give it a month or so and see how it goes. If I start gaining I will be back. 
Congrats to everyone who is doing a much better job at sticking to it than I am. It is almost 8 month of not smoking though


----------



## Moxie

I have strayed from the thread! I havent been weighing myself either. I just cant wait for summer to get here, that way it'll be easier to shed some lbs.


----------



## Dartanion

I have been absolutly horrible about keeping up here but can I do my weigh in early since I am not sure if I will be online tomorrow? (going to the barn) my Body Fat % went down 4% to 46.7% but my weight went up from 228 to 231 :shock: I spoke with my "coach" and he did some W-I-E-R-D calculation and said I lose 7lbs of fat and so that means I gained 10lbs of muscle.
ME: WHA?!?!?! :-o:shock: So I am excited my body fat went down I just want that weight number to get down as well >.<


----------



## wanderlust

I have lost 5 lbs! woot


----------



## RusticWildFire

I don't have a scale to weigh in today, but if anything I more than likely went up. I'm at home for spring break eating lots of yummy home cooked food and such, so I didn't try real hard haha. Only thing redeeming me would be the fact that I've gotten lots more exercise being outside so much and such. 
I will weigh in when we get back to the apartment and I have a scale.


----------



## KTSpeedhorse

Hey all. I didn't know about this thread. Cool. I started trying to lose weight about a month ago. Started at 138 and I'm 5'6. Today I'm at 132.4lbs. Still going : ) My goal is 125 by summer. Good luck to you all. Oh and I have started supplements of Acaiberry, green tea and also am just finishing up with the Cleanse Rx program. That has made me feel sooooo much better. More energy, better moods, etc.. If you have questions feel free to ask.


----------



## charliBum

ive lost HEAPPs!!!! but its not enough, im kind of at a healthy weight now but yeah, still over weight I think

bmi now _22.8_
_goal bmi 18.4_
_which sounds low but i can do it_

_Normal weight = 18.5-24.9 
Overweight = 25-29.9 
Obesity = BMI of 30 or greater 

the one i just used= Calculate your BMI&#151;Standard and Metric BMI Calculators

_


----------



## charliBum

oh and my bmi was 28.65


----------



## CrazyChester

I lost 2 pounds!!


----------



## kershkova

im 130 and 5`1 like to be 105 by summer.


----------



## katieandduke

ok guys. im starting curves for women on thursday! i have a jr/sr. banquet. kind of like a prom but it is just eating and stuff. anyways i would like to lose some weight by then.. sadly not alot bcuz then my dress wont fit...ahahaha! just anyways ill let yall know my official starting weight and then how i progress or decline..muahaha! anyways hope everybody has a great week!


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm at 177. Up a pound but that's not bad considering I just got done with spring break! 

And Katie, that's cool that you are joining curves! Be sure to let us know how it goes. I've been thinking of joining but haven't yet. It's always nice to have a dance or whatever to work towards. I did much better when I had to work towards my friends wedding that I was in. Then after went downhill haha.


----------



## RusticWildFire

174.8. Trying much harder at this now and it has shown a bit. down 5.2 lbs from my highest! Yeah!!


----------



## Lunaries

Hi all, I'm Amber. I just joined the forum, and this sounds like something that could help me. I'm way overweight. I'm not too worried about the horses carrying me -- I've mentioned it a few times and everybody says that an average-sized horse would be fine, I have my reservations but I'm not the expert! -- but I'm worried about other things. Fitness, etc. After I get down to my target weight, I'm going to stop caring about dropping pounds...but I just want to get some weight off and gain a little bit of muscle, for now. There's nowhere to go but up for me as far as muscle, at the moment, heh. ^^;

Anyways...my goal is 175lbs. I think that's a good goal. That is, however, a task that's going to be...difficult. I have about 100 to lose. I guess you have to be honest with the people in a support group, or I sure wouldn't be admitting that! Don't even like admitting it to my family. Oh well. I'll feel better and all when I get down to that, I think.

At any rate, I'm not going to join any particular program. Lots of walking and working out in the apartment complex's exercise room, I think. And sensible eating, though I'm not going to start with anything drastic, a little worried about killing myself, hahaha! I will be working towards a fairly well-mannered diet though; maybe mostly-vegetarian, though I don't so much know if I could live without a burger every now and then! I have a rice cooker and an undending fondness for stirfry -- I do think I'll be just fine, hahaha! Anyways...I just figured I'd introduce myself. I started a thread on the greetings thread also. How is everybody? Heh.


----------



## Dartanion

*3/24/09*

welcome Amber!

Well, yeah I have been slacking on my weight loss. I have been drinking soda like it's water :-( but other than that I have been eating less and it's mainly because I just haven't been super hungrey. I need to cut a lot of the sodie out my life and get back into water. I haven't checked my weight and I probably wont till our next weight training class weigh in. I suspect I've gained weight but I am not sure about body fat. I am thinking of staying off the weight machines so that the muscle calsm down. My bf said I can only gain so much muscle and then my body will start burning off the fat. 
Me: :? I still don't want more muscle >.< 

I am going to stay in the cardio room for an hour today and then I will have Vollyball from 5:30pm-6:50pm so that's a decient amount of exercise (not to mention I am going to ride my horse from 12pm-3:30ish).


----------



## dixiegirl

Hey everybody! I am new on the support group, but not new to trying to lose weight! lol I have never been over weight, but not as light as i would like to be.  
My newest thing is eating raw! It is really really great! I don't know if anybody else has said anything about this?...
Eating raw is eating nothing cooked, roasted, pasteurized or fried. So you mainly eat fruits and vegtables, which is not my favorite, but once your on a roll your hooked. lol You can also eat raw nuts, and raw milk. 
You feel so much better! I have a lot of energy and you don't feel like anything is weighing you down!  
I started out at 140lbs at 5'5 but since the last 2 months i have lost about 10-15 pounds!  ( i don't have a scale at home so i use a friends so i am not sure on the exact amount) The only bad thing is I haven't been working out lately to gain muscle. So since i haven't been working out i know i have lost muscle too which i don't like... :S


----------



## RadHenry09

Hello, 

I am new to horse forum and glad that I found this support group as I need to lose weight as well. I am getting married at the end of July plus want to be more active/ fit for riding and overall health I got lazy this winter. I need to do more horsework ...mucking , haybale lifting and get away from the junkfood!
My biggest thing I need to change is snacking on junk through out the day and only pack healthy snacks especially at work.


----------



## Lunaries

Good luck getting off of the soda! Lord knows it's good stuff. That was one of the things my doctor told me I really needed to do last year, so I did as I was told like a good girl, for once! It's hard...but I only drink one every once in a while now. Maybe replace it with slightly sweetened tea or apple juice? That's what I did, though not too much of the juice because it seems just as bad as a soda. I could live on tea though!

Gaining muscle is hard. Thankfully, I now have a gym in my apartment complex...my dear sister's boy got me a pass to the gym last year that I used religiously, but then we moved away from the gym. It was hard to work out in front of people. But I like that once you gain it and you get over the soreness of gaining it, you DO feel better. Or at least I do, but that's mostly because there's nowhere to go but up for me. 

Raw foods...I don't know that I could do it. I LOVE my veggies, but most of them when raw just kind of...blah. I DO love a good raw carrot though. Mmm.

RadHenry -- YOGURT! Well, if your stomach can handle it. ^^; Let me tell you, that stuff is awesome. You can buy it plain and add in the fruit/etc yourself, it's probably healthier that way...but it's actually really good and satisfying to replace a broad spectrum of things. Of course, it's no substitute for a cookie...but hey. It's moderately healthy, and if the fruit you put in it hasn't been TOO sugared, that makes it even better, yeah? I have a full unopened thing...really need to go get some strawberries. Mmmm.

As for me, I've been reaaally bad this winter. I was going to the gym three times a week before (walking a mile to get there, no less)...but I've been awfully bad about it since November. Gulp. I just took a walk (granted, it was uphill) and came home about 20 minutes ago, just now finally got fully cooled down. Crap. Back to square one, apparently. I was doing so well! Oh well...I just called Oak Mountain State Park, and apparently I can come in and volunteer to muck stalls and brush, feed, etc, aaaalll I want. No schedule or anything. I'm DEFINITELY going to work out something for that. Even if I only go for most of the day Saturday and Sunday. Well, until I get my horse, at least. Still, it's a pretty good solution for now. Mucking and working in a stable is excellent exercise.  I can go to the gym during the week and stables on weekends...hopefully by fall when I'm ready to start working with MY horse I'm well in-shape, if not down too much weight. I'm wondering how quickly it's going to drop off when I get back to work again. Hmm.


----------



## RusticWildFire

175.6.. Up a tad but not bad  Stilll happy!!


----------



## hrsjmpr32

This is a wonderful idea!!! I too have tried to loose weight tried all the different Diet plans etc. I have cut back on the sugar and caffeine such as if I gotta have a sida I drink caffiene free diet soda and water, I do still have my weight watchers stuff and when I used it it did work for me but I too had to drive too far and not having friends to support was an issue too, So now that I have all my friends here on horse forum I am gonna give it a try. I am 5'2 33 yrs old and weigh 178 ugh so I want to lose about45 lbs. I will start today and post again on friday


----------



## amandaandeggo

okay so I'm 5'11 (pant size 8-9 in u.s.) and I just turned 15 on the 11th of march, what do you think I should weight? I know I'm not happy with the way I look and I think I just kinda need to set a goal, but I don't know what that should be. any help?


----------



## dixiegirl

Well from what i have heard the average women is 5'3 130lbs. And for every inch you should gain 5lbs. So at 5'11 a good weight would be around 170lb. For a 15 year old maybe less? Now don't take what i am saying as the gospel, cause I am not sure how accurate that is. But I hope this helps you!


----------



## katieandduke

well i officially started curves today.. on their scale i weighed 178!! but that was in the afternoon with all my clothes on, not my sunday morning weighs..lol... my bmi was i think 28 something and my body fat percentage was 33.1%..... i want to get down to 22% body fat! oneday!


----------



## Jane Honda

dixiegirl said:


> Well from what i have heard the average women is 5'3 130lbs. And for every inch you should gain 5lbs. So at 5'11 a good weight would be around 170lb. For a 15 year old maybe less? Now don't take what i am saying as the gospel, cause I am not sure how accurate that is. But I hope this helps you!




Great. So, I should be 137.5 lbs. :lol:



Or, I should be 6'2" ....



*head hits desk*


----------



## amandaandeggo

Jane Honda said:


> Great. So, I should be 137.5 lbs. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Or, I should be 6'2" ....
> 
> 
> 
> *head hits desk*


well if that's true then I should be about 10 pounds heavier. . . but I don't think so ****. cause i'm 5'11, 15 years old, and I weigh like 158-160, and I personaly think I should be skinnier, I think I would look a lot better if I weighed around 145-150. do you think I'm crazy?


----------



## RusticWildFire

Yeahhh! I've lost 6.4lbs!! Woo Hoo  Very excited. 

I just hope I can keep it going! 172.4


----------



## amandaandeggo

amandaandeggo said:


> well if that's true then I should be about 10 pounds heavier. . . but I don't think so ****. cause i'm 5'11, 15 years old, and I weigh like 158-160, and I personaly think I should be skinnier, I think I would look a lot better if I weighed around 145-150. do you think I'm crazy?


any thoughts ? maybe I just need to tighten my abs up?


----------



## dixiegirl

Yeah, working out is really good for you. I think that your weight now sounds good, but you know yourself better then anybody else.  (that is always what i am telling everybody that tells me i don't need to lose weight lol  But back to working out... it will defiantly tighten up your abs, and it will help keep weight off you don't want. Cause if you diet you lose muscle too. And it is better to weigh 150 with muscle (you'll look skinnier) then 135 with no muscle. See where i am getting at? So i hope that helps you! I am no expert but my dad is really into lifting weights and all that so he as given me this information lol


----------



## Iluvjunior

you guys can do it! i should probably lose some too


----------



## amandaandeggo

dixiegirl said:


> Yeah, working out is really good for you. I think that your weight now sounds good, but you know yourself better then anybody else.  (that is always what i am telling everybody that tells me i don't need to lose weight lol  But back to working out... it will defiantly tighten up your abs, and it will help keep weight off you don't want. Cause if you diet you lose muscle too. And it is better to weigh 150 with muscle (you'll look skinnier) then 135 with no muscle. See where i am getting at? So i hope that helps you! I am no expert but my dad is really into lifting weights and all that so he as given me this information lol


I am very much with you on that one


----------



## katieandduke

i weighed today! im down a half a lb..or maybe its a lb.. o well.. i have lost about 5lbs from where i started at. I weigh 169 1/2 lb.!!!!!!!!!!yay!!!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

173.8. 

up 1.4 but down 6.2 overall. Not too bad. Making progress. I wish I could speed it up though!


----------



## horseoffire

ok so i saw this thread and wighed my self and im 100 ponds , and 5`1. im the 20 year old that fits ito ambrecombie kids lol


----------



## amandaandeggo

i'm down like a pound and so now i'm at like 157lbs i wanna lose like 5-7 more


----------



## rider4life422

This thread was way to long to read through all of it but I figured I would share some advice my trainer gave me. She told me to eat every 3 hours from the time I get up. How she explained it was in spikes and valleys. When you go to sleep your metabolism shuts off, so eating when you first wake up is VERY important to "turn on" your metabolism. As time goes by your metabolism decreases in activity. By eating every 3 hours your metabolism never hits the bottom so your body doesn't go into storage mode because it always has food. Basically our meal plan is: 
morning: 1 cup oatmeal and the equivelent of about 4-5 eggs in egg whites
pretty much all meals after is every 3 hours and: 6-8 oz protien and either a baked potatoe or 1 cup rice (other carbs are available but we found these to be the best)
It's ALOT of eating but once you train your body to do it it is amazing. I have my boyfriend on the same eating schedule (not that he needs it, his metabolism is awesome) except he is looking to gain bulk so he has protien shakes and protien/carb shakes inserted in. We go to the gym 4-5 times a week (other days I ride, sometimes I do both). Not that the gym that much is neccessary, he just wants to gain muscle and I want to tone up since I train him. 
Anyways, sorry for the rambling, just figured I would throw out there what has helped for me and what my personal trainer suggested to help get a fast metabolism.


----------



## CrazyChester

I havent been on here in ages! Naughty me!!

I haven't lost any, but lately I have been really worrying about how I look. Its driving me insane.

I am 75 kilos (165 pounds) and my goal weight is 60 kilos (132 pounds)


----------



## RusticWildFire

I haven't been on here in ages either. I've been away quite a bit, so I haven't had access to a scale. I gained a bunch of weight I'm pretty sure though..so I'm just trying to work it off now that school is over. I got my wisdom teeth out yesterday morning, so that diet has been helping lol. I feel like I've lost weight from that already. Who knows though.

Also, thanks for the advice, rider!


----------



## amandaandeggo

i haven't been on either. i'm down like 6lbs from my starting weight, i only ever wanted to lose 15lbs, so all i gotta lose is 9lbs, but it seems to be the hardest part, the last few lbs. i'm riding as much as i can, hahaha i dont think my horse likes it either =) he got lazy over the winter and now its time for his spring tune up, and its time for mine too. soo i'm also running my pup in the woods, i'm in high school so i'm taking rollerblading for gym (which is like an amazing and at the same time fun workout) and after 7pm i don't eat anything. so im on a quite strict schedule for myself.


----------



## Lonestar22

Im 18 y/o. I'm 5'7 and I weigh 200lbs. I'm perfectly happy with my body. I don't feel a need to lose weight. All i wanna do is be happy. And i am. I have to most amazing boyfriend. I'm about to graduate from high school, i have a family that loves me, horses to ride, hell, I'm even going shopping today. Life couldn't be better.


----------



## Jillyann

Im 18, and am 5'6 and weigh about 175-180lbs, and i DEF. want to lose weight, but cant seem to keep to a good diet. Ive found that being at the barn more, and working there, and riding definitely helps out a lot. It really keeps me (leg wise) in shape, but i still could use a few less pounds.

And like lonestar stated, I have a loving family and an amazing boyfriend, so im pretty happy as well


----------



## BurningAmber520

Back in October I hurt my back. In december I had surgery and I had to "rest" and not exert my self for a couple months after that. During that time period I gained A LOT of weight... like 70lbs *cries* I am trying to get it off, but I have no luck, especially since when Im hungry I litterally feel sick to my stomach until I eat something... and I eat when im bored... 

I need serious help!! Any ideas?? Please help!


----------



## RacePony007

i'm 15and i weigh 140lbs. at the moment and I've lost 40 lbs. since January! All for my pretty little horse! Its a lot easier on him! I can use astraight quilted pad on him now and i'm not too heavy for him!


----------



## RacePony007

I've tried every darn diet! Weiht Watchers, just maintained my weight! The 500 calorie diet, turned me anorexic, anyways, I find that just eating as little as possible is the best possible thing! That way you just get used to eating that way and you always will and you will maintain your weight much better that way!


----------



## kathryn

So I am 5'7 145. I know I am not fat, but I am jiggly and I would like to change that. So here's me, joining the support group.


----------



## psychoRidesAgain

i'm 13, 5'3 and i weigh 7st 3lbs
i do 40 situps every night, and hell, does it work wonders for that bulging tummy!
shove your feet under something heavy like a coffee table or your bed (if your bed's close to the ground), put your hands behind your head and work those muscles! 

depending on your physical ability, you can do it in 4 chunks of ten, or 8 chunks of 5.

i hope this works for all of you!


----------



## amandaandeggo

alright im having serious problems, problem number one, ive bottomed out, no matter what i do, i stay the same. i really cant say i care about numbers, they dont exactly mattter. im 15yrs, 5'11" and weight like 155. everybody goes around telling me i have the "model type" body that everyones dying to have, ive just got the hourglass figure, doesnt mean im thin... the way im built i should weight like 145 possibly 150 and thats if its muscle. i would be totally fine i just want to tighten up my belly and lose the little bump i currrently have. ive done everything from up my exercise to changing my diet and reducing my food intake (more like starving my self...) so im in a rutt and dont know what to do. any suggestions?


----------



## RacePony007

What I do is eat as little as possible, and only eat when my tums growls, and then I only eat a little after that! I usually eat between 200-700calories a day and i am just shedding the pounds! Like 4 pounds a week! And I go on youtube and add taebo and pilates onto my playlist, and I do those every night! One day I will run around the block 4-5 times and before or after that I will do the 10- 30 minutes and then the day after I will do 10- 30 minutes of taebo and th pilates, and not run! And I find that it is a must that i stay under 1000 calories! And even if it is a salad you are eating, don't eat a lot of it all at one time! THINK ABOUT IT! How do horses get fat!?! GRASS!!!!!!!! And trying to just stay active and switching over to override mode! A.K.A. POWER WALK< JOGGING< RUNNING!!!!!


----------



## Saskia

I used to eat low calories (like under 800, sometimes under 500). The thing is although you lose weight after a few weeks you stop losing weight, and you don' have as good energy and concentration. 

I think you are better of eating normal calories (I keep mine around 1000 - 1200) and then one or two days a week have only fruit days. I try to do that if I can be diligent enough. 

Anyway, about a month ago I lost 5kg but then I had holidays and lately I have had headaches and schoolwork and haven't been eating greatly, but I weighed myself last night and I haven't put any weight back on! 

I know that doesn't sound like a win for people but for me it is. I have been eating badly and I was expecting to weigh heaps more.


----------



## Shalani

RacePony007 said:


> What I do is eat as little as possible, and only eat when my tums growls, and then I only eat a little after that! I usually eat between 200-700calories a day and i am just shedding the pounds! Like 4 pounds a week! And I go on youtube and add taebo and pilates onto my playlist, and I do those every night! One day I will run around the block 4-5 times and before or after that I will do the 10- 30 minutes and then the day after I will do 10- 30 minutes of taebo and th pilates, and not run! And I find that it is a must that i stay under 1000 calories! And even if it is a salad you are eating, don't eat a lot of it all at one time! THINK ABOUT IT! How do horses get fat!?! GRASS!!!!!!!! And trying to just stay active and switching over to override mode! A.K.A. POWER WALK< JOGGING< RUNNING!!!!!


You prob lost mostly muscle eating as little as you do and working out . 


The key is eat healthy as much as you like ( 3-6 times a day!) and be active!!!!!
And CARBS ARE GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!! Its fuel for your body! I bet all of you feed your horses to a strict feed based on what their bodies need to be at their best. Do your research and do the same for your self .

Dont look up diets !!!! Diets are a load of crap ! I lost 30kg in a year just eating healthier ( not too much processed foods but still some ) and being more active. Parking my car a little further from the shops for eg! Socialising with friends , BBQ , Beach ,& riding . Its not that hard you just need to change your life style a bit and forget about loosing weight for 6months . Stressing about you weight is and nasty circle .... you can gain weight by doing it !
Just enjoy life and you will soon love being active and before you know it your clothes dont fit


----------



## Shalani

Oh and incase some people on here dont know... the more muscle you have the more fat your body burns & the higher your resting metabolism is( calories burnt while sitting on your butt doing nothing) ! And dont worry bout getting too muscley ! It takes years to get a body builders physic! 

The biggest fat burners are your legs!


----------



## Gillian

Okay so my short term goal is to lose 15lbs, long term is 25lbs. The first week of changing my eating habits I lost three pounds. Good start I think! I weigh 160 right now (ugh). If I can lose at least two a week that would be awesome. I eat only when I'm hungry and only enough to not be hungry anymore (healthy food), as well as go for walks every day. My vice is soda. I probably have like one glass a day, but still. I need to work on cutting it out entirely. 

I'll try to keep updated about this as I really want to lose this weight. I'm happy with myself, but have been wanting to do this for a year now and finally seriously am. 
:]


----------



## FireFlies

Okay, this is an awesome idea. Totally joining . I'm 14, 5'6 and 136 pounds. I've been walking 1 mile and 1/5--up our mountain drive way-- for three weeks and have lost 4 pounds so far--I use to be 140--. I haven't really been eating any differently so I'm really excited about loosing those 4 pounds. I eat pretty healthy but if I don't excersize then I gain pounds. I'd really like to lose 11 more pounds--which would put me at 125-- and muscle up.


----------



## heyycutter

i litterally have an addiction to chocolate, no joke. any tips to curb that?? lol


----------



## CrazyChester

heyycutter said:


> i litterally have an addiction to chocolate, no joke. any tips to curb that?? lol


Fat free or Sugar free chocolate. :lol:


----------



## Quixotic

RacePony007 said:


> What I do is eat as little as possible, and only eat when my tums growls, and then I only eat a little after that! I usually eat between 200-700calories a day and i am just shedding the pounds! Like 4 pounds a week! And I go on youtube and add taebo and pilates onto my playlist, and I do those every night! One day I will run around the block 4-5 times and before or after that I will do the 10- 30 minutes and then the day after I will do 10- 30 minutes of taebo and th pilates, and not run! And I find that it is a must that i stay under 1000 calories! And even if it is a salad you are eating, don't eat a lot of it all at one time! THINK ABOUT IT! How do horses get fat!?! GRASS!!!!!!!! And trying to just stay active and switching over to override mode! A.K.A. POWER WALK< JOGGING< RUNNING!!!!!


First of all, consuming less than 900 calories per day will put your body into starvation mode, which slows down your metabolism, because your body thinks that you're not getting enough food, so it thinks that it needs to conserve as much of the food as possible. And second, salad by itself will not make you gain weight. 3.5 ounces of lettuce only has 13 calories.


----------



## Moxie

hummmmmm ..... So, is it safe to say that no one is weighing in on Fridays anymore? lol

Since I've been gone, I've lost my memento on working out and eating right ... HOWEVER ..... I'm ready to start at it again!


----------



## Cheshire

Mind if I join? :lol: I need to loose weight meself. My ultimate goal is to loose 30 lbs, bringing me down to 150. I am 20, 5'7" and I am a kayak nut, with "endurance" kayaking and whitewater during the summer as well...so I know a bit of my bulk is muscle, but I still have "a stomach" that I would rather not.

Kayaking is such a great sport. I know one of my probs is overeating. What can I say, food is delicious.  Something I have been doing which seems to be working, is using cups instead of plates. Drives my mum nuts but hey, whatever works.

Also for the poster who is eating only about 700 cals a day...please don't. One summer I got really digusted with myself and went on a starvation diet...I lost 30-35 lbs in one month, and guess what? Gained it all back. And now my metabolism is probably screwed up because of it. Starving yourself does not work AT ALL in the long run. Eat healthy, eat less, excersise. Not as simple as it seems but loads better than ruining your internal machine.

One trick I have discovered: whilst mentally counting cals, add an extra 50 or 100 to what you KNOW is the actual calorie count of whatever you're eating. *shrugs* It's been helping lots for me. 

We've been taking 2 mi walks every day with the moose aka dog. She had been developing joint probs because of her weight (a st. bernard cross, so naturally built like a tank + long spine + low met = yeah). It has really helped her...I actually saw her jump for the first time ever yesterday. o.o So if anything, her health and mental wellbeing is a good motivator for me to get out there. I expect the same will happen once we bring home Lilly. <33

Don't mean to be in such a gabby mood tonight.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I would love to be a part of this thread! I need to loose some serious weight. After having kids, well...lets just say I am WAAAAY heavier than I used to be.


----------



## Moxie

Everyone is welcome! Although since I left, I don't really know what the status is of everyone who used to participate. 

I started walking around our woods every morning (about a mile), but this week I have kinda gotten off track, so I need to get back into it. I also HAVE GOT TO get better about taking my thyroid pill. Seriously I have not taken a single one in over 2 years. Not only does that affect the way metabolize food, but it affects my hair, skin and nails and so so SO much more. OYE!

Anyway, as of right now, I have lost 2 lbs ...haha but it's a start!!!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Bah.. I quit coming in here for a while because I just got SO busy.. And honestly I'm even busier now that I am in nursing school and have packed on probably another 15 pounds.. I can't believe it. It's so disgusting but I have been having a really hard time getting it to stop. I quit taking birth control a few weeks ago and am hoping that that will help because when I switched to the last kind I was on it REALLY spiked...like I gained 10 or 12 of those 15 pounds. 

So, I NEED to come back in here. I am going to vow to weigh in every Friday starting ASAP. Last time I weighed myself I was 189.2. I like to do it in the mornings so I'm not going to do it now and I'm going away for the weekend, but next time I weigh myself I'll report and then after Thanksgiving I want to get back on the Friday routine.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

I will weigh in on fridays too!I have to get a scale though.Haha. I had the same problem with birth control. I gained 10 pounds just by getting the depo shot one time. I was not happy.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

well i got down to 222lbs and i am back up to 245lbs.... aaarrrggg


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I've lost lbs. I'm 158 now. The goal is to be 130. 
I swear my boyfriend makes me fat. (It's easier to blame someone else, right?) I've been going to the gym alternating between cardio and strength training, riding, and playing an hour of raquetball a few times a week. As far as food, I'm trying to just cut down on portions and get rid of soda. It's hard!


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

Spastic_Dove said:


> I've lost lbs. I'm 158 now. The goal is to be 130.
> I swear my boyfriend makes me fat. (It's easier to blame someone else, right?) I've been going to the gym alternating between cardio and strength training, riding, and playing an hour of raquetball a few times a week. As far as food, I'm trying to just cut down on portions and get rid of soda. It's hard!




Soda is my number 1 enemy. Especially Coke and Mountain Dew. AGGG. I never had weight problems until I had my kids. I had them right back to back (their birthdays are not even a year apart!). I was ok weight after my daughter but then here came my son,and bam! 170 pounds. ugh not good when your only 5ft2in.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

I know...
I've been working on drinking splend sweetened drink type things...Crystal Light?
But I just crave soda -__- Plus I work in a coffee shop so theres a few zillion added calories and fats for you. 
I've compromised to not buy soda for the house, but if I go out I will drink soda sometimes.


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

Psssh I couldn't not have mountain dew in my house. I swear my husband would die without it! I get diet soda whenever we go out, but never buy it for the house. HAHA I guess I got it backwards lol


----------



## bubblegum

I was a size EU 18 two years ago and then i started to eat healthy, always used to full fat butter, fries and no exercise. since last christmas i have taken up walking the dog(or he will drive me nuts) and eating regular meals and not controlling my calorie intake or anything but just watching what i eat, like a fry once a week. i am now a size EU 12 and i am just at 10 stone, which is down from 13.5 stone, which is a great achievement for me, and since i got the foals i have toned up a lot and feel great in myself i have a lot of energy and would never go back to that weight again. (hopefully)


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

Having a bad day today with my weight. Anyone have any advice =(


----------



## RusticWildFire

Ugh me too. Sorry, no advice other than stay away from soda and salt and keep hydrated. 
I finally weighed myself again and I'm 191. Not going down yet. I could cry. I'm trying though. School is just kicking my butt.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Back up to 160. Screw you Turkey Dinner. :[


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

wooo! down 6lbs. now 244. size 12 here i come


----------



## RusticWildFire

Whoo!! Way to go! 

I haven't weighed myself recently..haven't dared. My mom made all sorts of yummy treats that I couldn't say no to taking home with me. So, until after the holidaysish...I'll be back on track. I hope. Just going to limit myself as much as possible until then.


----------



## reveriesgirly

i tell my mom im over weight all the time and says im not - i dont look over weight but i just feel over weihgt becdause i eat so mcuh ! im 13 and 98 pounds last time i wreighted myself "/


----------



## Sunny06

I'm 130-135ish. Just weighed, but it was on a crappy scale. Can never trust 'em.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

*sidles over*

I just discovered this topic, and I don't think I'm ready to read 73 pages yet :lol: I've been battling serious weight problems pretty much my entire life. Virtually all the females in my family struggle with it. It got so bad, I turned to drugs when I was 19. I lost 50lbs in a matter of weeks, and slimmed all the way down to 125lbs. Unfortunately when reality set back in, I gained every last pound back and then some :-(

My mom bought me a Weight Watchers membership for my birthday in August, and she joined with me. We did great at first but we've hit a bit of a plateau. I get laid off work this Friday so I plan on spending a lot of time in the gym!

I highly advocate the WW program to anyone struggling with dieting fads. It's such a great program, and realistically quite cheap compared to most other methods. The meetings give me goals, and while the instructors are always nice, it's just that "other" set of eyes staring at your weight!

When I started WW I was a whopping 195lbs - the heaviest I've ever been. It's a struggle to do anything. And I think it's irresponsible and cruel of me to ask my horse to carry my extra weight. My riding has suffered terribly, having been so light at one point I can feel how much I struggle just to sit in a saddle with flopping around.

Anyway, I've lost 10 pounds so far on WW, so I'm at 185lbs now. I've managed to do that in about 15 weeks, so not bad! My goal is an absolute maximum of 155lbs. I've be happier if I could be closer to 140lbs!


----------



## RusticWildFire

Welcome! Thank you for your post. I've been very much thinking about WW for the last year or more but I am so busy with school and so broke from school I don't think I can do it at the moment. I'd like to have a friend there with me too...I had a friend that was going to, but she's in the same boat as me. After graduation I think I'm going to try it if my weight is still out of control..


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

so i bought a "shaper" today a i look 20 lbs lighter. its awesome!!!!!!


----------



## RadHenry09

Hey guys , I want to rack your brains for some ideas. A friend and I were talking about starting to exercise with our horses since the weather is so cold and ground is frozen (isnt always ideal to ride on) but basically we would be taking our horses for brisk walks on the ground around the pastures and eventually work up to jogging with our horses once the weather warms up . I thought I read an article in one of the horse magazines about this and for the life of me I can not find the article. Does anyone ever remember seeing this in an magazine, if so , could you please tell me what magazine and what issue?
Also: if you think of anything else that we could be doing to get started, I thought it was a good way to reenforce basic ground manners for the horses as well. Any ideas are welcomed.
I was hoping that some other boarders at our barn would join us kinda like Biggest Loser : Barn edition : )


----------



## RadHenry09

I also wanted to do WW but was concerned about the price , is it better to go to the meetings or try it on your own? 
thanks


----------



## ExquisiteEquines

Hi!

Im newish here...

Im currently up to 220# from normal weight of 150-60# do to a broken hip and 3 months in a wheelchair.

Im pledging to ground drive my horse atleast 6 miles 3 times a week and start doing my weight training again.

Also...I caved and ate a king size reeces cup pack last night.

Confession feels so good lol!


----------



## MissH

I think this is an awesome thread...the only thing I'm wondering though, is it typically this quiet?? Can we perhaps come together again and start to talk about our challenges? I start training with my new coach on May 1st (2 weeks yesterday) and I really need to start getting in shape again. After my two year break from riding I've kinda let go, and can't afford to do that anymore - especially if I plan on competing. Does anyone have updates? Should I give my whole story to encourage some other posters to come back to this thread!? 

Let me know!


----------



## RusticWildFire

This thread used to be really, really busy! But I think we've all kind of gone our separate ways. I more than ever now need to come back here. School is done in 2 weeks so I hope I can come back more then. I think we should try to recruit more more people!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

well i think i have gained like 10lbs. but i have been eating good so i feel like i've lost weight. any one else feel good?


----------



## writer23

My Mum works for WW. She lost over 80lbs and loved the program. But recently WW switched management and it's all about selling product and their system is in constant flux. So after ten years of working for them she's seriously considering quitting Having said that, I have a wedding coming in August and need to lose 20-30lbs and I'll be losing it watching my 'points' (on the sly, thanks to Mum) and doing lots of riding. I hope I can take it off as quicky as I put it on.


----------



## MissH

Ok - full time recruiting begins! Summer is a great time to get back into it!


----------



## wild_spot

I'm in, even though it's the end of summer here :]

I weigh about 75kg - I would love to be at 60kg, but as a short term goal, under 70kg. 

My main problem is my job - Very boring, sit on my *** all day job. Hence I tend to eat continuously during the day - So not good for me.

Riding on it's own isn't enough excercise for me.

I have just finished my first month at 'Battle Camp' with my cousin - Really enjoying it and I can definately feel a difference in fitness, but not yet weight. 

So my battle is to somehow stop myself eating all day at work :[


----------



## writer23

Me too WildSpot! I weighed 60kg for years but then I came home to Canada (from Aus) and Mum fed me apple pies, cheese, etc and in a span of three months I was 75kg. I have a wedding in August so I'm hoping to lose 10kg by then, but realistically I would be happy at 68. I'm a full time writer so I sit around a lot. Now to get Mum not to feed me anything or bake! She should know better since she works at Weight Watchers.


----------



## RusticWildFire

I'm eating Doritos right now! After many, many years of avoiding chips and pop I've started again  BOO! Must put them away now. I'm way too afraid to weigh myself right now...someday


----------



## wild_spot

One good thing I have going for me now (Well, not so good, but has a benefit) is that my mum recently got diagnosed with Diabetes (That's the not good part) so now she is really making an effort to only have healthy foods in the house and have healthier dinners.

I really do need to whip into shape as I have a history of heart problems from my dad, and a history of obesity and diabetes from my mum :[


----------



## writer23

I hear ya WildSpot. We have a lot of health issues in our family (tons of heart disease [even at healthy weight] and type 1 diabetes). I know type 1 diabetes isn't connected to health but seeing what cousins, my sister, my aunts have gone through with the disease, I don't want type 2!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I'm in...I'm at a whopping 210 pounds or 95kg and I can't find a show coat or breeches to fit me. I am currently upping my veggie intake by eating twice as many veggies and trying to cut out the carbs...that way I don't feel so hungry. I am also going to Curves on top of my daily workout on Katie (who takes an enormous amount of squeeze to keep going). I recently had a baby and it's horrible trying to get the weight back off  Especially when hubby sits in front of me and stuff 3 ding dongs into his mouth within 5 minutes. I think it's the men who do us in every time.


----------



## wild_spot

^ Oh gosh yes. Mark always makes us bacon and eggs for breakfast on the weekends :S


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

wow, sounds like he's such a big help too ha ha ha. And of course when the guy makes the meal you have to eat it or their lil feelings (that they claim they don't have) get hurt and they sulk and get mad


----------



## MissH

Cinnys Whinny said:


> I'm in...I'm at a whopping 210 pounds or 95kg and I can't find a show coat or breeches to fit me. I am currently upping my veggie intake by eating twice as many veggies and trying to cut out the carbs...that way I don't feel so hungry. I am also going to Curves on top of my daily workout on Katie (who takes an enormous amount of squeeze to keep going). I recently had a baby and it's horrible trying to get the weight back off  Especially when hubby sits in front of me and stuff 3 ding dongs into his mouth within 5 minutes. I think it's the men who do us in every time.


Oh god do I ever understand this... LOL... :lol:

Let's get back atter!!


----------



## LoveStory10

Im gonna start commenting on this too. I really need to lose a few pounds


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I binged this weekend. With my fiance and my 11 year old...then getting my first flying lesson in 20 years by a horse, then hanging out at the Paint Horse show all weekend....well.....sodas, chips, mac and cheese. I was bad  Plus when I flew off the horse I twisted my foot and sprained the bones inside (xray showed no breaks) but I'm off of it for 2 weeks so no exercise!!

I guess today is a "start over" day.


----------



## wild_spot

Well my bf broke up with me toay, so I see a bad few weeks for my health :[


----------



## Alwaysbehind

wild_spot said:


> Well my bf broke up with me toay, so I see a bad few weeks for my health :[


If you are anything like me eating is the first thing I do to make myself feel better.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

wild_spot said:


> Well my bf broke up with me toay, so I see a bad few weeks for my health :[


I'm sorry....that's always the WORST thing for taking care of yourself. Let's see if I can remember what used to make me feel better after a break up besides eating...It think mostly it was being outdoors or with friends...long trail rides on my horse, playing with my dog.

I know it's kind of like mourning the death of a best friend...but I think what you need to do is give yourself the week to "mourn" and then try to move on. It obviously was NOT the right fit, and a boyfriend who is not a good "fit" is like having a horse that is a bad fit. You love them dearly, but know there is a better one for YOU out there..... I know right now it doesn't help much, and I hope you feel better soon


----------



## shmurmer4

If any adults need help, feel free to IM me or post in here I would be more than happy to help.

But I don't play that calorie counting, fad diets, not eating, games... Only scientifically proven results, no pseudo-science.


----------



## wild_spot

^ I'm with you there, I don't like to 'diet' and could never just not eat. My efforts go into trying to eat the right things and the right amounts and excercise more frequently.

And thank you Cinnys Whinny :]


----------



## shmurmer4

Well to start, the word diet has been transformed into something that it isn't, a diet is your lifestyle. It isn't a 7 day thing, it is the rest of your life.  

Fortunately,more times than not, we're able to overcome ill-health like diabetes, heart disease, hypertension, etc.


----------



## wild_spot

I have a family history of both heart disease and diabetes so I do really need to watch my diet. My willpower is where i'm lacking.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

I have a family history of diabetes too and I tend to run a bit hypoglycemic. 

My big thing lately is veggies veggies veggies and trying to eat them when I snack. Trying to learn ways of cooking veggies so that not only I like them, but my guy cuz he's a meat and potatos guy. My latest has been brussel sprouts. I finally figured out how to cook them so I can actually eat them and now I crave them. Last month was Asparagus and I'm not sure what my veggie to learn to cook for May will be...but I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## wild_spot

I'm lucky in that I like veggies. I could eat squash and zucchini until the cows come home :]

However, I only like brussel sprouts when drowned in white sauce, which kind if kills the goodness, lol.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

wild_spot said:


> However, I only like brussel sprouts when drowned in white sauce, which kind if kills the goodness, lol.


I used to HATE Brussels Sprouts but I put up a thing on my facebook status asking for recipes and got absolutely FLOODED. My favorite now is one where you could them with a little (like a couple tablespoons) of chicken stock and then add in sun dried tomatoes....then you cook them until they start to caramelize. They come out a bit on the sweeter side and don't' get too soggy mmmmmm and the sun dried tomatoes adds a little kick.


----------



## paintluver

I am 5'1 and I weigh 120 pounds I would like to be about 100-105. Wish me luck!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

welcome paintluver and good luck!!! Eat those veggies!!


----------



## Qtswede

Recovering from having a baby as well - started working my way towards running. I'd like to be doing 2-3 miles a day in 30-40 minutes by the end of summer. I'm doing 1 mile now, so - walking.... working my way up to running. Nice to see a group on here encouraging one another. 
Sorry to hear about your breakup! It will get better!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

OMG, so happy! I hit my first goal, I weighed in this morning UNDER 200 pounds (90kg)!!! Next goal 175. I guess the veggie chow is working ha ha


----------



## Qtswede

Congrats!


----------



## paintluver

Cinnys Whinny said:


> welcome paintluver and good luck!!! Eat those veggies!!


Why thank you! I have been running, and trying to eat less fatty food!



Cinnys Whinny said:


> OMG, so happy! I hit my first goal, I weighed in this morning UNDER 200 pounds (90kg)!!! Next goal 175. I guess the veggie chow is working ha ha


 WOOOO!!! Congrats!


----------



## wild_spot

Aw congrats Cinny!

I'm waiting until next month when I have some mroe money to start up battle camp again. Though I have had some comments from people that I ahve lost a bit of weight, and I bought a new pair of jeans the other day that were a size smaller than usual - Woo! I personally haven't noticed much difference, but if other people are, i'm not complaining :]


----------



## Meagan

Welllll, the last time I rode a horse aside from today was 3 years ago and I was over 225lbs on a 14yr old 5'9" frame. Since then I have struggled and am still struggling with an eating disorder, causing me to lose 100 pounds and a lot of my, I guess you could say passion for life. Today was my (second) first lesson and I was reminded how much I LOVED it and I realized I should get healthy and fit if I want to get back to the rider I once was. So here's to getting "healthy" because "skinnier" isn't always better!
Good luck to all of you!
-Meagan


----------



## HeroMyOttb

I used to always feel like the black sheep of my siblings, my sister is very tiny my brother was also skinny i on the other hand was 5'4 and weighed 180 pounds around january 2009 when i was only 15, I lost a bit of weight but then gain it back again, so throughout the summer and the first part of the new school year of 2009... I got to 125-135 pounds...My weight tends to go up and down around there. Coming up this summer I have about kept my weight off for a year ( the longest I ever have )and losing a bit......I can feel a difference in my health plus I really do feel great.....Even thou I still cant wear a extra small in "baby doll" shirts like my sister but instead wear a medium or small I still feel great of what I did. Ive notice I have gotten kinda lazy and been eating a bit bad but im not letting it get to out of control...as of now my goal weight is 115-120....but if i dont get there thats find b/c i still have lost up to 55 pounds. I felt i needed to share this b/c well im just very proud of myself, and to show its possible. Thanks


----------



## Qtswede

Well put, Meagan! & Congrats, HeromyOttb - sounds like you've done a great job!


----------



## BarnDiva

So I am a Weight Watchers fanatic! And hope to soon be at my goal weight in the next few months. Originally, I started weight watchers in the "stone ages" lets say ten years ago and lost 100Ibs. then. Since then I have gone to college and been married for almost 6 years. I started back again after 30Ibs crept back on. However, now I have a NO WAY weight when I step on the scale and have dropped 15. I am looking to loose those last 20Ibs that everyone gets stumped on. I have purchased P90x and will keep you posted on my progress!


----------



## Britthing

How do I join? I fight with my weight all the time


----------



## RusticWildFire

All you have to do is come here and chat . Post whatever you'd like. Some found it helpful to post their weight weekly with the ups and downs, other find it's more helpful to just chat about their frustrations, etc. Do whatever is best for you. Good luck!


----------



## Golden Horse

Hi fellow strugglers, I want to share my journey with you, partly because I hope it inspires people to go ahead nad fight for what they want, and partly because I feel so darn proud of myself today, that I want to shout it out.

take a look










There is a woman, me, who has lost 146 pounds:shock:

It's taken me 18 months, but I'm sure Mr G is happy, well maybe not, was it better carting the morbidly obese woman out for the odd very short walk, or have the new thinner person make him work out? LOL.

Take heart people, if this 50 + old girl can eventually give up a 35 year, pack a day smoking habit, and then lose a whole person in weight, YOU can achieve your goals.

It really is as simple as wanting something else more than the smokes or the food.

I bought Mr G with the money I had saved from not smoking.

I bought Ace here










As my reward for losing the weight, but it's getting the size 6 Wrangler Aura jeans on that is just the best thing.


----------



## QOS

You go girl!!! That is fantastic. I had lost 70 lbs 6 years ago and frustratingly have gained it back. I am taping your pictures to my desktop and you are my inspiration. I have recently lost 25 lbs...gained back 3-5 depending on the day (!) and I am so wanting to lose the rest. I, too, am now over 50 (when did that happen?) and you have really inspired me!


----------



## JumpsxGlory

For the life of me I can't get rid of this excess weight. Other's say that I look fantastic but I personally feel like I look HORRIBLE!! No matter what I do it seems the stress just keeps it on!


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry that you're feeling so frustrated Jumps, I don't know your story, but how tall are you, what do you weigh?? Sometimes we can have a totally unrealistic goal in mind for ourselves, and it's really hard to push the body beyond its own 'happy weight'


----------



## GraciesMom

My hieght is 5'8" and I weight 132 lb. I am 14 years old, and while I'm not HUGE for my age and height, I would like to lose 10-15 lb. That's it. Just enough to get to a healthier weight.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

Golden Horse said:


> Sorry that you're feeling so frustrated Jumps, I don't know your story, but how tall are you, what do you weigh?? Sometimes we can have a totally unrealistic goal in mind for ourselves, and it's really hard to push the body beyond its own 'happy weight'


Thanks 

I'm 5'6" and weight 130 lbs I really WANT to weigh 120 or even 115!!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper

im 5'10" and weigh in at 275. would love to be at 200


----------



## Bandera

So I am 14, 5'8 and I weighed 180, now i am at 161! WEight watchers is a amazing if you stick with it! Also wanting to go the the Rolex is very motivating...


----------



## Quedeme

Oh my Golden Horse!!! You will now be MY inspiration x.x

I am only 23 and built like you were in your first photo. It's maddening. I've tried diets and while I'm not an 'exersizer' I managed to stay fairly active and yet never lost weight...I don't smoke, or do drugs, or drink but I have the biggest, flabbiest stomach x.x it utterly groses me out! AND IT'S MINE! I don't 'mind' being a big person, and kinda like my 'badonkadonk' but my stomach is a never ending battle that I'm constantly loosing!!! I just don't understand it....To make thinks worse, a few years ago I had a bad back injury (I think is when it really started to get out of control) and now because my stomach is big, it pulls on my lumbar vertabra and it's hard for me to do ANYTHING....

How did you do it? What was your inspiration? What was your goal ladder?

My one and only goal is to just not hurt...that's the biggest frustration of my weight is that it just HURTS!!! There are days that I hurt so bad that all I can even do is cry and roll over to go back to sleep...-sighs-

It's more than just a little depressing...

I am 5'5" and weighed in at 250 the last time I checked....Thank god I have a belgian cross x.x


----------



## GraciesMom

Can someone tell me if I am at a normal weight for my age?

I am 14 years old, weigh 132 lb and I am 5'8". I am moderatly active. I'm on a swim team, we swim 3 days a week, two hours each practice.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

I'm sixteen, and now about 170.

I used to be about 130-140 and feel fat, at 5'5". I got put on a med that pushed me up here and it' s ridiculously impossible to lose. I'm not on that medicine anymore, but I'm exercising (even with disability!) and doing 1200-1500 calories a day. Eating healthy stuff, blah. I'm working on it.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

btw, I don't fit into any of my clothes anymore =[ I was in 12s, now I'm back in 8s, but I was in 4-6s before. Ugggh.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Unless anyone has any suggestions on non-paying ways to count calories--I'm going by nutritional information, eating ONLY to the serving size or to two serving sizes so I don't gots weird numbers, and following calculators on food restaurants. I'm actually /gaining/ weight, because I'm building more muscle, but it makes me feel better.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

^ I usually also split my food in half. I think that's really really helpful. Like tonight I took half of my dinner for lunch another day.


----------



## JumpsxGlory

GraciesMom said:


> Can someone tell me if I am at a normal weight for my age?
> 
> I am 14 years old, weigh 132 lb and I am 5'8". I am moderatly active. I'm on a swim team, we swim 3 days a week, two hours each practice.


To me that sounds about right with your activity level. If you have smaller bones that would make sense as well. If you think that you weigh too much just remember that muscle weighs more than fat!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

xdrybonesxvalleyx said:


> Unless anyone has any suggestions on non-paying ways to count calories--I'm going by nutritional information, eating ONLY to the serving size or to two serving sizes so I don't gots weird numbers, and following calculators on food restaurants. I'm actually /gaining/ weight, because I'm building more muscle, but it makes me feel better.


I highly recommend Calorie Counter Database - Free Online Diet Program best tool i could have every run into. I used to use it a lot but have slowed down due to summer being so busy and I forget- but I will be picking it back up again this fall. They even have horse riding in the exercise activities


----------



## Northern

I love to gorge on fruit in Summer, & never want to cook. I found some successful fruitarians online (one runs marathons), who are certainly slim, & thought I'd share. Google for more info; they count no calories or anything, & enjoy vibrant health! I think I'll start by eating all the fruit I want, & quit worrying about getting carbs, protein, & vegetables, at least till Summer's over.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Thanks! That really is useful! 
It's kind of hard with my disability, but I do like playing sports I can.


----------



## Waybueno

im 5'2 and weight 138. Not terribly bad but im still not comfortable with my body and I cant seem to loose weight. Theres mostly junk food in my house and it doesnt fill me up so I constantly feel haungry. And my weakness is cheeseburgers and french fries :x. Im gonna start taking my horse on trails everyday but instead of riding him im gonna walk with him and see if that gets me anywhere.


----------



## xdrybonesxvalleyx

Most people confuse thirst and hunger--drink lots of water and it should help with your hunger.


----------



## Waybueno

Thanks I'll try that :]


----------



## PaintedFury

I don't know if anyone is interested, but I have a couple of the Weight Watchers books. It didn't really work for me because I couldn't eat all the points that I was supposed to. I just don't eat that much in a day, especially if I drink a lot of water. I could scan them and e-mail them to someone if they wanted them, or ship them to you. I also have the calculator for Weight Watchers.


----------



## RusticWildFire

PaintedFury said:


> I don't know if anyone is interested, but I have a couple of the Weight Watchers books. It didn't really work for me because I couldn't eat all the points that I was supposed to. I just don't eat that much in a day, especially if I drink a lot of water. I could scan them and e-mail them to someone if they wanted them, or ship them to you. I also have the calculator for Weight Watchers.



I'm interested! I don't want you to have to scan them just for me though, so if more people are interested in having you scan them I'm totally in!


----------



## PaintedFury

^^^ I'll try to get it scanned within the next couple of days. I think I have to find it first though. I'm pretty sure I have a good idea of where they are.


----------



## RusticWildFire

That would be awesome! However, like I said I don't want you to do it just for me unless you have lots of time and are bored sometime! haha. 

Thank you


----------



## herdbound

I stepped on the scale this morning and weighed in at 150 pounds. Two years ago at this time I weighed 240...so that's 90 pounds GONE! I started out doing Atkins...and it did help me to cut the sugar addiction I have had all my life...but it was too much of a pain...and after awhile meat just gets disgusting. What I have done is switched over to artificial sweeteners - NO REFINED SUGAR - and cut back on the carbohydrates. I was a total carb junky. I also eat smaller portions...but after awhile smaller just becomes normal. And I do not snack...I eat two-three times a day. I do skip breakfast at times just because it makes me sick to eat too early in the morning...and I don't always have a chance to eat when I feel ready too. BUT the biggest weight loss came for me when I started riding all the time. Horseback riding is VERY athletic, and I enjoy it...so I get a workout without even having a workout. The calories burned during horseback riding are comparable to running and swimming for the same amount of time...and it feels like you are just sitting there doing nothing. It has been the biggest and best aid in getting rid of the weight and shaping my body. I NEVER thought losing weight would feel this good, everything feels so much better and I have so much more energy.


----------



## RusticWildFire

That is totally awesome! Congratulations to you!!


----------



## Redial

i was 180 after my illness and am now 165! I started my new lifestyle program 3 weeks ago yay!


----------



## herdbound

Good for you Redial...I feel so different after the weight is gone. I look to my riding for motivation, losing the weight has definitely made me a better rider. My neice is 12 and she is almost 200#, I am trying to encourage her to look to riding for motivation as well. The sad part is she has an older horse with a previously injured leg that swells up do to arthritis and the injury and my neice will ride the horse relentlessly which aggravates the leg. I have suggested to her that maybe losing some weight will help the horse, but she doesn't seem to be interested in it. I just know that today I feel so differently and will NEVER let myself gain this weight back. I don't think anyone understands besides those that have struggled with weight issues, just how much that stupid number on the scale dictates our lives. Deep down you know you are not that number, nobody else seems to understand it though. I really feel there is more prejudice over weight than even race in our society. Women are REALLY subjected to it alot, and the sad thing is I know alot of really beautiful women who are heavy and STILL very attractive people, that don't feel beautiful because of that number and they never really accept themselves thus they get robbed of so much. It truly is like a prison you carry around with you...until you decide it is time to set yourself free and love yourself no matter what that **** number is.


----------



## Shalani

I lost 30kg with exercise and eating right (not a diet).
I eat every 2 hours small high protien meals good fats and good carbs.
Its so much easier eating portion meals every 2 hours Im never hungry and I dont cheat because its all planned out. 
And my shopping bill has halved !!!!
Feel free to PM me if you would like some help/support 

Here's my before and afters


----------



## faye

I thought I'd add my little weight story here.

In the last year I have managed to loose 2 stone (28lbs to those who dont do stone) and so far I've managed to keep it off!!! I never felt hungry, I ate pretty much what I liked. I could eat out with friends and not have to worry too much. I could eat vast quantities of certain foods!

I did the slimming world diet and have stuck too it. I have so much choice that I dont get bored! boredom is when I start picking and end up eating fatty crap. I get very bored with food very quickly


----------



## Redial

I hurt my leg and need surgery int he next few months most likely and now my weight is creepign back again. in one week i've put on one kilo...poo the way i have to ride aggravates my foot but I still do it, despite the factt hat I limpe verywhere afterwards, and i have to drive 1 hour 3 days a week to TAFE for my course and that kills my foot, i'm wearing a cam boot right now. ugh, it's really upsetting me.


sorry about typos i'm zonked, so bored and tired and my keyboard is being a poo


----------



## Java Bean

Hey everyone,

I've been reading through all your struggles and truly feel very connected to each of you. 

I've always struggled with my weight and was always heavier than my friends which I think has always made me feel bad about my body. I'm getting married this summer and am through with feeling this way. Its about time I step up and help myself because no one else will. Its my place to change myself and I'm really glad I came across this thread. I see it hasn't had an update in a month or more but I really hope everyone is doing great and is benefiting from the thread just like I hope to.

So thank you for listening, sometimes its all we need for support. It was very hard to type this without crying but I did it. Yay me!

Best of luck, everyone. Stay strong. Thank you all for sharing your stories with me and others.


----------



## wannahorse22

*I'm joining!*

I hope nobody minds but I am going to start "journaling" here every day to keep on track

*November 18, 2010*

_I did better today. Well, I had 2 donuts and a piece of cake; bit it's still better than yesterday (yeah..it was BAD). I really cut down on the snacks though. Actually, the donuts and cake were all I had. Usually I totally binge when I get home from school; so today was an improvement! I hope to improve even more tomorrow I did workout for 51 minutes today though. I burnt like 400 calories. Just for kicks- I am 14 and a half, weigh 132 lbs, am 5' 6", and am 19% body fat. I workout about 6 times a week. I still habe trouble with my eating habits though. I really want to lose 5 or more lbs. I lost 4 lbs before and I felt amazing, I just want that feeling back:/_


----------



## IheartPheobe

I weigh about 112-117 (know its a wide range) depending on the day, and of course what i'm wearing when i'm being weighed, i can never really be sure, but the last time I weighed in I was nearing 120, and I am just 5'3. I like my body, never thought I was fat. It startles me that some people that are 3-4 inches taller than me and weigh about 10-12 pounds more than me think they are overweight. . does this mean I'm not "normal" weight?


----------



## faye

This is me 2 stone (28lb) heavier then i am now









This is me now! (i'm the one in purple!)


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Wow Faye, I am so impressed! That's a huge accomplishment. 

I'm trying to get from 155 to 135 right now and that's inspiring


----------



## GreyRay

Is it just normal equestrian bodybuild to have a lot of ***** in your arms and have a really slender waist, with a nice butt/legs? Cuz I have been seeing that a lot lately, in myself and others.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye

Yep horseriders have good shoulders and upper arms on them.


----------



## Eolith

I am also in the 150ish trying to get to 135ish range. Go team! What's your current approach, Dove? I've been trying to keep track of calories consumed and burned with the nifty www.livestrong.com My Plate. I just started getting pretty serious about it so we'll see how it goes and how long I last. Currently eating about 1500 a day and working out 30-60 min.

In terms of body build I agree. I'm not sure how much it does or does not have to with riding, but I do have relatively muscled shoulders, a slim waist, and curvy butt/thighs. I've got the type of build that a lot of the time if I get pants large enough to fit around my hips/butt, they're too loose around my waist and leave a "gap". Drives me up the wall.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

That's awesome. I lack the motivation and discipline you seem to have but I'm hoping once I get back into school and can do fitness classes at the gym that will help. 
Right now I'm trying to break my meals down to smaller meals throughout the day and eat healthier foods rather than just junk. 

I've also been walking every day for about an hour plus going to the gym when I can for 45 minutes to an hour. 

I'd like to start strength training but need to wait till I can have someone to show me the ropes. 


Unfortunately with all of this I haven't seen too much improvement. Today I weighed myself at 153 but I seem to fluctuate between that and 157 but can't get much lower than that. 

That is a nifty little tool though. I should start logging my food intake vs workout and see if maybe I can add or subtract somewhere.


----------



## Eolith

Lol, I don't know how much motivation/discipline I can really be credited with... this is literally my fifth day of doing it. As I said, we'll see whether I can keep it up and whether or not it's actually effective.

I think the biggest thing livestrong.com has helped me with is just keeping track and being more aware of the choices I make (almonds for a snack or cheese?). In the past I haven't really paid attention to what I eat (ask me whether I had 1 of the cookies or 5 and I might not be able to tell you). So far it hasn't been too difficult, I've even managed to sneak in a bit of chocolate and part of a maple bar without blowing the budget. That's probably a decent way to think of it... you have to budget your calories like you would your money! Last night I had about 300-400 calories left that I could potentially "spend", but I couldn't really think of anything I wanted to eat, nor was I that hungry!

Plus, livestrong.com has tons of tips and tricks to explore... so I've been picking up on a few simple things I can do to improve my lifestyle. Did you know that just getting enough water a day (8 glasses >> 64 ounces) can help boost metabolism? I've been getting to know my water bottle better.

It sounds like you're taking a perfectly reasonable approach! I would really like to learn some strength training techniques too. I'm thinking I'll look into some of the fitness classes my university offers next quarter.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Yeah I was looking around and I really like it. I need to work on the water too. I have a very bad soda habit. Quitting that would help immensely. 

My biggest issue is only eating when I'm hungry. I would have 'spent' those 400 calories in a second :lol: I tend to eat when I have nothing else to do. 

You should do the classes, they seem fun. Everyone seems to recommend Zumba, but I'm a little too self conscious for it. I've been thinking about trying kick boxing myself.


----------



## faye

Personaly I did the slimming world diet - all the food you can eat if you make it the right food.

I never ever felt hungry ever.


----------



## Eolith

Yep, my university just started a fitness class called WoW (Women on Weights). I think it sounds great since a lot of the time I would be the only girl in the weight room... and completely clueless while all of these buff dudes were hauling around 50 lbs or something.

I think WoW and a yoga/pilates class will suit me well, coupled with a few trips to the gym on my own and some walking. Not to mention horseback riding! It's a sport and I do it... a lot!


----------



## Spastic_Dove

That sounds awesome. I'd like to find a womens only group because buff men terrify me and thats pretty much what makes up my gym. Sounds like you have a good plan! 

Faye, I looked at that site and it seems a little too good to be true :shock: 
Do you pay for recipes, is that what the membership is?


----------



## Eolith

Lol, I haven't gotten desperate enough to be willing to pay for any sort of weight-loss membership... which is another reason I like the Livestrong. We'll see how it goes. If I have trouble making any progress I might give in and get a membership in something.


----------



## Spastic_Dove

Do you not get it included in your school fees?


----------



## faye

the membership is a weekly one for the support that the group gives and to keep you going (it is not much) it also includes any recipie that are on the website and the web support. It also includes an advisor on the end of a phone at any sensible time, for when you have a weak moment.

The recipe books and magazines are extra but you do not have to buy them in order to be successful.

I personaly loved it and lost 28lb in just over a year (and half of that was spent dithering about whether I wanted to loose those last 4lb) without ever feeling hungry. I was able to go out to restaurants with friends and have the occasional chinease without my weight loss suffering. and the main thing is that i have kept the weight OFF. Once you get to your target weight then it becomes Free.

ETA - believe me it works, There is one guy in my group who lost 15 stone in (210lb) in a little over 3 years!! 

There is one member who has lost 30stone (420 lb)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

I'd forgotten about this thread! I can't remember when/if I posted last, but I am back on Weight Watchers and I honestly think I'll be a lifetime member. It simply WORKS.

I joined at 196lbs last year, and I lost 12 pounds in a few months. I was 184lbs for Cuba this past January, and by summer of 2010 (6 months) I was back up to 212lbs! I was horrified.

I've been back on Weight Watchers for 10 weeks now and I've lost 10 pounds! I am ecstatic, and I fully intend to continue paying for membership. It works out to roughly $780 a year ($15 per meeting, but they have all sorts of specials and discounts) and it's worth it, in my opinion, if I can finally lose the weight and KEEP it off in a healthy fashion!

And, if you reach your goal weight, you become a lifetime member as long as you never go 2 pounds over your goal weight again! Mine is 155lbs so I have 47 pounds to go!  Lifetime members NEVER pay membership fees again!


----------



## Angel_Leaguer

Hey everyone!

I think Im going to start tuning in here for support to lose the lbs- I have been using Calorie Counter Database - Free Online Diet Program which has been a great tool (and its free!!!!) but I think im needing more mental support the fact support-

I started to lose last Feb... I weighed in at 210.6 (I'm 5'6 so that was on the lower end of obese according to my doctor) I pushed really hard for a few months and the first 10lbs came off really easy. I was on a 1500-1600 cal diet and exercised 2-3 times a week. Once summer hit I pretty much just maintained the weight I had lost. I was really busy and the food thing just slipped on me. Now within the last month I have kicked it back into high gear. I am currently at 179lbs looking to finish at 140lbs. I have set a goal at 8lbs a month but I know it will not come easy. 

The hard part for me though is that my boyfriend has become a little sour over this whole thing. I either like to workout when I get home from work (been using the beachbody Insanity program... quite the butt kicker) or I ride horse (been doing bareback since October an have seen some tightness in the upper thighs and much better balance) but I really like to fit in both for the night. He is just getting upset over the time amount I spend doing this. Time in the kitchen takes a bit longer also since I need to actually make something instead of taking it out of the package and throwing it in the oven. So we have been arguing a lot latley and it is really draining on me- I'm not sure where the disconnect is though since he really supported me when I started last winter. 

Anyways I know everyone on here is a great support and I look forward to dropping the lbs with everyone!!!!


----------



## Cinder

Argh I just posted my whole story but it's more than 126 days old. I'll post it again when I've recovered xD.

14 years old, beginning of year weighed 206 lbs. Everyone's told me I've lost a bunch of weight and my clothes are starting to get really lose. We shall see at spring's weigh-in at school. I'm about 5'4.


----------



## Cinder

Sorry for the double post, but I'd just like to say that I now weigh in at about 175 pounds! Of course I don't quite trust the Wii balance board and I'm not quite sure how tall I am (I kept getting 6' when I weighed myself today, and I'm 99.9% sure I'm NOT 6', so I put it down to 5'9 .) But if that's even ABOUT where I am that's the skinniest I've been in my life!


----------



## LoveStory10

I'm going to get on board with this!

I don't have a weight issue per say... but my thighs have a lot of extra baggage, and people have actually asked me if I'm pregnant due to my very large pot belly 

So gym... here I come!


----------



## MissH

I started p90x and show season is here - between the two I should be down 30lbs by September. LOL! Anybody else have some renewed commitments weight loss wise for the summer?


----------



## spookychick13

MissH: How do you like P90x? I have been contemplating it.

I recently completed Couch to 5K and I really enjoyed it...it's a great workout for anyone looking to add more cardio to their routine. It's 3x a week and starts you off very gently:
Cool Running | The Couch-to-5K ® Running Plan


----------



## EighteenHands

*The Great Weight Debate!*

Hi girls, 

I've tried Weight Watchers, slimfast, the special K diet, blah blah blahhhhhh..

Let's face it, "diets" don't work. The only thing that works, and the only thing that will ever work to keep your weight down is WILL POWER. Will power to control portions and cravings, will power to excercise everyday, will power to NOT over indulge...losing weight is an internal battle that alot of us fight everyday. Sometimes we win, sometimes we lose...but at the end of the day we choose what to eat and how much to move.

The only thing that keeps my weight to a resonable level is strict portion control, eating 6 small meals a day, and working out everyday for at least 30 minutes. Otherwise I turn into a huge bowling ball....and FAST!

On that note....I do watch what I eat and excercise frequently, but I am a plus size woman. I am also a horseback rider.


----------



## faye

EighteenHands said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I've tried Weight Watchers, slimfast, the special K diet, blah blah blahhhhhh..
> 
> Let's face it, "diets" don't work. The only thing that works, and the only thing that will ever work to keep your weight down is WILL POWER. Will power to control portions and cravings, will power to excercise everyday, will power to NOT over indulge...losing weight is an internal battle that alot of us fight everyday. Sometimes we win, sometimes we lose...but at the end of the day we choose what to eat and how much to move.
> 
> The only thing that keeps my weight to a resonable level is strict portion control, eating 6 small meals a day, and working out everyday for at least 30 minutes. Otherwise I turn into a huge bowling ball....and FAST!
> 
> On that note....I do watch what I eat and excercise frequently, but I am a plus size woman. I am also a horseback rider.


Diets do work. I've lost 2 stone (28lb) on the slimming world diet and kept it off for nearly 2 years. This is eating at normaly times along with everyone else and not having to kill myself working out. I ride every evening but that is about the only exercise I do. I'm a UK size 8 which is a US size 3 or 4.
I eat everything I please. The trick is everything in moderation and that includes fun things like chinese takeaways or indians. Replace oils with low fat sprays, replace full fat soft drinks with diet versions, exchange batter for bread crumbs, bake chips instead of fry them, go for a medium McDonalds and not a large!


Heck I personaly witnessed a lady in a wheelchair loose 3 stone in 6 months on the slimming world diet so no extra exercise needed.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

I am a guy and was 165 and in a few weeks gained 7 lbs so now i am 172. Had a bit of a thyroid problem a few years ago and gained alot of weight and then got meds for the thyroid and lost 20 lbs. But i am i guess normal weight now.


----------



## Cinder

Our weights and heights were taken in school today. I didn't hear exactly what my height is but I believe it's around 5'4. And I weigh 160 lbs! This is TWENTY POUNDS lighter than I remember ever being when I was SHORTER!  

I'm still a ways off from my goal weight and those sweets are starting to call to me a bit more, but when they do I make sure to eat them in moderation (because if I didn't eat them at all I'd eat everything else in the house), and I'm still happy with how well I'm doing so far!

I'm cheering you guys on!


----------



## Fellpony

*Riders weight loss/support thread*

I am on a weight management programme to sort my weight out after I piled it on through quitting smoking. Its not a diet it is healthy eating and making healthy choices. But it could just aswell be a diet for some of you.

I would like to start a thread for anyone who has a few pounds/kgs to lose and wants some online support to get there.

Every lb I lose makes it easier for my little mare to carry me. And I hope will improve my riding once I am fitter.

Join in if you are trying to lose some


----------



## Fellpony

I weigh xx stone and 11 Lbs to start with today a fornight later I was weighed and now weigh

xx stone and 8.5 lbs a loss in a fornight of 4lbs 

I have got over 6 stone to lose yet .


----------



## tinyliny

Fell Pony, I dont' know what "stone" means, first of all.

I was wondering about the food plan, what's it like? And are you in some kind of program where you go weekly or see a doctor? 
I need to peel off weight too, and years ago had great success using a "diet" or food plan developed at John Hopkins University for diabetics. It was basically no white flour items, no refined sugar items.

There were 4 meals in a day, with the last one being smaller and having a carbohydrate basis. That last meal, I would often have a bowl of oatmeal, milk and blueberries, was like a Godsend to me . I would be more comfortable eating the other meals (which are high in veggies and do have limited quantities) , knowing that I had my little "desert" meal in the evening. But, of course, it can't be any later than two hours before bed. So, I would eat it around 8:30, and retire at 11.

Getting off of sugar is very hard at first, but once you do, the cravings for it subside. It takes about 2 weeks to get it out of your system. I have done this multiple times, as most overweight persons, I lose and gain. In recent years, I stopped trying to lose altogehter. Middle age made it so very difficult that I just get really discouraged and don't try. But, I am realizing that I have two choices, and only two; Stay too fat or try. I feel ready to try.


----------



## Poco1220

I lost about 50 lbs last summer (then got pregnant so dirt plans are on hold until new years). But Myfitnesspal.com was a huge help and completely free! They also have iPhone and droid apps for logging food on the go 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Red Gate Farm

_I've lost at least a thousand pounds._
_A feat, you say, that quite astounds!_
_But no, it's just the same old ten,_
_Over and over and over again._

I think this is a nice idea, thanks for starting it 

The best diet I was ever on was also for diabetes, and given to me by the hospital dietician. I wasn't hungry (but BOY those sugar and carb cravings!) and I actually lost on it. I wish I had kept it, but the new dietician took it, pooh-poohed it and gave me a new one that didn't work for me. _*sigh*_ :-(

Time to try again!


----------



## Fellpony

tinyliny said:


> Fell Pony, I dont' know what "stone" means, first of all.
> 
> I was wondering about the food plan, what's it like? And are you in some kind of program where you go weekly or see a doctor?
> I need to peel off weight too, and years ago had great success using a "diet" or food plan developed at John Hopkins University for diabetics. It was basically no white flour items, no refined sugar items.
> 
> There were 4 meals in a day, with the last one being smaller and having a carbohydrate basis. That last meal, I would often have a bowl of oatmeal, milk and blueberries, was like a Godsend to me . I would be more comfortable eating the other meals (which are high in veggies and do have limited quantities) , knowing that I had my little "desert" meal in the evening. But, of course, it can't be any later than two hours before bed. So, I would eat it around 8:30, and retire at 11.
> 
> Getting off of sugar is very hard at first, but once you do, the cravings for it subside. It takes about 2 weeks to get it out of your system. I have done this multiple times, as most overweight persons, I lose and gain. In recent years, I stopped trying to lose altogehter. Middle age made it so very difficult that I just get really discouraged and don't try. But, I am realizing that I have two choices, and only two; Stay too fat or try. I feel ready to try.


I am 45 years old lol and work in stones and lbs 14lbs = stone I will work it in Kgs too it just doesn't come naturally to me 

It is a programme run by my local Health Authority aimed at reducing the future health care cost of overweight and obese people in our community.

We meet weekly in a gropu setting and have talks and demos on healthy eating and a weigh in. Topics we have covered so far include portion size,Way to cut fat down in our diet. Food Labeling.

I am learning to eat the correct foods, cooked in lower calorie ways ie grilling instead of frying food. I find the groups setting really good way to learn as well as meeting new people.

I was overweight when I quit smoking 15 months ago and swapped cigarettes for sweets and choccolate and my weight rocketed. Now I want to lose the weight permannently by eating healthier. Its simple thing like swapping white bread for brown bread. Swapping full fat milk for semi skimmed etc.

In the UK we have Wieght Watcher and Slimming World also do weight management and weighins but charge £5 per session and push you towards ready meals  and I am getting the same thing via my Health Authority with unbiased information and weigh in for free


----------



## Fellpony

Red Gate Farm said:


> _I've lost at least a thousand pounds._
> _A feat, you say, that quite astounds!_
> _But no, it's just the same old ten,_
> _Over and over and over again._
> 
> I think this is a nice idea, thanks for starting it
> 
> The best diet I was ever on was also for diabetes, and given to me by the hospital dietician. I wasn't hungry (but BOY those sugar and carb cravings!) and I actually lost on it. I wish I had kept it, but the new dietician took it, pooh-poohed it and gave me a new one that didn't work for me. _*sigh*_ :-(
> 
> Time to try again!


Love the little saying 

I hope lost of people join this thread alongside me.:wink:


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Having a support group really helps!  It's a great way to exchange ideas and since you go once a week, assists on keeping you on the straight and narrow.

I just wish healthy food wasn't so expensive! 

And I hate :evil: that they put the sweets and chocolate bars right at the till when you're going out the store.


----------



## Idlepastures

After failed diet after diet, my doctor put me on a diet pill as a last ditch effort before weight loss surgery. 

While I'm not 'obese' I am over weight, and need to loose it before it effects my health. 

However, I am 75lbs down from my highest weight of 370. It took me almost 7 years to loose it though. I went on this diet pill, and have only lost 12 lbs in 3 months. Not bad, but also not good, either. My biggest problem is fried carbs (french fries, etc) and fried chicken. *sigh* I am a carb a halic.


----------



## KDW

I lost enough weight to be a nice 135lbs last year before I got pregnant and put on 60.  When I went in the delivery room I was 197 ( Right now I weigh 183 it is not coming off easy...but I am trying really hard. My daughter just turned a year old. Before getting pregnant my highest weight was 179 so this whole 183 is totally killing me! P.S. I am only 5'1!


----------



## Joe4d

Humans evolved on the edge of starvation, we are programmed to eat the fattiest foods we can find, and to eat large amounts to fatten up for the lean times. 
We have a great system that regulates our bodies, eat less and your body simply slows down, get older and cant run or throw a spear as well ? thats ok your body holds a little more fat as you age to see you through.

Thats what you are up against. You must overcome biology to change your body fat percentage,
Cut back on calories without lowering the volume of food to the point you are hungry all the time and end up with a lower metabolism
Increase weight training, heavy weights low reps to build muscle mass,
DOnt eat fake foods. Fake foods are usually the worse, most processed chemicle laden fat heavy high calorie foods there are.
If you cant look at it and tell what or where it came from it is a fake food.
An apple grew on a tree, pretty obvious, what the heck is a twinky ? see my point.

So sayeth the man sitting on a tugboat eating cheetos while surfing the net,


----------



## Saddlebag

There is evidence stating that all the sugar subtstitutes actually make one hungry because the body doesn't read it like sugar. There is too much focus on weight when it should be on measurements. As one puts on muscle the body changes it's contours. Don't dream of being model thin, but think of being muscular and fit. Don't use the excuse to not body build that you don't want to be built like a man - it won't happen, not enough male hormones.


----------



## tinyliny

KDW said:


> I lost enough weight to be a nice 135lbs last year before I got pregnant and put on 60.  When I went in the delivery room I was 197 ( Right now I weigh 183 it is not coming off easy...but I am trying really hard. My daughter just turned a year old. Before getting pregnant my highest weight was 179 so this whole 183 is totally killing me! P.S. I am only 5'1!


 
It's a whole different ballgame when you have children. You are in a different group now. YOu can still lose weight, but it isn't like prekids, and probably won;t be so much like that ever again. When you have small kids at home, and if you are a home mom, it's hard not to graze, and eat their "leftovers". And you get tired of chasing toddlers, but it isnt' really excersize. And you feel a lot of frustration that makes you want to "be nice to yourself" and have a sweet or such. So, I feel for you and your challenges. But you also get a lovely little girl , and that's worth a LOT!


----------



## coops2

Fellpony said:


> I am on a weight management programme to sort my weight out after I piled it on through quitting smoking. Its not a diet it is healthy eating and making healthy choices. But it could just aswell be a diet for some of you.
> 
> I would like to start a thread for anyone who has a few pounds/kgs to lose and wants some online support to get there.
> 
> Every lb I lose makes it easier for my little mare to carry me. And I hope will improve my riding once I am fitter.
> 
> Join in if you are trying to lose some


I usually find that riders are good candidates for bikes. The one big difference is that your providing the horsepower . Good Luck.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I was doing really good after my son was born (7.5 years ago lol). I was right around 150lbs, which is what I was in high school and college (156 in high school, 145 in college). I wasn't extremely trim, but I have always been muscular and "big boned" (I know that sounds like cliche excuse, but I do have very broad shoulders and naturally broad hips). When I got pregnant with my son, I had morning sickness extremely bad and dropped almost 25lbs in a month. At my lightest, I weighed 125lbs and wore a size 5. When I delivered my son, I weighed 164lbs, then dropped back down to about 155lbs right after he was born.

Anyway, I got pregnant again and had a miscarriage at 6 weeks. During the course of the six weeks I was pregnant, I gained almost 40lbs (the only thing that sounded even remotely good to me was raw cookie dough). After the miscarriage, partly because of my weight and partly because of my ex-husband's reaction to my miscarriage, I got depressed and couldn't lose the weight. 

Then, when I got divorced (two years after the miscarriage), I was stressed and barely making enough money to live on, so I lost all the weight I had gained and then some (dropped down to 140lbs). I was confident in my body (partly thanks to a boyfriend who loved me no matter what weight I was) and I felt great. 

Fast forward to two years ago. I moved back to my hometown to go back to school. My parents were helping me out and my mom would make sure I always had groceries. She also makes MASSIVE Sunday dinners. I ended up gaining back almost thirty pounds in a matter of a few months because all of a sudden, I had enough to eat...and then some. lol I dropped a few pounds working for my friend, exercising her horses (lunging them and cleaning stalls, really), but nothing to write home about. Then I got my job (full-time cashier at Goodwill) and all of a sudden the pounds starting melting off. I dropped a pant size in about two months and I didn't change anything except now I was walking around more. I was happy with how quickly my pants were starting to get loose. Then they moved me into production at work (processing donated items) and I packed on the pounds again (I think it was due to stress...working in production, you have certain quotas you have to meet, which can be stressful). I went up two pant sizes in a matter of a month and a half. Now that I'm a cashier again and have started working with Aires, I've dropped back down to where I was when I started my job last year (in November). 

I know that was a novel and I just rambled, but there it is.

Part of my problem is that I don't get hungry more than once a day. I usually eat one meal a day (at work...which is generally around 7pm when I close and 1pm when I open) and sometimes snack a little. On my days off, I don't really eat. I got used to not eating after my divorce because I usually couldn't afford to eat (being literal here...I would save my money all week so that when I had my son on the weekend, I could get him something to eat). I know this isn't a good thing, but I honestly CAN'T eat three or four meals a day. I get sick if I do. I hate eating breakfast because it makes me hungry for the rest of the day and then I end up eating more.

I'm actually fairly active. I walk a lot at work (putting clothes away, helping out in the back, that sort of thing) and I clean my stall just about every day. I hike when I get the chance, which isn't often lately, but I love it. 

I would really love to get back down around 135-140lbs again. Right now, I think I weigh about 175lbs.


----------



## Cinder

Drafty, have you tried eating small snacks throughout the day instead of one big meal? I gather that that's the way humans are supposed to eat, although for most people that way of eating just wouldn't work out for them, but it sounds like it would work for you. Pack some healthy or not-so-bad snacks, like celery, etc.

I lost about forty pounds and still have at least forty if not fifty pounds to lose *sigh*.

My biggest issue is my love of food. I was so bad when I was younger, that when I first started to diet I could eat a HUGE meal (like five big chicken fingers, a nice fat serving of fries, and about five chicken wings) and barely be full. Once I started dieting and cutting down my portions, as well as started eating more slowly, I became happier with less, but it seems to become harder rather than easier. It's like my body is practically screaming at me to have some really greasy fries, or about five bars of chocolate..._Oh, you've dieted soooo long, you deserve it, _the little devil on my shoulder goes. I just tell it to shut up, :lol: but it's still hard sometimes.


----------



## EighteenHands

I am on OPERATION LOSE 50 POUNDS myself! I don't care about being 'fat' or 'skinny' I just want to improve my athletic ability and be able to ride longer without being winded. I want to be the best I can be 

so far I've lost 10lbs and it takes A LOT of will power! I'm seeing a difference already and it's been very empowering.

Good luck on your journey...I know you can do it!

xoxo

~Lizzy


----------



## nuisance

FIRST KID, GAINED 16LBS, LOST 18 LBS.... SECOND KID, GAINED 30 LBS, KEPT IT ALL! i SO WISH I HAD A RIDING PARTNER, I WOULD RIDE MORE OFTEN, AND LONGER! I HAVE NO FRIENDS THAT RIDE, EXCEPT ONE OF THE DOC'S I WORK WITH, I WAS RIDING HER TB, UNTIL I GOT MY OWN QH. SHE HAS YOUNG KIDS SO SHE DOESN'T WANT TO BE GONE ALL DAY RIDING, OR ALL EVENING, LIKE I WOULD LIKE TO. I HAVE THE WANT TO, THE NEED TO, BUT I HAVE NO WILL POWER WHAT SO EVER. DRUG REPS BRING TOO MANY SWEETS AND FOODS THAT ARE NOT GOOD FOR ME, THAT I CAN'T SAY NO TO! 
GOOD LUCK EVERYONE! 

GREEN GATE FARM.... GO TO THE AMERICAN DIABETES ASSOCIATION WEBSITE, THEY SHOULD HAVE A GOOD DIABETIC DIET TO FOLLOW. WHEN PATIENTS COME TO SEE MY DOC, FOR WEIGHT LOSS. WE GIVE THEM THE DIABETIC DIET PRINT OUT! VERY GOOD LOW FAT LOW CHOLESTEROL DIET.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Cinder said:


> Drafty, have you tried eating small snacks throughout the day instead of one big meal? I gather that that's the way humans are supposed to eat, although for most people that way of eating just wouldn't work out for them, but it sounds like it would work for you. Pack some healthy or not-so-bad snacks, like celery, etc.
> 
> I lost about forty pounds and still have at least forty if not fifty pounds to lose *sigh*.
> 
> My biggest issue is my love of food. I was so bad when I was younger, that when I first started to diet I could eat a HUGE meal (like five big chicken fingers, a nice fat serving of fries, and about five chicken wings) and barely be full. Once I started dieting and cutting down my portions, as well as started eating more slowly, I became happier with less, but it seems to become harder rather than easier. It's like my body is practically screaming at me to have some really greasy fries, or about five bars of chocolate..._Oh, you've dieted soooo long, you deserve it, _the little devil on my shoulder goes. I just tell it to shut up, :lol: but it's still hard sometimes.


I do "graze" throughout the day, but I'll be the first to admit that it is not on anything good. lol I love fruits and veggies and such, but I have this bad habit of forgetting about stuff in my fridge, so any good food I do buy ends up going bad.


----------



## newbhj

Do NOT eat low fat. You will not lose much/any weight and will feel like crap. Fat is not your enemy, fat is the key to losing weight. The "healthy" whole grains suggested by the government is nothing but made up by the government. Think about it, what did paleolithic people eat? The vast majority of their diet was meat and fat, maybe the occasional plant the found or a piece of fruit. They NEVER ate wheat/ whole grains and they were lean and trim with good teeth despite no brushing. When man started to eat wheat/grain they got shorter, fatter, and had more tooth problems.
Cut the majority of your carbohydrates out of your diet and replace them with high fat (GOOD fat like animal fat/coconut oil, NOT canola oil/corn oil etc.) and protein (meat!).
Do not follow any guidelines recommended by the US government, they "follow the money" so to speak. I have eaten high fat for a year and a half, and I have double the energy, hardly ever get sick (once for about two days a year ago), and have lost about 20lbs and built SO much muscle (for hanging onto horses!)

@DraftyAires: If you are getting hungry soon after breakfast, I would recommend eating 3-4 eggs for breakfast (I do an omelet with lots of cheese) and sometimes I'm not hungry for over 5 hours.

ETA: And about the cholesterol thing, if you're a woman, your cholesterol is almost never an issue. For women, the higher the better actually.

and some links! Just to show that I'm not making stuff up!
http://robbwolf.com/
http://www.fathead-movie.com/
http://www.garytaubes.com/blog/


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

newbhj, I don't eat breakfast. I usually don't start getting hungry enough to eat until about 4:30 or 5pm.


----------



## newbhj

DraftyAiresMum said:


> newbhj, I don't eat breakfast. I usually don't start getting hungry enough to eat until about 4:30 or 5pm.


Oops I misread, it's midnight here and I'm tired!
My bad


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

newbhj said:


> Oops I misread, it's midnight here and I'm tired!
> My bad


lol...no worries. At least you didn't mis-rate someone on eBay 'cuz you were so tired.  Yeah, did that the other day when my bridle came.


----------



## newbhj

DraftyAiresMum said:


> lol...no worries. At least you didn't mis-rate someone on eBay 'cuz you were so tired.  Yeah, did that the other day when my bridle came.


Oh gosh! I bet the seller is scratching their head trying to figure out what they did wrong!
Unless you rated them too high on accident, in that case, their probably cheering.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I meant to give them five stars on shipping (even though the USPS took FOREVER, it wasn't the seller's fault...they got the bridle in the mail the day after I paid, which was Friday, which meant it went into the mail on Saturday, which was really cool) and accidentally gave them four. lol She sent me an email basically asking "What the heck?!" and I told her that it was late when I had done the feedback and I had meant to put five stars, but apparently my finger slipped (stupid laptop touchpad!) and I was sorry. She seemed to accept it okay.


----------



## Fellpony

I know I have got a long way to go yet. I have stopped riding my pony till I lose some weight ( I should have bought horses but they are sooooo big lol) My weight lose will hopefully be spurred on by want ting to get back riding again ASAP. She carries me fine I just feel so guilty riding her at my size even more so since I saw a vido of us riding 

I am planning doing loads of groundwork with her and inhand jumping to keep me active.

I am really pleased some others here are also losing weight too, I will have someone to moan too lol. It goes on so easy but it takes ages for it to come off


----------



## kitten_Val

I actually don't think healthy food is that expensive. Organic may be (but I always take "organic" with grain of salt, the latest long research done in Europe shown no difference when people use "organic" and "normal" food). I find the pre-cooked food to be not all that healthy, as well as restaurants (much less canteens like McD and all that junk). So basically I try to avoid chips, sodas (that one is easy - soda makes me sick in fact), too much of chocolate (still eat some), snacks for sure, etc. Not always successful (some time I break my rules and get a bag of chips  ), but I try my best.

Interesting enough often I still feel hungry after the restaurant even though I ate more than my usual cooked home meal. I wonder why...


----------



## Fellpony

I agree healthy food is not that expensive we have actually cut our food bill but funnily we eat more fruit and veg and salad now. I am enjoying the freshness of the salad with a bit of salad dressing I am enjoying eating salad for the first time in years.

Being english I love our classic favourite dish ...... fish and chips  Well my partner has come up with a smaller portion that is cooked healthier so I can still once a week have my favourite dish.

I think you have so much more choice to be inventive with your meals when using fresh foods we never eat the same thing twice in a week.

I even have chcoccolate in a smaller portion for a treat


----------



## Cinder

Sometimes you have to break the rules and have something delicious, but not all the time. Today after Gym I went to my locker and had a mini Kit-Kat to reward myself for working so hard! :lol: (We're playing ultimate frisbee but my team stinks. But we're getting better every day! Perhaps one day we will actually win a game! :lol


----------



## kitten_Val

Fellpony said:


> Being english I love our classic favourite dish ...... fish and chips


That's a good one.  What I do is I usually bake fish and potato together (put them in layers). No oil added, and its still very good.


----------



## mobbingl

I have been reading a nice, free e-book about weightloss and dieting. Very easy to follow and makes a lot of sense, google 'brain over brawn' and you should be able to find it from the first link.


----------



## anbrady90

I have always struggled with my weight. When I was in my teens my mom got me a personal trainer and I was 5'4 and got down to 118lbs. Now I'm 5'6 and 155lbs and it's killing me! I HATE my hips and thighs so much. I'm joining a gym tomorrow and kicking my butt into gear, even tho my boyfriend says I'm beautiful I want to feel somewhat comfortable again, even tho I still thought I was fat when I was 118. I remember the day I went up to 123lbs, I cried forever. I"m 21 years old and ready to be skinny again : (


----------



## dee

The company I work for, who shall remain nameless, has just announced a set of incentives to lower health care costs. Smokers and workers deemed to be overweight will be charged higher premiums than non-smokers and non-overweight workers. While the intent is understandable - they want to promote heathier lifestyles and save on healthcare costs (don't we all?), they have provided no avenues of assistance for those who smoke or those who are over weight. 

Our insurance does not cover smoking cessation medications or programs, nor does it cover weightloss medications or programs. At 5'2" and 270 pounds, I have a _long_ way to go, and now little time to do it. Sad thing is, doctor set my goal weight at a reasonable 150 pounds, but at that weight, my company will still consider me overweight.

With daughter and her hubby and 5 kids living with us, daughter usually does the cooking, since I get home pretty late in the evening. Since hubby is also considered overweight and may be subject to the same weight requirements as company employees, I guess daughter will have to cook for her family and I will have to fix something for hubby and I when I get home. Fish and salad actually sounds pretty good, anyway.

I'm a nibbler - I nibble all day long rather than eating regular meals. I can also switch to much healthier nibbles (I do love raw veggies), they are just a little less convenient to nibble on. 

While I think I resent being told by my company that I have to lose weight, I guess I can look at it as an excellent motivator, and I am SURE my Dancer will appreciate it in the end!


----------



## Saddlebag

My wise mother instilled in us that if one eats until they feel full, then we've eaten too much. None of us were overweight. TV was controlled and if we hung around the house in good weather there was usually some chore could be found for us to do. It was more fun to round up kids for pickup baseball or hockey.


----------



## sparrowrider

Hello all. I'd like to join in. I struggle with my weight; I have hypothyroidism and I broke my right foot badly several years ago. While it was non-weight-bearing for about nine months, I gained a ton, and then my mom passed away and I gained even more because I ate nothing but junk.

I'm exercising a lot more, and want to add more than I already am -- pilates or similar for core strength for riding, especially. But I also need to modify my diet. I'm considering a primal/paleo type of diet but haven't managed it yet. I need to clear out the pantry and go on a good grocery shopping trip.


----------



## Red Gate Farm

sparrowrider said:


> Hello all. I'd like to join in. I struggle with my weight; I have hypothyroidism and I broke my right foot badly several years ago. While it was non-weight-bearing for about nine months, I gained a ton, and then my mom passed away and I gained even more because I ate nothing but junk.
> 
> I'm exercising a lot more, and want to add more than I already am -- pilates or similar for core strength for riding, especially. But I also need to modify my diet. I'm considering a primal/paleo type of diet but haven't managed it yet. I *need to clear out the pantry* and go on a good grocery shopping trip.


If you can afford it, clearing out the pantry is a great way to start! If the "bad" foods are not there, you can't eat 'em!

First thing I did was stop buying soda pop. Even diet. None of it is good for you.


----------



## Cinder

> If you can afford it, clearing out the pantry is a great way to start! If the "bad" foods are not there, you can't eat 'em!
> 
> First thing I did was stop buying soda pop. Even diet. None of it is good for you.


I completely agree. My family has pretty much stopped drinking pop and started drinking more water and fat free milk instead. (Can't say I'm completely in love with the fat free milk though).


----------



## WriteStuff

I've been slowly and surely been making weight-loss progress since February, more or less following the "No S Diet". I've also gotten a lot of help from Health Month, which is a socially directed monthly goal-setting/tracking site. 

I've almost always been a heavy person, even as a kid, with previous brief interludes of being less-heavy that mostly did not result from specifically trying to lose weight. My biggest prior weight loss was around the time my 2nd child was born, when I was living in Bolivia. The combination of nursing child #1, being pregnant with child #2, not having a lot of control over what I was eating and living outside the usual U.S. food culture, constant low-level intestinal parasite load, bad morning sickness, and doing tons of walking/housework by hand resulted in my dropping from around 208 down to 145 over an 18 month period. Unfortunately, once I was back in the U.S., I wasn't able to keep it off.

My starting weight this time was an all-time high of 221 (at 5'5"). Ever since I got back into riding 3 years ago I was telling myself I'd lose weight really gradually so I could be a better rider. Of course, without changing my eating/exercise habits, all that happened was I slowly continued to gain.

As of today, I'm down to 180, which puts me on the cusp of finally being no longer obese, but merely "fat." My goal is to keep going until I'm actually a normal BMI. During that brief period when I weighed 145-150, I was a size 10-12 and I thought I looked pretty good. I think 135 would be about ideal, but we'll see if I get there. My biggest goal is to continue to trim down my butt and thighs (which is bound to happen, because that's where most of the fat is left!) Every little bit helps.

I've found the No-S approach to be really easy to follow--it's just a handful of simple rules--and I feel like this is a way of eating I can live with in the long run. The main thing I've added to the basic No-S approach is that I also serve myself lunch/dinner on a salad plate rather than a regular dinner plate, as a simple form of portion control.


----------



## Cinder

What's the No-S diet WriteStuff?


----------



## WriteStuff

Cinder said:


> What's the No-S diet WriteStuff?


Three simple rules: no sweets, no snacks, no second helpings (except on days that start in S, which for me I interpret as "twice a week"). Like I said, I also go a little further and limit my portions by eating meals that fit on a alad plate. I really like its simplicity, and that it doesn't require me to give up foods I like (pulled pork!) or snack on things I don't like (baby carrots!) or pay a lot of money for over-engineered "fake food". 

There are times when I'm hungry (like, uh, right now), but there are also times when I'm tired or distractable or my muscles ache, so it's really just something I've learn to try to soldier through.


----------



## Pawsnfur

This is a great group, thanks OP. Does anyone want to have daily weigh ins? Perhaps we can email each other if someone doesn't post...for accountability. I am 36, mother of four, sugar and diet Pepsi addict. I dont sleep well and suffer from depression and fatigue. I am so overwhelmed and worn out that I just can't seem to get any exercise in. That's why I love being able to go to the ranch. It forces me to get up and be active. I am currently about 248 and want to lose about 80 pounds. My goal is to feel like I could ride in public and not be so embarrassed. Right now, I have a headache, a head cold, am soooo tired from getting up at the soccer fields at 8am to coach and desperately need a nap so I'm forcing myself to go muck stalls. I know I'll be happy once I'm there.


----------



## Cinder

Pawnsfur, I need to kick my butt back into high gear for my diet so I will do daily weigh-ins with you.

And thanks WriteStuff, all that stuff is my weakness so I think I will try that diet!


----------



## Fellpony

Pawsnfur said:


> This is a great group, thanks OP. Does anyone want to have daily weigh ins? Perhaps we can email each other if someone doesn't post...for accountability. I am 36, mother of four, sugar and diet Pepsi addict. I dont sleep well and suffer from depression and fatigue. I am so overwhelmed and worn out that I just can't seem to get any exercise in. That's why I love being able to go to the ranch. It forces me to get up and be active. I am currently about 248 and want to lose about 80 pounds. My goal is to feel like I could ride in public and not be so embarrassed. Right now, I have a headache, a head cold, am soooo tired from getting up at the soccer fields at 8am to coach and desperately need a nap so I'm forcing myself to go muck stalls. I know I'll be happy once I'm there.





Cinder said:


> Pawnsfur, I need to kick my butt back into high gear for my diet so I will do daily weigh-ins with you.
> 
> And thanks WriteStuff, all that stuff is my weakness so I think I will try that diet!


I would like to daily weigh in with you both. I really need to sort my weight I have stopped riding till I drop some weight  With riding a pony I need to be at least 2 stone lighter before I ride her again. I have been doing groundwork with her such as clicker training and I am adding inhand walks to help me drop the wieght.


----------



## dee

I'll join in, but I don't think I'll weigh daily. My weight fluctuates too much, and I'd get too frustrated. I'll try weekly, and see what happens?


----------



## Cinder

Good plan, dee!


----------



## Pawsnfur

I went out and rode a little today. Lounging my mare actually gave me a workout. I learned today that my paint knows how to do barrels. She gave me quite a run and we worked on building up her endurance by sticking with a steady trot for at least 15 minutes. She seemed to like it because she didn't fight me once, which she usually does at certain points on the property. Afterwards, though, at my husbands request. We hit five guys and I had a bacon cheeseburger with fries! Why do I do that to myself. I was 75% through my meal before I remembered I shouldn't eat stuff like that. Sooooo...I decided that it was my "last meal". Until I lose at least ten pounds. No more junk, no more unnecessary fat. I remember. I swear, I actually forget. Uggghhh


----------



## dee

Pawnsfur, I don't _forget_ per se, but I get too lazy at times. Daughter and her hubby are living with us, and she usually fixes dinner since she's home during the day. She doesn't like to cook, so she uses a lot of prepackaged foods (hamburger helper) and such. All high fat and high salt.

I told her that I would fix something a little more simple for hubby and I - the other day we had lightly sauteed fish and some salad, with a whole wheat bread roll. Most of the time I just eat what daughter fixes because I'm too tired and too lazy to fix something better.

Or, I'll just stop and grab something from a fast food place. Fortunately I'm too broke these days for even the dollar menu these days!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

I guess it contributes to this, but about 2 years ago i had gone from 120 to 150 lbs in a matter of less than a year. And i had the same diet, thought out the time being. But i went to the doc for blood work and they found out my thyroid was way outta wack. The thyroid is in the bottom of your neck, and i had hypothyroid disease. Where your thyroid does not produce enough thyroid hormone, so thats why i gained so much weight so quickly. I got meds for the thyroid and i went to 120 again and then slowly gain muscle weight up to 176 now. I am a guy too so thats why i got so much weight more.


----------



## Cinder

Do you know if it's hereditary by any chance? I know my mother has thyroid problems.


----------



## Puddintat

Hypothyroidism is hereditary. My grandma, mom, and I have it, unfortunately.


----------



## Fellpony

Tommorrow is my fornightly weigh in , I am keeping my fingers crossed I have lost some weight but I will record what I weigh no matter wether I lose or gain 

Walking the dog for extra excercise, poor dog lol. I have eaten salads and small meals. Swapped my dinner plate for a smaller sized one.

So fingers crossed for me


----------



## Cinder

I'll try to remember to weigh in tommorow too. I've been too lazy to lately.


----------



## dee

I'll weigh tonight...if I remember and we don't have any more earthquakes. I can't get that stupid song out of my head! (I feel the earth...move...under my feet)


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Just wanted to say quickly, I just started herbalife 2 days ago at my non preggers highest ever. Been losing the same 30 pounds yearly for the past five years.... I need change.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony

120.3 kg starting weight.... after 4 weeks... 118.0 kg 

I have lost 2 1/2 kg this fornight woo hooo

It has toook some effort on my part cutting portion sizes, only eating natural food ( no junk food or choccolate) ie fruit and veg with small ammounts of egg, meat and fish. I swapped white bread to brown bread and now the biggest change I walk my dog for 20 mins 3 times a day at a fast pace.

I have this week also aplied for a referral to the local gym/swimming pool which I will get at a considerable discount. it should be through within the month  No more couch potatoe in the evenings.

I am not currently riding till I lose enough weight as I only ride a pony. But that nearer to my weigh goal for getting back in the saddle.

So all in all a good start I think:lol:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Okay. So, I haven't posted in here before. But, I have a goal in mind now. I bought a dress today that I have been eying at a local thrift store. It's a beautiful burgundy silk dress, but it's a size 10 and I currently wear a size 14 (although all my jeans are loose on me)...and as we all know, silk is NOT the most forgiving material. I would really like to be able to wear it for Christmas, but I definitely want to wear it by New Year's (not sure I'll be doing anything, but I'll FIND something to do in order to wear this dress lol). 

I just got very confused, though. I went out and weighed myself and I weigh 182lbs. BUT, I fit just about perfectly into the size 12 jeans I was wearing at around Christmastime last year. They're a little snug around the waist, but fit absolutely perfect everywhere else. Sooo confused!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

Dang it! Was going to add a pic to my first post, but didn't get to it in time. So, here ya go. The dress. Doesn't look like much on the hanger, but it is GORGEOUS! It's an Antonio Melani dress.

Without flash:








With flash:


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Nice dress! I have a few in my closet that I haven't managed to actually wear when I fit them, so they are all tagged up sitting in my closet gathering dust...working on it though.

So I weighed in this morning at 186.2. I started dieting last Sunday at 192, which was three pounds of water weight up from my recent most "normal" weight.

I have not managed to get below 155 in the past 9 years since my daughter was born. I gain and lose that same 30 pounds above that literally yearly ever since we moved to PA in 2008. I got pregnant and had my son in 2009, lost weight due to BF and Nutrisystem....then proceeded to take ONE SEMESTER of college that put me up to.... 195. IN ONE SEMESTER!!!!!!!!
Anyway, I need to lose the weight, so currently trying Herbalife. The shakes actually taste like drinking cake mix, so it's not unbearable.  I do believe that working out and stuff would facilitate being healthier, but I did have a tumor removed from my right ankle in December of 2009... I think it may be growing back, so...In any case, I will be happy if I continue to make progress on the Herbalife stuff, even if it is a little pricey.


----------



## Fellpony

It was my fornightly weigh in today, I was absolutely dreading being weighed, due to the fact that I really broke my healthy eating programme this fornight. I have eaten one Macdonalds, one packet of chocolate biscuits and had a night out drinking. So I went in and was expecting a gain. I have however lost 1/2 pound  so in my book any loss is a loss


----------



## demonwolfmoon

That's great Fellpony! 1/2 a pound loss is a lot better than staying the same or *gasp* a gain!!! ...
That being said...
I've been bad for like a week...and I'm not weighing myself til next Monday or later...after a few days of strict strict strictness following Thanksgiving. I'm going to be good today, eat turkey tomorrow, then be good and try to get back on track for school.


----------



## Fellpony

I am sure you will find the will power to be good 

I have been healthy eating for 8 weeks and kind of rebelled against my partner lol but I intend to be good this fortnight even increasing my excercise. I got give some gym equipment so I am using a treadmill and air walker each night. As well as walking our dog and walking several circuits of my horses paddocks.

I certainly think it is harder to lose weight.


----------



## BCtazzie

I'm the weight loss wagon. Went to put on my ski pants and some how they have shrunk. even my work pants are feeling tighter. weather has been poo here and I'm an air fern. 
My goal is to do 30minutes on the elliptical every 2nd day, I just gotta get the dust off it. I like the idea on the fortnightly weight ins.


----------



## Fellpony

BCtazzie good luck with the excercise programme. My trousers a getting looser ;-)

My fornightly weigh in is through the local health authority. I am on there healthy eating programme and have to lose 5% of my body weight during the programme.

I am losing weight just through choosing healthy options to eat. Its not a diet its a lifestyle.


----------



## BCtazzie

this time last year I was fit, carry a 15kg pack up and down a mountain fit. I'm not patrolling anymore so I'm not doing what I use to do exercise wise cause, well, I'm not doing a job where my safety and that of other depends on my fitness and strength. I'm off to cry on the elliptical for 30minutes......


----------



## Fellpony

Well Christmas and New year has come and gone, I ate mince pies mmm had boxes of choccolate for presents had some booze and some christmas pud and when I weighed myself today I had only gained a 1 lb 

I started going to the gym in Dec and now work out for 30 mins every night and have just upped my swimming from 30 mins to 60 mins every night too. 

I am starting the new year at 16 stone 12lbs and I have 20lbs to shift before I can ride again so I am going to work out and swim as much as it take to get back in the saddle by March.

My pony and the fact I want to do Long Distance Riding is my motivation


----------



## Fellpony

Fellpony said:


> Well Christmas and New year has come and gone, I ate mince pies mmm had boxes of choccolate for presents had some booze and some christmas pud and when I weighed myself today I had only gained a 1 lb
> 
> I started going to the gym in Dec and now work out for 30 mins every night and have just upped my swimming from 30 mins to 60 mins every night too.
> 
> I am starting the new year at 16 stone 12lbs and I have 20lbs to shift before I can ride again so I am going to work out and swim as much as it take to get back in the saddle by March.
> 
> I have already lost 11lbs and dropped a jodphur size since Oct
> 
> My pony and the fact I want to do Long Distance Riding is my motivation


I have already lost 11lbs and dropped a jodphur size since Oct


----------



## Country Woman

good for you 

good luck


----------



## dee

I lost 40 pounds last year - before I had my little "riding accident" in June. Unfortunately, I've gained nearly 20 pounds back due to my lack of mobility. I'm up and around better, now, although I still have a hitch in my gitalong. Daughter agreed to help me lose weight by being my "drill instructor" and not letting sit around on the computer all evening when I get home from work. 

We'll see how that works out...


----------



## Moveurasets

I am not big on new year resolutions, so I am not making 1  BUT I did just get my new horses and I need to lose some anyway lol. So me and my horse get a workout everyday now, will see how it goes.


----------



## Country Woman

Moveurasets said:


> I am not big on new year resolutions, so I am not making 1  BUT I did just get my new horses and I need to lose some anyway lol. So me and my horse get a workout everyday now, will see how it goes.


I agree I don't believe in resolutions either 
I would like to eat healthier and excercise


----------



## Moveurasets

Well I am a stay at home mom, so I pretty much just sit around clean and do for kids. Grab a bite of whatever when I have time its very bad habits lol. I was kind of getting depressed also, started sleeping more and just feeling crappy. But now I have my 2 horses they relax me, take my mind off everything else, no time to stress over things when your worried about a 1300 lb horse stepping on you or whatever lol. I am feeling so much better, love my Buddy still working on Kate she doesn't care for me as much as her son does lol.


----------



## Skyseternalangel

Hey ladies and gents,

Though I am not plus sized.. I still want to offer my support!!!

YOU CAN DO IT!!! !!!! Great job for getting where you are and keep on trucking!!

Cheering for you on the sidelines


----------



## sparrowrider

I'm considering doing Weight Watchers again. I had great success with it in the past and lost about 60lb. (I gained it back when I broke my foot and it was non-weight bearing for 9 months, and shortly after my mom passed away and I ate a lot of junk food because I didn't want to cook.)

I'm going back and reading through the thread, but is anyone else on WW? I think it would be more interesting if there were an equestrian group. I have used SparkPeople but it's more "confusing" for me than just tracking Points. 

I have a pair of Der Dau dress boots that are about 1" short of zipping all the way up, so I am hoping to lose from my calves, ha ha. Anything would be good, though.


----------



## Country Woman

my hubby is getting an exercise bike


----------



## Tnavas

This is a great thread - I'm going high protein low carbs. I don't do well on carbs anyway they make my head fuzzy. I have a protein shake for breakfast and lunch and my favourite meat and frilly lettuce for dinner. 

I've been on this for a couple of weeks and already feel far better, more energy and less sleepy. When I feel hungry - or have an attack of the munchies I go and look at the picture I have on the fridge - me now and me thirty years ago - it drives me to the kettle and I have a cup of tea instead.

2012 is my year to be riding competitively again. On Saturday I rode again for the first time in many years


----------



## Fellpony

Great to have you all here trying to lose some weight  I like the idea of having the picture on your fridge. I am going to put pics up of me from years ago around my house.

When I am in the gym I keep thinking it will be better for my pony if i lose weight. I am looking forward to learning to canter this year


----------



## Country Woman

Yea i am trying to lose some weight as well
hubby's buying me an exercise bike


----------



## trailhorserider

Tnavas said:


> This is a great thread - I'm going high protein low carbs. I don't do well on carbs anyway they make my head fuzzy. I have a protein shake for breakfast and lunch and my favourite meat and frilly lettuce for dinner.
> 
> I've been on this for a couple of weeks and already feel far better, more energy and less sleepy. When I feel hungry - or have an attack of the munchies I go and look at the picture I have on the fridge - me now and me thirty years ago - it drives me to the kettle and I have a cup of tea instead.
> 
> 2012 is my year to be riding competitively again. On Saturday I rode again for the first time in many years


Wow, Tnavas, I wish I had your will power! I would probably loose a ton on what you are eating. 

I AM doing low-carb though. Kind of like my own version of Atkins. Anyone else out there doing low-carb?

The really cool thing about it is if you get hungry you CAN eat. You just have to pick the right foods. I love chicken and meats and so low-carb works for me. 

I lost 22 pounds on it before and unfortunately gained it back, but I started my "diet" again the day after Christmas and have already lost 7 pounds. With low-carb you can loose weight quick!

I have never had the patience for Weight Watchers. Loosing weight seemed like watching grass grow. I would get frustrated and give up. But with low-carb I see results so that keeps me focused on my diet. 

Any other low-carb dieters out there?

I really want to get back down to 189, which was the lowest I got on my diet before I fell off the wagon. Then if I can keep going, even better. But my first goal is to get that 22 pounds off again. 

My motivation is to be lighter for summer riding AND I eventually want to be able to ride my colt. He's 18 months old right now. If I can diet for a year then he will be old enough to saddle train and maybe I will be at a reasonable weight by then and can ride guilt free.


----------



## Tnavas

trailhorserider - good on you for making a start on your diet - Mine is sort of Atkins too - except that because I have high blood pressure I'm not allowed bacon - my favourite food because of the amount of salt in it.

I'm a total carnivore so find Atkins great - I need to lose about 40kgs - I sometimes wonder how I manage to move - it's the equivalent of carting around 2 sacks of horse feed 24/7 - no wonder my knees protest! I find actually picking up and carrying one sack of feed difficult at the best of times.

I keep a good stock of meat in the freezer and when I feel peckish will grill a piece of steak - yum! Just about to have my lunchtime meal replacer and fetch my fatty horse in from the grass. 

Keep focused!


----------



## goldrushx

I'm joining.
I am borderline overweight :/
I am going to loose 4lbs this month (just over one pound a week)
I won't be able to report every Friday as I don't weigh myself too much as it often gives me false hope (some days I just weigh less....)
GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!xx


----------



## goldrushx

I'm joining.
I am borderline overweight :/
I am going to loose 4lbs this month (just over one pound a week)
I won't be able to report every Friday as I don't weigh myself too much as it often gives me false hope (some days I just weigh less....)
GOOD LUCK LADIES!!!xx


----------



## Tnavas

goldrushx - I don't weigh myself either - I go by the fit of my clothes! Less dissapointing!


----------



## dee

I am a veggie lover. If I ate only what I wanted to eat, it would be little more than veggies - raw, steamed, stir fried - it doesn't matter. Meat is a very small part of the diet I would choose. The bad thing? I would need something as a filler - a little brown rice or a bread roll. I have no problem eating bread with no butter, so maybe a whole wheat roll?

I'm going back on my diet - I'll have to diet extra hard, though. I just can't seem to get this stupid knee to heal up - most likely my weight is causing the slow healing. I've been taking the stairs at work, but my knee is telling me that I need to cut back to taking the stairs only a few times a week. 

Good news, though. I have a saddler that says she can find me a saddle that will work for me, my horse and my budget, so maybe come warmer weather I can get in more riding. 

Sadly, my mare is getting on in years - though she still has quite a few good years left - no sign of arthritis, but with her sickle hocks, I'm sure it will come sooner rather than later. The good news is - her filly, now 18 months old, is going to be just like her - built exactly the same, so by the time Dancer needs to retire, Rain will be there to step right in...


----------



## Tnavas

dee - try to add plenty of protein to your diet - lentils are a great source - the protein keeps you feeling full longer and you don't get hungry. 

Put me on a weight watchers type diet and I'm a gibbering wreck after a few days - the carbs cloud my mind and the general type of food leaves me starving. Off for breakfast now - 1 chocolate flavoured protein shake - keeps me going until lunch time.


----------



## dee

I probably don't eat as much meat/protein as I should in order to build muscle as I lose weight. I do eat peas, beans and lentils (I love lentils in soup!).

I think that one of the reasons I eat so many veggies is that they are "legal," and I can nibble all day the way I like to eat. 

I am thinking I need to make up some "dieter's soup" to take to work as well. Sipping something hot like that tends to be very hunger satisfying. Bet I could through some lentils in there, too! Bump up the protien without adding a whole lot of calories!


----------



## Tnavas

Sounds good! Give the high protein meal replacers a thought to they are really yummy!


----------



## SouthernComfort

Love this thread! I've been having weight problems since my mom died when I was eight. I've always been a big girl. A year ago I decided that I needed more help to help me get started. I went to the Dr. Cried when I weighed in at 288. I was hard core to loose. I now weigh 204 a year later and have stalled. I stress about it from the moment my feet hit the floor till bedtime again. And all this worry over it has caused me to eat unhealthy again which makes me worry more and get mad at myself. I dont ever want to go back to the weight I was. I have worked to hard. Dr says I need to weigh around 178. And i'm so close!


----------



## Country Woman

good luck with your weight loss Southren


----------



## SouthernComfort

Thanks Country. Its so hard for me. I prolly need to talk to someone. I think I have a serious problem. After my mom died I turned to food. Had a bad childhood after she died. I would always hide food. I binge sometimes and not where anyone sees. So I'm still hiding it.
My Dr. put me on bontrail to try to help me. It did for awhile but even if I feel the affects I still make the wrong decisions about food. I also suffer the affects of loosing so much. I have large amounts of skin hanging on me. 

I am proud to say I've went from a size 22 to a 14. I have gotten rid of my old clothes and refuse to go back a size higher.

My plan is a healthy oatmeal breakfast, work out, light lunch of grilled chicken salad, afternoon snack, and a veggie supper. And an evening workout. I tried to not exceed 1000 calories a day. Dont worry, my Doc said for me to have no more than 800 a day. This is what I was doing when I lost my first 70lbs. I lost on average 10 to 17 lbs a month. But I fell off the wagon back in November and have almost gained 15 lbs back.


----------



## SouthernComfort

Sorry! I just invaded this thread! 

May I join this support group?

Felt good to get some of that off my chest.


----------



## Country Woman

SouthernComfort said:


> Thanks Country. Its so hard for me. I prolly need to talk to someone. I think I have a serious problem. After my mom died I turned to food. Had a bad childhood after she died. I would always hide food. I binge sometimes and not where anyone sees. So I'm still hiding it.
> My Dr. put me on bontrail to try to help me. It did for awhile but even if I feel the affects I still make the wrong decisions about food. I also suffer the affects of loosing so much. I have large amounts of skin hanging on me.
> 
> I am proud to say I've went from a size 22 to a 14. I have gotten rid of my old clothes and refuse to go back a size higher.
> 
> My plan is a healthy oatmeal breakfast, work out, light lunch of grilled chicken salad, afternoon snack, and a veggie supper. And an evening workout. I tried to not exceed 1000 calories a day. Dont worry, my Doc said for me to have no more than 800 a day. This is what I was doing when I lost my first 70lbs. I lost on average 10 to 17 lbs a month. But I fell off the wagon back in November and have almost gained 15 lbs back.


Sounds like a good plan to me and remember to treat your self too 
Congratulations with your weight loss 
good luck if you ever want to talk pm me ok


----------



## SouthernComfort

Thanks! Done good so far today. One day at a time.

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Fellpony

Well Done southern comfort on the weight loss. Your welcome on this thread  I know how hard I work at the gym and swimming just to lose a pound or so.

So losing 70lbs is fantastic achievement.


----------



## SouthernComfort

I still have 40 lbs left to go. Seems like a small feat compared to what I've already lost. But its getting harder and harder. Gotta long road ahead. So glad I found this! Good support! We can encourage each other!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SouthernComfort

OMG! My hubby just brought home cracklings!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tnavas

SouthernComfort said:


> OMG! My hubby just brought home cracklings!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



If you are on a Carb free diet - have a piece. Just don't eat the fat and carbs at the same time.


----------



## Country Woman

btw what are cracklings


----------



## Country Woman

I had a slimfast for breakfast and lunch and I had soup and a cheese 
sandwich for dinner


----------



## SouthernComfort

It may sound gross but if you frow up in cajun country, its the best!
Its pork skin that has the oil (lard) fried out of it. They are cut into strips or square pices. And while they are fried, they are seasoned with awesome cajun seasoning. Theyre pretty crunchy.

I had oatmeal for breakfast, lean quisine roll thingy for lunch, healthy choice for supper and two bits of cracklings. Had to have a taste! I let the kids eat the rest.


----------



## SouthernComfort

I was trying to post a pic of some. But I'm on my nook and cant seem to figure out how to copy. I know it does. I accidently copied the other day. And thats suppose to be grow up not frow up lol.


----------



## Country Woman

I had another slimfast for breakfast


----------



## SouthernComfort

Had nothing for breakfast. Another of those roll things from lean cusine and an extra lean grilled burger on whole wheat flatbread and a serving of baked sweet potato fries. Total calorie count for the day is 780! Ate good but still stayed under!


----------



## Country Woman

I need to get a calorie counter


----------



## Moveurasets

Login - Everyday Health
Is the calorie counter i use. it also has a weight tracker and so on.


----------



## SouthernComfort

Well. Started off good with oatmeal. Nothing for lunch, to busy, but ate three of my husbands homemade tacos! Have no idea what kind of calories is in those! Tomorrow will be better!


----------



## Country Woman

thank you for the advice 

I am getting an excercise bike too


----------



## Fellpony

Weighed myself today and I finally hit my 1 stone target :lol:

I only have 14lbs or 1 stone till I can ride my mare again. This will make me work extra hard at the gym now.


----------



## SouthernComfort

Congrats and good luck Fellpony!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Congratulations fell pony


----------



## Dreamquete

I think this is a wonderful idea. It's so hard trying to do this alone. I lost 22 pounds from Halloween to Christmas, and then I fell off the wagon, so to speak and gained 5 back. I had wanted to set my personal goal for 2012 at 60 more, but now I have to make it 65. I was doing so well, eating healthy and controlled amounts until the holidays derailed me. I'm struggling trying to get back on track. Hope this group will help me to stay focused. I recently purchased a wonderful draft cross gelding, well-trained low level eventer/foxhunter, etc. I got tossed from my TB in June - broken tailbone, dislocated and broken finger, concussion, sprained ankle. I'm fighting fear now, worried about getting hurt again. I'm in my 50's and sad to say, it takes a heck of a lot longer to heal now. Hoping to get back in shape and lose the rest of the weight, so I can truly enjoy riding again. I used to jump 4', but that was 17 years ago. Need some encouragement! 
Dreamquete


----------



## SouthernComfort

Hi Dream! I'm so sorry about your accident. 
I to fell off the wagon during the holidays and trying to get back loosing again. Its really hard. I have more trouble during the weekends. 

Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Country Woman

Hi Dream 
don't give up 
keep up the good work


----------



## demonwolfmoon

OK guys, starting a new weight loss program today. there was a bit of a hang up and i'm trying not to let it bother me....I ordered the new nutrisystem, because they have a fifty percent off deal...with a buddy bucks certificate (i can send one if anyone is interested), you can add that code and pay 138 dollars!!!! for a month of food, which is a good deal.

Anyway, I've lost weight with them before, and I custom order because I'm a picky witch and I like my chocolate... guess what? The computer glitched or something and my order went through as a "favorites"....=(

The CS rep said I can send stuff back, but Im flying out in less than a week, I don't want to deal with that! So I'm thinking I will suffer with the meals I don't really like...I lost thirty pounds with them last time before I went off the wagon and stress ate myself back up. I gained seven pounds in a week recently too. 0.O I know from what I ate that much of that is water (oh soy sauce....you are not my friend)...but it's still a bad place to see the scale reading 193. =/ 

anyhow, I could use the moral support...last time I was down seven pounds in the first week, and I'd be happy for the same, since i'm flying back home to San diego (!!!) for the first time in three years next thursday. Wish me luck guys!!!!


----------



## Tnavas

Demonwolfmoon - good luck with your diet - it's such a great feeling to have lost some weight - I have lost 6½kgs in a couple of months and I feel so much better now. It is such an incentive when you start losing. 

I've not used the prepared meals as I'm a fussy one too - I've replaced breakfast and lunch with a protein shake. Fills me up and I like the flavour.

Take each day at a time and don't despair if you slip occaisonally.


----------



## Country Woman

I need some advice 
What can I use for a secure mounting block to get on the horse 
my right leg is shorter than my left


----------



## waresbear

They sell rubber mounting blocks with steps & all. Also if you have those portable steps for RV's, they work well too.


----------



## Moveurasets

Well today I saddled up my mare kate put a bit in her mouth (1st time since I have had her) she has been in a pasture for a few years, but didn't seem to mind. Lead the kids around on her (she loves kids) and then I got on her, My gelding (still in the pen about 100 feet away) was fine with the kids on her but when I got on her he got mad he only thinks I should pet him. So we were leading her around with me on her I have not rode in 12 years and gained weight since then, I felt really off balanced riding her lol but did ok, until my gelding started acting up in the other pen running bucking, Well she saw him running so she started to run hit the end of the lead and yielded her butt which was REALLY fast needless to say with me not expecting it and being off balance to begin with I fell right off the side lol. Only thing that got hurt was my pride so I got up got back on, and it was fine from then on but Does anyone else feel unbalanced being heavier??


----------



## Tnavas

Yep me! The reason I've not ridden for so long is that I felt like a weeble on board. Really lost my nerve. I've lost 14ils and feel a lot better and am much more confident now. Still having trouble getting on but thats partly horses fault for not standing still while I pluck up the couurage and balance to get on. Just off now to ride

Well done though for getting back on - not sure how I will deal with that yet.


----------



## Moveurasets

Ya I would really like to lose some weight before I do serious riding, my horse holds still i just used the round pen to climb over and on lol. Might also be because I haven't rode in a long time. Or most likely being heavy And not riding in a while lol.


----------



## Country Woman

waresbear said:


> They sell rubber mounting blocks with steps & all. Also if you have those portable steps for RV's, they work well too.


Thanks I will take a look around


----------



## Walkamile

While I don't feel off balanced with the extra weight I carry, I feel bad for my horse. I eat and cook very healthy foods, but my body is built for survival. Nuclear holocaust and I'll be able to survive on stored goods my body has in reserve!

So with all that said, I am pledging to lose the weight I feel I need to, (you know that feeling when you bend down to tie your shoes, kinda like a near death experience :wink and will report every week to you. Need to be accountable and support would be good. 

I'll also tweak my workout, to help jostle my body into waking up from the comfortable snooze it's in. So instead of walking/jogging 3 miles, I will add some yoga to schedule. 

**deep breath** okay, off now to have coffee with a friend, I will not get a pastry, and will use that fake sweetener. Everything counts!


----------



## Fellpony

Walkamile said:


> While I don't feel off balanced with the extra weight I carry, I feel bad for my horse. I eat and cook very healthy foods, but my body is built for survival. Nuclear holocaust and I'll be able to survive on stored goods my body has in reserve!
> 
> So with all that said, I am pledging to lose the weight I feel I need to, (you know that feeling when you bend down to tie your shoes, kinda like a near death experience :wink and will report every week to you. Need to be accountable and support would be good.
> 
> I'll also tweak my workout, to help jostle my body into waking up from the comfortable snooze it's in. So instead of walking/jogging 3 miles, I will add some yoga to schedule.
> 
> **deep breath** okay, off now to have coffee with a friend, I will not get a pastry, and will use that fake sweetener. Everything counts!


I publically do my weighin to it helps motivate me.


----------



## Fellpony

Lost 4 lbs

But its my birthday week and my partner is taking me out for a nice meal with drinks. So might need to be very good after my birthday.


----------



## dee

Congrats on the weight loss! But, ummmm, I found the four pounds you lost - want them back? 

Seriously - I've lost about three pounds in the last week. Took a rather nasty fall in the pasture last night, and am really stiff and sore today. Sincerely hope that it gets better quick so I can use the stairs again..


----------



## Fellpony

Dee you can keep the 4 lbs he he


Hope your not to sore for long :-|


----------



## Country Woman

I lost 1 pound from last week what am I doing wrong I exercise 2x day for 20
minutes are mashed potatoes my down fall lol


----------



## Fellpony

Country Woman said:


> I lost 1 pound from last week what am I doing wrong I exercise 2x day for 20
> minutes are mashed potatoes my down fall lol


1-2 pounds a week is a good achievement. Lose it slowly and it stays off.


----------



## Country Woman

thanks Fell Pony


----------



## bighorserider

Country Woman said:


> I lost 1 pound from last week what am I doing wrong I exercise 2x day for 20
> minutes are mashed potatoes my down fall lol


First off, you may be gaining muscle too. One pound is GOOD. You should be aiming for 1-2 a week. 40 minutes a day just may be too much. You should do every other day so your muscles can repair themselves. You can over train which then doesn't take the weight off. Slow and steady. I lost .2 last week and consider it a win because I didn't gain .

This week? Who knows. PMS


----------



## Country Woman

oh i see good I idea 
I did not go any bike rides today But i went for a walk


----------



## Fellpony

I went to my first aqua fit class then did 40 mins in the gym. and tonight I joined my fitness pal.com, Made a profile ( FellPony) then looked up about all the excercise I do to see how many calories I burn. Filled out todays eating and it works out how much you will lose in so many weeks..... love it.

It even has a bit about horse riding in the excercise section and how many calories burned walking or trotting.


----------



## Country Woman

I hope to lose some more and that will helpfully 
get me in better shape to mount a horse


----------



## Saddlebag

Aquafit is good for poor joints but the cool water of the pool puts on swimmer's fat. I swam for years and it wasn't until I was out of it for several years that I lost that fat. It's how the body protects itself. When you watch the Olympics, the gymnasts are lean and muscular. The swimmers don't have that look yet all are top athletes. There's a new book out "I Can Make you Thin" Here are some excerpts
*1. When you're hungry, eat.*

Hunger is the enemy of weight loss. When you don't eat, your body goes into survival mode, which slows your metabolism and causes you to store fat. If you starve yourself, you are far more likely to binge.
*2. Eat what you want, not what you think you should eat.*

Depriving yourself of a piece of cake or a slice of pizza simply makes you desire that food all the more because it's suddenly forbidden. Allow yourself to eat your favourite foods in moderation in order to curb your cravings.
*3. Eat consciously and enjoy every mouthful.*

Simply shovelling food into your mouth causes you to miss your body's cues that you are full. Slow down, put down your knife and fork between bites and chew your food thoroughly. Savour every bite and you will automatically eat less.
*4. When you think you are full, stop eating.*

Many of us simply eat until our plates are empty, ignoring important signals from our bodies that we are full. Listen to your body; at your first inkling that you might be full, stop eating


----------



## Country Woman

good point saddle bag


----------



## Tnavas

Good info Saddlebag - I'm on a low carb diet so the other day when at a friends I had a lovely ham, tomato and beetroot sandwich. I so noticed all the different flavours and savoured each one. The sandwich became a feast of flavour yum! Because I ate it slowly I only had a one slice sandwich. The other half my friend put in a plastic bag for me to take home and eat later. It was lovely.


----------



## Bellasmom

Okay, I'm jumping in here for some support. Lost 60 lbs doing Jenny Craig in 09. Moved to the country where I can have my horses at home, but kept my job in another state. Now I work 1week on/1week at home. The week I spend at work I got into the habit of eating fast food or eating at work (hospital cafeteria), so now I've regained about 35 lbs. I am restarting "my" version of Jenny Craig subbing Lean Cuisine and Weight Watcher foods, but having difficulty with motivation. Hoping that posting my progress (or lack thereof) and following others will help me stay on track. Starting weight....201.6. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tnavas

Bellasmom - keep focused, try to chose those good meals - even cafeteria food can be OK if you chose the right meal. I've been doing really well using the protein shakes. I keep a satchet or two in my car and a shaker so if I call on friends and there is a meal possibility I can make up a shake and be proud of myself.

Take each day at a time and don't feel bad if you have a treat day.


----------



## Country Woman

I am not going to be doing anything competitive with my horse


----------



## TurnNBurn625

i will be 21 yrs old in june. i had a baby at 19 yrs old. so now my size 12 hips are now size 14 that look like they have been painted on. my belly still looks like a bulge with stretch marks. i also have gained weight in my thighs. i am 5 ft 5 in my weight is supposed to be 140-150. i now weigh 192. i need some tricks to get rid of the bulge, my hips and thighs. i need to join a group like this. so im subscribing.


----------



## Country Woman

Well I can tell you from experience I had a baby at 20 and 21 and it took years to shed the pounds 

good luck


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Can I join in here? I was a size three my whole life, even after having four kids, I am 41 now. Due to quitting smoking, and breaking my legs, one after the other, two years in a row. I need to lose 30 pounds.
I am 5.3 and weigh 165.
I have a bunch of muscle and my doctor told me to ignore those chart things, I weighed 125 wearing size 3.
I wear a 10/12 now. My thighs are rubbing and my belly is gross.
I am a wonderful cook with a large family. It is hard for me to cook the good stuff for them and eat rabbit food.


----------



## TurnNBurn625

Country Woman said:


> Well I can tell you from experience I had a baby at 20 and 21 and it took years to shed the pounds
> 
> good luck




thanks. im going to start a workout routine today. i may even throw a halter on my horse and let him go jogging with me.


----------



## Tnavas

Great to see new members - Susan - rabbit food sucks! Do you like meat? If so go for the low carb diet - I've lost 14lbs since just before Xmas doing this. Protein shake for breakfast and lunch and a meal in the evening - lots of meat and the low carb veges and fruit. Snacks are cheese and chicken nibbles and yummy stuff like that.

Start the kids into healthy eating by not buying the naughty foods, give them healthy snacks and lunches for school - head for the Atkins web site for some really great low carb recipes - wonderful for those that like to cook.


----------



## Country Woman

I weighed my self today and i am down to 187 lbs lost 3lbs 
I feel good


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

I'm going to be back to ridding once a week for half an hr as per the doctor due to back issues but then ill be up to 3 times a week when i lease and I'm hoping if i go to groom everyday at least and some ground work it should help i remember seeing a chart where grooming took like 300 calories ridding helps too


----------



## Country Woman

good luck to you


----------



## Golden Horse

Come and join the by the tens group, pledging to lose just ten pounds, ten pounds is really doable right? Some of us will be doing lots of tens, but lets all start celebrating success 10 pounds at a time

http://www.horseforum.com/plus-sized-riders/losing-tens-112760/


----------



## Country Woman

I have all ready done that thank you


----------



## nuisance

I've been watching this thread, on and off... sometimes I don't scroll down far enough down the forum page to remind me. But, here at work, we started a "Biggest looser" about 5 wks ago. So far I'm the winner!  I've lost 28 lbs. Doing low carb. I'm a meat eater, so low carb works great for me... but, it's after I'm done that I get into trouble! Because of family history, and my borderline high blood sugars, I've got to get it off and keep it off. I'd be happy with another 50 lbs off... If it goes off as quickly as the first 28, I'll be exstatic.. but, I won't hold my breath. I'm sure I'll get to a "plateau" that will be hard to get past. I really hope for an early spring so I can ride more, for my and my horses sake! Have a 2 day trail ride (non-competitive) in Decatur, TX about mid April, 15 miles Sat and Sunday. and I want to get us in good enough shape, we won't be huffing and puffing! Besides, we'll be looking better and healthier..

So, I'm going to try to come on and try to give/get support for when I'm getting weak!


----------



## Country Woman

good for you nuisance


----------



## Country Woman

I have not lost weight nor did I gain


----------



## Walkamile

My scale says I haven't lost any weight, but my clothes are saying something different!

I'll just keep doing what I'm doing, walking/running 3 miles 6x's a week and eating healthy while watching portions. 

On a side note, I'm thinking about getting the Insanity workout. Does anyone out there have any experience with it? I've got a few questions about it.


----------



## Country Woman

Walkamile 
I am the same way 
I think you are just getting more toned


----------



## Fellpony

I gained 3lbs this fortnight ,what with my daughter staying here and buy snacks I was to tempted  and I wanted to spend my time with her so didn't go to the gym or swim at all.

Now back on track, to start losing by tens


----------



## Country Woman

yea when hubby is at home I tend to eat more


----------



## Country Woman

I weighed myself today and I lost 2 lbs 185 now
yea


----------



## Golden Horse

Fellpony said:


> I gained 3lbs this fortnight ,what with my daughter staying here and buy snacks I was to tempted  and I wanted to spend my time with her so didn't go to the gym or swim at all.
> 
> Now back on track, to start losing by tens



According to my scales I gained 3 pounds in three days:shock: I'm hoping that is water weight, I'll find out when I weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## Country Woman

don't fret Golden Horse


----------



## Tnavas

Country Woman said:


> I weighed myself today and I lost 2 lbs 185 now
> yea



great news Country Woman


----------



## Country Woman

thank you Tnavas I feel better now


----------



## Jumper12

skittlesfirehawk said:


> i remember seeing a chart where grooming took like 300 calories ridding helps too


how much grooming do you have to do to burn 300 calories?? that seems like a lot lol


----------



## Country Woman

I weighed my self today and I lost 1 lb 
185 - 184


----------



## gingerscout

I was doing real good on a diet, till life interviened again..lol, the last couple of weeks have been stressful, with family issues, and work issues.. ive kind of fallen off the wagon.. then theres people who tell you things, or lie to your face to make you feel better, and then you realise they were lying, so that doesent help..


----------



## Country Woman

Yea that does not help Gingerscout 

just try again


----------



## Twilight Arabians

I have lost 40 pounds so far, started off at about 230 and now weigh 190, my goal weight is about 150, or less, but I think 150 would be a more normal weight for me, in high school I ran 4+ miles a day, lifted weights, and did a lot of aerobics and I was never under 140, so I would just be happy to get back to that.


----------



## Country Woman

I would be happy with 175 lbs


----------



## Country Woman

Yea I am down to 183 lbs 
I am very happy


----------



## stormyous

Hi guys,

I started at 166.8 pounds and now im down to 161 pounds at 5ft 1'. Still have 25 more to go.


----------



## Country Woman

congratulations Stormy 
I am 5'6''


----------



## Country Woman

I am now 183 I did not lose nor did I gain


----------



## Country Woman

I weighed my self today and I am down to 182 lost 1 lb


----------



## stormyous

uggghhh I went from 157.0 to 159.8.


----------



## Tnavas

stormyouse - so knkow the feeling - makes you want to eat a whole packet of your favourite chocolate biscuits in despair!

Mine went back down last week to the weight of three weeks earlier - so now back on track.

I just wish all the thin peoplpe would hurry up and buy all the easter eggs - the shops are still full of them and they do my head in with their insisant "Buy ME, Buy Me" as I walk past.


----------



## OnTheBit

I'm at my highest weight ever at 185 lbs. I'm 5'6". I'm very uncomfortable with my weight. I'm having no luck in losing weight. What are some startegies that have worked for everyone else?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fellpony

*I am getting back on the healthy eating plan again I lost 19 lbs then kind of quit.*

*But I want a new flexi dressage saddle and the only size that will fit my fell ponies is a 17 so I have to get my size 16 backside down to a size 14 to fit the saddle. It has a weight limit of 15 stone.*

*So I now have some new motivation to eat healthy again So will weigh myself in the morning and get started again. I think I have 2 and 1/2 stone to lose yet. So it is going to be awhile yet.*


----------



## Fellpony

OnTheBit said:


> I'm at my highest weight ever at 185 lbs. I'm 5'6". I'm very uncomfortable with my weight. I'm having no luck in losing weight. What are some startegies that have worked for everyone else?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eat of a smaller plate, eat five portions of fruit and veg a day.Cut out the processed/junk food. Eat slowly.

Good Luck


----------



## nuisance

I haven't been posting, but i've been reading. Still doing my low carb, started 1/2/12, have lost 41 lbs up to date, will be happy with 30, static with 40! I'm feeling much better, i know my horse has to appriciate it also! (or did before she injured herself). We did the "biggest looser" here at work, i won! :d. But i am continuing with my diet, i have to loose my weight before i have a heart attack! I have to start thinking about myself! 

Thanks ya'll for all your posts, keeps me going!


----------



## calicokatt

I'm currently at 192, and want to get back down to 140 (my weight 2 years after my 4th child was born). I'll be checking in here for inspiration.


----------



## Country Woman

I have lost 1 lb 
slowly but surely


----------



## Cinder

Since I had a while there where I had a few injuries and I was sick, then I just got plain lazy, I gained 16 lbs . My goal now is to lose that.


----------



## Country Woman

Now with riding I will lose more hopefully


----------



## dqnaomi

Great to see other people struggling too.
I am about 180lbs, 5'7 (171cm). This was my weight at the point of giving birth to my sons. The youngest is now 8.=(
I was heavy as a teen, and lost nit when I was about 18. Now I am double that age (eek!!) and it's harder to get off. I started piling it on about 6yrs ago. I sold my horse at the time, was nursing a dying parent and sick child-- so I ate. To top it off, my thyroid stopped functioning too. Now all is relatively ok in terms of stress(child still sick), lost the parent a couple of years ago, but have a horse and theoretically life is sweeter. Also on eltroxin. But I'm still binging on occasion. I know I have to eat less and move (continuously). But I can't seem to maintain my motivation. Hopefully I will be able to mantain it more if I keep following these posts and fess up when I over-indulge.


----------



## Breella

Here I am. I'm Bree. Last time I weighed myself I was somewhere around 275lbs. I'm 24 years old and I've got a few health problems holding me back from giving this my all. I have exercise enduced asthma, diabetes as well as polycystic ovarian syndrome-- which makes it harder for my body to burn fat (I don't produce the right fat burning hormones)

I'll be checking in with you guys regularly now. I'd like to get rid of 15lbs this summer. Lets see how I do.


----------



## CowboysDream

Hi everyone! ^_^ 

My name is Jes, and I am 247lbs (as of this morning) and 5'10. I am getting back ontop of my weight loss. My highest weight was 260lbs and my lowest (while working out) was 225lbs. I have trouble with snacking and portion control, so I count calories to help keep track and it works. My boyfriend and I also go out and do various exercises for 15-45mins randomly throughout the week. We rollerblade, bike and jog. On top of that every Friday I have an hour horseback riding lesson. I find getting motivated hard because I was never really 'smaller' so I have nothing to compare it to. However I take videos of me riding and I look so sloppy, so that has become my motivation. 

Not really sure what my overall goal is in all this. I suppose to just firm up, lose some fat and be healthy. Ideally, I think my weight should be around 180-200lbs. Wish me luck  <3


----------



## CowboysDream

Breella said:


> Here I am. I'm Bree. Last time I weighed myself I was somewhere around 275lbs. I'm 24 years old and I've got a few health problems holding me back from giving this my all. I have exercise enduced asthma, diabetes as well as polycystic ovarian syndrome-- which makes it harder for my body to burn fat (I don't produce the right fat burning hormones)
> 
> I'll be checking in with you guys regularly now. I'd like to get rid of 15lbs this summer. Lets see how I do.


Do water aerobics induce your asthma? Those might help you (and they are fun too!)


----------



## Breella

I want to get a membership to the YMCA but right now I can't afford it. I'm doing the best I can at home between my bicycle and general working out infront of the TV. I can't wait to start riding again.


----------



## Terre

Just found this post. Glad to know that I am not the only horse person who needs to lose weight. My insentive is going to be training myself and horse to do endurance trail.


----------



## Breella

I'd like to be able to get on Char without needing the gigantic steps-- maybe just the little ones. Need to be able to pull up my weight more.


----------



## CowboysDream

There are a few way strength training exercises that can help with that. Like pushups or a modified one where you use a higher surface to put your hands on. Planks are good, bench presses, lunges and squats, leaning against a wall and squatting. Or theres a bench squat where you place your back to the bench ina sitting position and suppprt your weight with you hands on the bench. Then you lower yourself and raise. If you need further explanation or diagrams let me know. I suck at explaining. Oh and step ups! Tryong pulling yourself onto higher steps or rocks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cinder

Here's my update:

I haven't gotten on a scale lately but I have been exercising at least six times a week. I've been trying to eat better and sometimes I do good, sometimes not so good but I'm working on it. I've been running and I'd recommend it to anyone who dislikes exercising indoors, it's been great. My clothes feel loose on me and I feel more toned, plus I feel better in general. I still have a long way to go but I've made some progress so I'm happy!

I hope you guys are doing well, too!


----------



## vthorse

Am glad that everyone on here is supporting each other. I lost 30 lbs on WW 3 summers ago (well, I mean I reached the goal then), and kept it off for about 30 seconds. Am the heaviest ever w/o being pregnant w/twins. Have regained the 30 plus some.

I will check back in to get and give encouragement as often as I can. I need to lose as much as possible because I am only 5' tall.


----------



## kim_angel

Everyone is doing really well! I highly encourage Weight Watchers if you can afford it. I reached my weight loss goal yesterday, losing a total of 96 lbs in 14 months. The plan is really easy to follow. The only thing is, you have to continue to eat right and exercise after you lose the weight so you can keep it off.

Keep up the good work everyone and stay healthy!


----------



## skittlesfirehawk

I'm on ww I've lost 7 lbs and i just can't seem to stick with it I've stopped tracking and i think i just need a kick in the behind to get back on track i get this is a lifestyle choice.i think i find it harder since i almost always eat out and don't cook for myself any advice or encouragement


----------



## CowboysDream

skittlesfirehawk said:


> I'm on ww I've lost 7 lbs and i just can't seem to stick with it I've stopped tracking and i think i just need a kick in the behind to get back on track i get this is a lifestyle choice.i think i find it harder since i almost always eat out and don't cook for myself any advice or encouragement


Choose what you want ahead of time when you aren't hungry. Many of the sites for restaurants nowadays list their menus and nutritional info. Always have water with the meal instead of pop, juice or alcohol. 

When you eat out set a limit for yourself ahead of time (ie. I will have 5 chicken wings... or half a steak dinner). And then ask for a to-go container and put the portion aren't eating in it right away. For example, I went out yesterday to a restaurant the other day, I said I would eat half of the portion. I did eat half, but I found myself picking at it still... So I got a container and packed it away. Out of sight, out of mind! I find I need to really work on my self-control skills when eating out, but if I decide ahead of time what I want then its not so bad.


----------



## Cinder

> I'm on ww I've lost 7 lbs and I just can't seem to stick with it I've stopped tracking and I think I just need a kick in the behind to get back on track I get this is a lifestyle choice.i think I find it harder since I almost always eat out and don't cook for myself any advice or encouragement


*Kicks Skittle's behind*

First of all, congrats on losing 7 lbs! Even losing a pound is great. 

First of all, WW is expensive and not everyone finds that it helps. My mother and sister, for instance. If you're not finding that it's working out for you, stopping might be a good idea. 

In health class, I learned that supposed one of the best ways to lose weight is to cut 500 calories from your daily intake with diet and exercise. This would be fairly simple to follow, but I don't like to count calories for two reasons:
*It can be habit-forming, and make eating a miserable experience
*You have 1,500 calories! Even if you cut that by a few hundred, that still leaves a lot of wiggle room. When I tracked I found that I wasn't getting _enough_ calories. You need a certain amount of them for your body to be able to function properly. 

I tracked for a good few months, and then I stopped. I don't feel guilty or bad about my decision because when I stopped, I knew what nutrients I (personally) needed to cut back on, what I needed more of, and what I didn't really need to worry about. I also knew a lot more about portion control and eating in general. I've been thinking about starting again as I need to refresh my memory and I have a habit of indulging which tracking helps me out with. So it's okay to stop tracking, though it is a good tool for weight loss.

First off, cut way back on the eating out. Even "healthy" options can turn out to be the unhealthiest thing at the restaurant! I would say once a week is a good number, and you can make that your "cheat" day. And start learning to cook for yourself! I know it's hard...my parents really don't trust me to cook, and my mom is in charge of buying groceries, so if I do cook something it's often not that great. However, the more you practice, the better you get! And even if real "cooking" can be time consuming, you can make simple swaps to help your diet get healthier. Packing a peanut butter sandwich instead of a burger for lunch is a good example. Heating up some unhealthy left overs can take more time than slicing an apple would. And on and on!

Find a physical activity you enjoy and stick to it. Try anything and everything. Horse riding is good, but I've found you need to supplement it with something else. I am currently running 5-6 days a week, for an average of three times a day. I do DDR, Wii fit, Zumba, and strength exercises. However, when I first started exercising, I only exercised three times a week, twenty minutes a day. You can start off as small as you have to, and then increase from there! 

I have a Tumblr and I follow "Fitblrs". The people running them are often on a journey to get fit. There's also "fitspo" blogs (inspiration to get fit). It helps me but it might not work for you!

Don't beat yourself up for making a mistake, like eating badly or not exercising or whatever. What's done can't be undone, and you should move on and try to make the rest of your day good. 

Remember that you should have a rest day during the week (from exercise) and that you shouldn't push yourself so hard that you break something. I like to say you should go as far as you can go and then a little farther, but don't kill yourself! 

I hope I helped!


----------



## equestrianbratt

calorie counting works wonders!


----------



## srh1

Ooh I just found this thread and I am so joining  I don't have a whole lot of weight to lose but definitely have some! And fat that I'd like to turn to muscle. 

I had been eating really healthy and exercising and was doing really well with my weight, then I started having some health issues that set me back. I gained weight and lost a lot of muscle. Workouts that had been easy became so hard. My health has improved though so now I should be all set to get back on track.

Expect to hear lots of annoying updates from me


----------



## kim_angel

skittlesfirehawk said:


> I'm on ww I've lost 7 lbs and i just can't seem to stick with it I've stopped tracking and i think i just need a kick in the behind to get back on track i get this is a lifestyle choice.i think i find it harder since i almost always eat out and don't cook for myself any advice or encouragement


You have to track and do portion control.
You can eat out and still track. There is a website called JustDietNow - Diet And Weight Loss that has a restaurant guide with the WW points. But I would try and start cooking yourself - it will mean a happier healthier you. Do you attend the WW meetings? They really help too.


----------



## MustAdvocate

srh1 said:


> Ooh I just found this thread and I am so joining  I don't have a whole lot of weight to lose but definitely have some! And fat that I'd like to turn to muscle.
> 
> I had been eating really healthy and exercising and was doing really well with my weight, then I started having some health issues that set me back. I gained weight and lost a lot of muscle. Workouts that had been easy became so hard. My health has improved though so now I should be all set to get back on track.
> 
> Expect to hear lots of annoying updates from me


I hear you there! I've been on Summer break from work, and jamming in a whole lot of rest between school years! I stepped on the scales the other day and found I'd gained back 20#. Not a happy situation. So...since I'm paying attention to what (and when and HOW much) I eat...but need to get the strength building, exercise going too... I'll be seeing you here!!


----------

